# SHOP ALONG



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

*new shop floor*

LATER EDIT - HERE IS A LINK TO THE FIRST START-UP : 
THE POSTS - http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/21811

last time we left off here









and since i got back from that trip

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/29386

here is the progress and the build

first the wood arrived tuesday
30 2 1/4"x11 7/8"x30' TGI's
and 35 sheets of 3/4"x4×8 T&G OSB
and 3 3/4"x4'x8' cdx ply for the skirting









and this much got done by dark that night









as i also did a form for the skirt under the house









and help grade the drive
for water runoff









well wednesday i slept all day
to much sun wore me out

thursday morning bright and early
i checked the beams for square after all that time 
my fiberglass tape (100') would stretch 1/2" so i went to plan 'b'
(pythagorus must have been parting the night before)
and just straightened the outside beam with more braces
and had to bolt it together with 7/16"x6" carriage bolts to tighten it up
and just 'tagged' (screwed) the end of the TGI's to the beam 









so the sheeting would find square on it's own
they were not screwed down anywhere else
and could 'float free' till i found square









once they were all up (the TGI's)
the sheets were carefully marked at the edge at 16" centers
so i could move the TGI's to that mark
and 'tag' them down there

















well the end of that night i got this far









friday morning was off and on as i was getting tired
and the hot sun was beating me down
so i didn't do so much but i did take a nap
then came back and worked some more later 
got two more rows of sheeting down

saturday i finished the sheeting 
and tagged the TGI's to the beams as they were straightened by then
and last night it looked like this









and today sunday i painted it so it won't start to 'peel' or 'pop-corn' 
from the winter snow and water
i bought 8 gal. of waterproof paint made for a pool
that is uv inhibitor and mildew proof
and will sweep it off and squeegee it when it snows
as it may be a while before it is closed in
(the 20' of beams are part of the house
for flooring for master bath and laundry and utility room

the shop is 30'x40' with 12' ceilings
so i can clear the peak of the house with the shop roof)









the original beams were pretty close to right on
i will just have to cut about 1/2" off of one of them









i had to 'steal the first TGI as i needed it for the last one (opps)
but will fix that and the last two feet of decking
i made the beams a bit over 30' so i will have more insulation between the shop
and the house for sound transfer
i didn't order more as i was hoping i could rip some for the last 2'
but it is about 28" to finish
and the sheeting needs to be nailed down now too
with 2"galvanized ring shank nails
and the final coat of paint
and the bracing under the whole thing done too









i ordered a palm nailer for the metal straps to hold the beams to the posts
and some hurricane clips for the TGI's to the beams

but overall i am happy
not bad for an old man working alone

thanks for looking
have a great end of summer and fall

be safe


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

patron said:


> *new shop floor*
> 
> LATER EDIT - HERE IS A LINK TO THE FIRST START-UP :
> THE POSTS - http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/21811
> ...


LOOKING SUPER GOOD!

I hope your Back is OK! I hope you worked Smart like you usually do…

Really coming along!


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

patron said:


> *new shop floor*
> 
> LATER EDIT - HERE IS A LINK TO THE FIRST START-UP :
> THE POSTS - http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/21811
> ...


I'm thinking of moving out of town and maybe building a separate shop building. If an old man working alone can do it, maybe a middle-aged fat one can, too.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

patron said:


> *new shop floor*
> 
> LATER EDIT - HERE IS A LINK TO THE FIRST START-UP :
> THE POSTS - http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/21811
> ...


David,
I am so impressed with you.
You are the man.

Steve


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *new shop floor*
> 
> LATER EDIT - HERE IS A LINK TO THE FIRST START-UP :
> THE POSTS - http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/21811
> ...


thanks joe

don't know if i work smart or not

but i do seem to work to much

but with buddy laying around
or off to his girlfriend's

somebody around here has to lol


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

patron said:


> *new shop floor*
> 
> LATER EDIT - HERE IS A LINK TO THE FIRST START-UP :
> THE POSTS - http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/21811
> ...


David the shop is coming along nicely and spaciously, enjoy the journey …BC


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *new shop floor*
> 
> LATER EDIT - HERE IS A LINK TO THE FIRST START-UP :
> THE POSTS - http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/21811
> ...


thanks guy's

like they say

you can do anything you can imagine

and working is supposed to keep us alive longer


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

patron said:


> *new shop floor*
> 
> LATER EDIT - HERE IS A LINK TO THE FIRST START-UP :
> THE POSTS - http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/21811
> ...


You are on your way to a big shop.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

patron said:


> *new shop floor*
> 
> LATER EDIT - HERE IS A LINK TO THE FIRST START-UP :
> THE POSTS - http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/21811
> ...


You've made quite a bit of progress in a short time. It looks like it is going to be a great shop. I enjoy seeing it come to be. 

Sheila


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

patron said:


> *new shop floor*
> 
> LATER EDIT - HERE IS A LINK TO THE FIRST START-UP :
> THE POSTS - http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/21811
> ...


Looks like a great place to land a helicopter…
Nice Goin' David!!
Here's hoping your Winter is a mild one…


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

patron said:


> *new shop floor*
> 
> LATER EDIT - HERE IS A LINK TO THE FIRST START-UP :
> THE POSTS - http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/21811
> ...


That's going to a great shop. It's pretty impressive that you did it all by yourself. Will we see walls and roof in the spring?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

patron said:


> *new shop floor*
> 
> LATER EDIT - HERE IS A LINK TO THE FIRST START-UP :
> THE POSTS - http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/21811
> ...


Now this is how to build a shop…!!!!!!!
You make me thirsty… so…


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

patron said:


> *new shop floor*
> 
> LATER EDIT - HERE IS A LINK TO THE FIRST START-UP :
> THE POSTS - http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/21811
> ...


Wow! You did a lot of work in a very short time… You are really good at this.

It looks like you are going to have a lot of space soon.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

patron said:


> *new shop floor*
> 
> LATER EDIT - HERE IS A LINK TO THE FIRST START-UP :
> THE POSTS - http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/21811
> ...


This is awesome, David! My favorite type of blog to follow.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

patron said:


> *new shop floor*
> 
> LATER EDIT - HERE IS A LINK TO THE FIRST START-UP :
> THE POSTS - http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/21811
> ...


way to go david…will be happy to see the walls and roof…...and i know so will you…....dont work so hard all at once…and tell buddy to quit chasing the girls and get to work…he can at least bring the water…


----------



## Praki (Jun 17, 2007)

patron said:


> *new shop floor*
> 
> LATER EDIT - HERE IS A LINK TO THE FIRST START-UP :
> THE POSTS - http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/21811
> ...


Wow! I am amazed that you did all that work by yourself. As I look at the pictures of that rugged landscape, I can't help but envy you. That would be my perfect place for retiring.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

patron said:


> *new shop floor*
> 
> LATER EDIT - HERE IS A LINK TO THE FIRST START-UP :
> THE POSTS - http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/21811
> ...


David, are you adding on to your shop? If so looks good.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *new shop floor*
> 
> LATER EDIT - HERE IS A LINK TO THE FIRST START-UP :
> THE POSTS - http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/21811
> ...


thanks all

another nap here
yes *charles* bigger shop
then i can have real bedrooms
where the shop is now

woke to this









guess who painted the floor in time


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

patron said:


> *new shop floor*
> 
> LATER EDIT - HERE IS A LINK TO THE FIRST START-UP :
> THE POSTS - http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/21811
> ...


David: A great design. And a fantastic job your have done so far.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

patron said:


> *new shop floor*
> 
> LATER EDIT - HERE IS A LINK TO THE FIRST START-UP :
> THE POSTS - http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/21811
> ...


David
I looks like an aircraft hanger or aircraft carrier top. Glad you got the paint down. You are right, I do not see buddy, where in the world is buddy.
Arlin


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

patron said:


> *new shop floor*
> 
> LATER EDIT - HERE IS A LINK TO THE FIRST START-UP :
> THE POSTS - http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/21811
> ...


Way to go David!! Looking good!! Never under estimate us old fat guys ;-)) I have been told many times that what I have done for the last 25 years working by myself is impossible ;-))


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

patron said:


> *new shop floor*
> 
> LATER EDIT - HERE IS A LINK TO THE FIRST START-UP :
> THE POSTS - http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/21811
> ...


You can have dances on that big deck and sell tickets to pay for the rest of the materials David !
"David's Dance Emporium"...I can see it now !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

patron said:


> *new shop floor*
> 
> LATER EDIT - HERE IS A LINK TO THE FIRST START-UP :
> THE POSTS - http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/21811
> ...


CAll it the 3D Shoppe: David Dances with Dewood;-))


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

patron said:


> *new shop floor*
> 
> LATER EDIT - HERE IS A LINK TO THE FIRST START-UP :
> THE POSTS - http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/21811
> ...


Hello David,

Yeah I know how it is to be over worked, I've been turning wood all morning in the shop!!!

I would say that I turned over .03 BF of # 2 lead pencil, that's almost near 40 of them!!!!










Well it is good to see you working so hard and getting so much done. Glad to see you got your floor painted

before the rain.


----------



## Limerick (Mar 16, 2011)

patron said:


> *new shop floor*
> 
> LATER EDIT - HERE IS A LINK TO THE FIRST START-UP :
> THE POSTS - http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/21811
> ...


I don't know much about construction, but what a zen location for a shop! I can imagine it now: the drive up the dirt road with the foot hills in the distance; a load of figured wood in the back; now stepping into the spcacious shop; the doors open; the breeze…..
You are on your way there!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

patron said:


> *new shop floor*
> 
> LATER EDIT - HERE IS A LINK TO THE FIRST START-UP :
> THE POSTS - http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/21811
> ...


Bob,

That's a lot of turning!

Did you sand them too? LOL
... go through the grits? LOL


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

patron said:


> *new shop floor*
> 
> LATER EDIT - HERE IS A LINK TO THE FIRST START-UP :
> THE POSTS - http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/21811
> ...


Yes I did Joe, down to a 220 grit!!!


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

patron said:


> *new shop floor*
> 
> LATER EDIT - HERE IS A LINK TO THE FIRST START-UP :
> THE POSTS - http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/21811
> ...


Nice turning! Did you use a duplicator?


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

patron said:


> *new shop floor*
> 
> LATER EDIT - HERE IS A LINK TO THE FIRST START-UP :
> THE POSTS - http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/21811
> ...


you got rain?


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

patron said:


> *new shop floor*
> 
> LATER EDIT - HERE IS A LINK TO THE FIRST START-UP :
> THE POSTS - http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/21811
> ...


Bob, you be careful there. You might get carpal tunnel in the wrist that turned the crank.

Dave, I just gotta brag on my lil bro. You guys and gals should be so lucky to see him work. He is poetry in motion. Every move is set to go way ahead of time. What I could have done with 30 of him when I was in business. And not to get to carried away, Dave is one of the nicest guys I have ever known. They don't come any better than Dave.

I think we better rename Buddy. He is more of a Don Juan or Casanova. He sure don't stick around where the work is. lol


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

patron said:


> *new shop floor*
> 
> LATER EDIT - HERE IS A LINK TO THE FIRST START-UP :
> THE POSTS - http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/21811
> ...


goooood job David 
I can very well imaging you dance on that floor with all the chita´s 
so start practicing …. chatter to the left…chatter to the right 
when you reach the end spin the lady and your self around .........................
sorry but I don´t make danceclasses … but I´m sure an old fox know the drill….. 

don´t overwork your self David 
Dennis


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

patron said:


> *new shop floor*
> 
> LATER EDIT - HERE IS A LINK TO THE FIRST START-UP :
> THE POSTS - http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/21811
> ...


Way to go David. Great progress and great timing on the sealer. On a second note, what could be greater than a lazy dog, naps when needed and rainbows to greet you in the morning. ;-)


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

patron said:


> *new shop floor*
> 
> LATER EDIT - HERE IS A LINK TO THE FIRST START-UP :
> THE POSTS - http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/21811
> ...


That is truly epic. Good call on the paint as well. This is going really well David.

You could fit my shop (floor area) seven times but then you do live in a big country.

Oh and I'll swap you some of that beating sunshine for some continual rain, after all your build is up to it.


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

patron said:


> *new shop floor*
> 
> LATER EDIT - HERE IS A LINK TO THE FIRST START-UP :
> THE POSTS - http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/21811
> ...


David, Egyptians pyramid constructors should be worried on your starting competition.

You never come with pedestrian projects.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *new shop floor*
> 
> LATER EDIT - HERE IS A LINK TO THE FIRST START-UP :
> THE POSTS - http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/21811
> ...


*fernando*

after we ran out of trees in egypt
i tried stonework for a bit

but the blocks proved to heavy for me

so i moved and became a woodworker

glad i did
now i'm just tired half the time lol

thanks


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

patron said:


> *new shop floor*
> 
> LATER EDIT - HERE IS A LINK TO THE FIRST START-UP :
> THE POSTS - http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/21811
> ...


David, Maybe just put the roof up so you will have the magnificent views and clean-up will be a breeze with the leaf blower!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

patron said:


> *new shop floor*
> 
> LATER EDIT - HERE IS A LINK TO THE FIRST START-UP :
> THE POSTS - http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/21811
> ...


David,

What is your goal… before winter sets in?

A ROOF? (sure would be nice… if you could!)
(then, you could get things done during the winter months… couldn't you?)


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *new shop floor*
> 
> LATER EDIT - HERE IS A LINK TO THE FIRST START-UP :
> THE POSTS - http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/21811
> ...


thanks guys

it will have to be one wall at a time
and the underpinning too

as time and money allow

the trusses to span 30' will be pricey
and need to be bought all at once

i have made them before
but the work involved is time 
and money sensitive
(if not done together the first one is like barn boards
by the time the last is finally up)
and the sheeting and metal roofing 
is another 
buy at once deal

so it will be a while yet


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

patron said:


> *new shop floor*
> 
> LATER EDIT - HERE IS A LINK TO THE FIRST START-UP :
> THE POSTS - http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/21811
> ...


Cool idea, David.


----------



## bibb (Sep 24, 2008)

patron said:


> *new shop floor*
> 
> LATER EDIT - HERE IS A LINK TO THE FIRST START-UP :
> THE POSTS - http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/21811
> ...


Patron,
You are a Stud and a great inspiration for all of us.
cheers
Bibb


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

patron said:


> *new shop floor*
> 
> LATER EDIT - HERE IS A LINK TO THE FIRST START-UP :
> THE POSTS - http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/21811
> ...


Yes your sure beat the rain!
That looks so good, the shop is going to be really big, and with the most fantastic view.
I am really impressed by all the work you get done there, take care buddy.
Will you insulate the shop? 
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *new shop floor*
> 
> LATER EDIT - HERE IS A LINK TO THE FIRST START-UP :
> THE POSTS - http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/21811
> ...


*mads*

oh yes insulation for sure

a new way

called
'going green'
shredded dollar bills and glue
blown into the wall and ceiling cavities

then burning any money left over
in the wood stove


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

patron said:


> *new shop floor*
> 
> LATER EDIT - HERE IS A LINK TO THE FIRST START-UP :
> THE POSTS - http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/21811
> ...


)


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

patron said:


> *new shop floor*
> 
> LATER EDIT - HERE IS A LINK TO THE FIRST START-UP :
> THE POSTS - http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/21811
> ...


Laugh David.
No I was just wondering why a old chap did not put the floor insulation before the floor boards, so you will not have to work downside up after. But since I do not know your climate, perhaps it is not needed…
I used to use that insulation material you talk of, I bought a house when the prices were high, and sold it as I got sick and the finacial crisis had had it's turn on the marked, this costed me all my pension savings (200.000 US)...
Big smile,
Mads


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

patron said:


> *new shop floor*
> 
> LATER EDIT - HERE IS A LINK TO THE FIRST START-UP :
> THE POSTS - http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/21811
> ...


Glad to see that your shop is moving along David. It must be hotter than a horny billie goat out there. Naps are needed when you're cooking in the sun like that, at least I sure need one from time to time when my brain is frying here in Texas.

Good to see that you got your deck painted before it rained. I recently did a similar deck for a friends pool but it has a roof over it. He's doing painted osb covered with outdoor carpeting. I was sure that we would get some rain before he painted the deck but Noooo. Still hoping that we'll get some rain someday. It'll probably show up in the form of a hurricane.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

patron said:


> *new shop floor*
> 
> LATER EDIT - HERE IS A LINK TO THE FIRST START-UP :
> THE POSTS - http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/21811
> ...


David- excellent as always my friend. And a pair of rainbows came out to applaud the progress! I will have to come and see this one day.


----------



## GlenGuarino (Feb 23, 2010)

patron said:


> *new shop floor*
> 
> LATER EDIT - HERE IS A LINK TO THE FIRST START-UP :
> THE POSTS - http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/21811
> ...


You inspire me to start renovating my studio.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

patron said:


> *new shop floor*
> 
> LATER EDIT - HERE IS A LINK TO THE FIRST START-UP :
> THE POSTS - http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/21811
> ...


Dang, *David*, somehow I missed this. You've done a lot since you got back and it sure is looking good. I wish that I knew more about construction than what I do. I can't wait to see it finished. You be safe also way out there in New Mexico.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

patron said:


> *new shop floor*
> 
> LATER EDIT - HERE IS A LINK TO THE FIRST START-UP :
> THE POSTS - http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/21811
> ...


I guess I missed the first part of your blog on this David. You will have a nice big shop when finished. Great work so far, and especially since you are working alone. Sometimes I wish mine was larger so I could make bigger things conveniently.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *new shop floor*
> 
> LATER EDIT - HERE IS A LINK TO THE FIRST START-UP :
> THE POSTS - http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/21811
> ...


thanks *mike*
these other posts were done 
before i figured out the consecutive serial posts

i will see if i can band them all together
but may just have to settle for links from one to the next

frankly
if i didn't have this to do
i guess i could just sit in a chair
and watch reality TV

probably be the end of me
after the first month


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

*what a wallup i got this week*

satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels









sunday - framed up a 12'x40' wall and toe nailed the base to the new shop floor on the chalk line


















monday - i spent the time thinking about how to raise the wall alone
when i got it ready designing lifts and looking at wall jacks on google
that i can't afford
so i decided to go to the albuquerque airport and buy some gum
and maybe a magazine
and ran into a good LJ bud wandering around there bewildered
and brought him home to get some rest and some coffee









tuesday - with my new supervisors help
got the wall sheeted and raised up enough with levers and stops
so it could be raised to an upright position
without straining the back









wednesday - i forgot to mention that the power company guys were trenching and laying in orange roll tubing
for fiber optic cable to all the rural homes here , mine included
and with a request to have them help they could leave their equipment on my property
while they did the surrounding homes

they all came by while the machines were warming that morning
and with* 'michael and the angels' *(it took 9 guys altogether)
the wall was up as i ran back and forth nailing braces to it
(the 'bad back' excuse only works when there is someone to tell it to) lol









well for those of you that wonder just who this angel michael might be









it is our friend littlecope

who just happened to be at the airport
'just for fun'

THANK YOU MICHAEL !
our visit was the best
and your help and input to be treasured 
as i work in the new shop
you mentioned maybe building a box together
and even though we only got one side of it done
in between talking and looking around at the country here
we still have three more to go plus the roof
so you are always welcome here should you need to walk around inside the box again

today i am going to go back to the store and get more lumber 
for the spray booth to be built on the end of this wall
so i can do a real finish on those starburst tables i plan on selling
to get enough moneys to finish the rest of the shop


















thanks all for looking
God bless


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


It was worth waiting for, David. Tables look great. Your "angel" was a super blessing. Those un-named angels worked out pretty good too. Great start. Looking forward to seeing the final nail driven…
Congrats
PS….Really nice work Michael.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


Apparently when David and Mike are in cahoots to make a box, they go BIG! Wonderful story David. I have met Mike and he is a pretty nice guy but I don't see any wings coming out of his upper back! Seriously, it is great that he was there to help you. Way to go Mike. So great to see that first shop wall go up David. Continued best wishes on the build.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


Another thought….lucky thing there isn't any place closer to buy gum and a magazine.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


thanks* gary*

funny how it works sometimes
i have spent months thinking about how to raise this wall
and have come up with many ways it might work alone
none of which i can be sure of yet

but having decided to 'go for it' anyway

i found that i could continue with thought and brute strength
or just trust that it would happen

my faith paid off

how was i to know there were going to be 9 guys just working here
when i needed them the most
when i am lucky to see maybe three or four a year driving by

the good Lord was watching 
for that i am very greatful


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


*lenny*
they are under his shirt
like many blessings
they can't be photographed


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


There is no way that those fantastic looking tables are not going to sell!!!

I hope you sell enough tables to finish the shop and the tool & machine upgrades we all dream of.

One wall down (or up as the case may be), three to go….
Will you be having a party for raisin' the roof???


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


*randy*
that's a great idea

the first 21 guys that show up with a 30' gable truss - get's a free beer

the firrst 42 guys that show up with a sheet of 4×8x 5/8" t&g wafferwood - get a free beer
whoever else shows up to help - get a free beer
anyone that shows up - gets a free beer - even if they keep leaving and showing up again


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


Good for you…good stuff


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


Makes me want to take up drinking again,..


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


thanks *widdle*
yesterday was my 19th sobriety birthday
with all the help i might get
for the roof party
i may have to break down
and get a six pack


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


19 right about where im at…Go big…That wall was a beast , add sheathing..ouch…looks fun..


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


Well how cool is that David! Kudos to Michael and the other angels for the help…....

Can't wait to see the new shop…..nice…

And then there's those table….WOW! Great post..


----------



## prometej065 (Apr 25, 2008)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


Best of luck to you in your further work!


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


David, those are truly impressive tables. When you are ready for the shop raising party, let me know since we are practically neighbors.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


thanks *jeff*
this has been a real 'lift' for me here
can't wait for the final myself

and to you too *prometej*

should i get some beer
or will you be drinking the kool-aid *art*


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


Beautiful table and beautiful story.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


That's not what I remember…
There I was, minding my own business
a stopover in ALB on my way to LAX
for the brass spatula awards…
When a sack was thrown over my head 
and I was thrown in the trunk of a car
by some desperado…

"The choice is yours", he said,
"Work! Or you're going to need to grow wings!"

So I worked… and worked…
Until I saw my chance…
While the taskmaster slept,
I gave the gigantic watchdog "Buddy" a biscuit
and fled across the high plain…

Thirsty I was, and sore, and tired
but I was lucky
and had chosen a good direction…
Only a short swim, and a thousand mile walk back to New Hampshire…


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


Man it looks like you have been busy! And getting stuff done. Can't believe that Mike just happened to be in NM (that's a long ways from home for him). There are no coincidences.

Those tables are just unbelievable! I read your blog on how you create those patterns but my brain just doesn't work like that! Should sell really well. Santa Fe is kinda the artsy/fartsy capitol of America isn't it? That sounds like the place to market them.

Keep up the good work. Wish I was closer and I'd come help ya and learn something!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


there you are *michael*
glad you found the shortest way home
and you can have the job of supervisor
you qualify 
you can lie with the best of them

work starts at 8 monday morning again
don't be late
or i will have to find someone else
to do my work for me


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


hi* andy*

lots of starts and stops along the way
but progress is being made

funny i have shown these tables here in taos and santa fe
but all the shops want 'southwestern'
been thinking along those lines
to see if i can come up with some that have that flavor

will try for the big cities like dallas new york los angeles miami
sell off the net if i can

by the time i get the shop 'closed in'
at the rate you move in woodworking
you can come and teach me something


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


David, Glad you got the help to get the place fixed up, it's perplexing trying to think of ways to do and overcome some things than you don't have enough hands and strength to achieve.

The tables look great and after benefiting from a dedicated spray booth finishing, will certainly sell well and bring some much needed income.
Well done.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


What a wonderful story! I am smiling ear to ear! Seeing two of my favorite LJ's helping each other and practically moving mountains is amazing! So uplifting to see this! You are both awesome! And David - your tables are incredible! Just beautiful!

You guys rock!

Sheila


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


Can't believe that Taos and Santa Fe didn't jump on those. Boulder, Co. is another hotbed for the atrsy/fartsy set.

Your tables and my boxes…......Makes ya feel unloved doesn't it?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


David; Looking great. Glad that the fiber Optic gods are also looking after you.

Good luck of building a pile (wrong term) of tables that can be converted in gold, silver, euros or good old greenbacks.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


Hi David!

Angels are so nice when they spring surprises on you aren't they?

Looks like you're making VERY GOOD progress!!

It's nice that you can sell some of your work to finance it!
... make more to MAKE more… that's the way to do it!

Glad it's working out!

Thank you for the nice story and update…

You're going to have a DREAM shop when you're done!

... and Fiber optic cable to your home!!
You know what that means don't you?
You will have the possibility of having LIGHTING FAST BROADBAND TV & Internet service!
(... you will be in HOG Heaven!!)

Glad your back is better! LOL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


David, That table looks great! They should sell like hotcakes ;-) You never know when you will find a lost soul wandering about in need a a helping hand ;-)

Mike, That must have been a scary experience to be Shanghaied like that in a strange and desolate part of the country. Then to be held captive and forced into slave labor. Glad you were able to escape!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


nothing happens unless someone does something
is what i am learning

around here that usually means me
buddy is a great friend
but just not much into woodworking

thanks all again it is your support and kind comments
that keep things on an even keel for me

got the wood for the spray booth
tomorrows work

stay tuned


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


This is Wonderful David. 
Your are making great progress. Those tables look great; hopefully they sell well.
You are lucky you had all these angels to help.
You have to go to the airport for gum?


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


Great pictures Mike and quite an adventure too.


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


*BUENA HISTORIA!!!!!
LAMENTO NO PODER IR A AYUDAR, ME ENCANTARÍA!!!!!
VAS A PROGRESAR VIEJITO CON TU TALENTO Y EL BUEN DIOS DE TU LADO 
TE MANDO UN ABRAZO *


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


You are fortunate to have good prisoners to do the forced labor David. Not everyone would come all the way from New Hampshire to kidnapped by a fellow woodworker. Well done David and Mike and kudos to the cable crew too! The table looks wonderful, as does the progress on your shop. I sounds like you might be getting a good internet service finally.

I'm not showing your pictures to my wife. She is wanting very badly to get going in our garden, but all we get is rain, so that dry NM desert country might push her over the edge. I feel the opposite as I can work in the shop when it rains, and ONLY when it rains.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


*lan*
all we got local to read is newspapers
announcing cortez is visiting looking for gold
and the gum has mold on it from the trip over from spain

buenole *kova* me encantaria charlar (y tu ayuda)
quisas con el techo

as you know* mike*
we are rich thru good friends
thanks for being one


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


Great story or is it a tale! You two guys probably set NM on it's heels for days!!
I bet the power company guys are writing a book about their adventures with the 2 of you!
Nice gesture… LJs has some wonderful members.
Ellen


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


hi *ellen*
after our daily dose of wall
we got to ride around and see some great country
i even got to show michael
parts of new hampshire 
he had never seen before
(we got pine forests too
on granite mountains)

the relax time we spent talking
are the things memories are made of


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


Hi David, you have been having great excitement over there, good for you! I hope your workshop gets done quickly, I know how anxious you have been over the spray booth. To *Michael *(littlecope), the time you spent with David was a blessing, thank you for giving my friend your time.

Those tables are beautiful you wont have any problems selling them.

Thank you for sharing all the excitement David.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


never a dull moment *cher*
the beat goes on
the dance continues
(i think i need to learn the makarena (?)
or how to tango the new shop shuffle

michael was great
he taught me to eat peanuts
off of shorter peoples heads

what a guy


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


wow, that is a wonderful day..and to see mike there was so cool…i was lucky when i built mine, i still had my sons at home, we also invited some guys over i knew from church as we raised walls that were fully sheeted..im so happy you had the help, and to see the shop move along further, and most pf all david, is that table..i tell what, since your a guy who likes to trade, ill give ya a whole bunch of kool-aid in trade for a table…lol…..its absolutely beautiful …


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


Hurry and learn for that party you going to have where you dish out free beers


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


hi *grizz*
tables for kool-aid huh

sounds like one of those charity deals
how could i refuse
what flavors do you have

you may have to help me learn* cher*
i can dance on the head of a pin
but at parties
i like to have a date to dance with


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


Looking good David
amazing who you can find at airports
Jamie


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


That's got to be the most amazing get together that I have heard of on Lumberjocks. Was it planned or did it just happen? David, that had to have made your day because he seems to have come in the nick of time - just like and angel sent from God would do. Little Cope, you've got to be the best. God Bless to both of you. The story made my otherwise dreary day.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


the angles are among us *jamie*
with modern transportation
they don't need to dress celestial
many of them like to do the alien visit thing
and shop at wal-mart

hi *charles*
he notified me he was coming
but i didn't tell him about the wall
it was all providence
the way it came together
no plan could have come together
so well

a real blessing


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


Oh I'm a firm believer in His providence, David. He works in mysterious ways that we don't understand and can only wonder at. However, I know that in addition to all else, that you will always see His work, or at least sense them under the surface when it comes to things like these. May God keep you both in the palm of His hand and always make you both happy in all of your work and undertakings.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


David you could re-title this as the Great Shang High Caper. Good things happen to good people. Looking good my friend. Huge "Attaboy" to Mike.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


thank you *larry*
it sure came together just right

how are things with you and laura
hope your health is improving
and you both are able to enjoy 
any time for the shop ?


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


Well done by all


----------



## Star2011 (Jul 6, 2011)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


Happy 19! The house looks great! When your title said walup I really thought something had dropped on you. Good news that it was 9 guys actually getting the wall up. Much love from the East Coast. Star


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


yo bro (*star* is my real brother)

nice to hear from you
love to the family

come on by when you need some exercise
low wages
cheap food
hard work

you know
the good stuff

thank you* norm*
enjoy !


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


Hi Davicito, never still

Well done, keep on moving. Seems that Angel Michael has ants in the pocket too !!

Great story.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


hola *fernando*

not much to do in the middle
maybe watch the clouds roll by

keep working on the dream
and soon
there you are
living it

gracias


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


Hi David;

WOW!

Beautiful tables!!!

Lee


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


thank you* lee*
working the spray booth now
i need it soon
even before the shop finish

i'll let you know
when i get to the roof
i could use that strong arm then 
i'm sure


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


Great job and a wonderful tale of two LJs.

Did you get your Double Bubble?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


David when it rains it pours ,looks like a nice rain fall there of blessings , thats going to be a big spray booth ,or it some of it the shop ,love that table ,maybe soon can get a way and come out and help , but im scared of heights


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


we only got as far a bazooka bubble gum *gene*
the designer flavors will be for next time

well we do have a creeper the mechanics use* eddie*
but i have found it's hard to work the tools laying on the floor
as far as heights go
the ground here is at 7,000' too
so you aren't floating up in the air
but you can be any super hero you like
ground huger and flatman haven't been taken yet


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


Thank You All
for the kind words
and your friendship and blessings

It was my pleasure to give David a hand
and to meet him in person
He is a Good Friend of mine too,
as he is to so many of you… 
For all of its faults, the internet is an amazing thing…
In no other way could we all have "met"!!
I felt destined to really meet him one day
but once in a while, destiny needs a nudge
The opportunity and the means were briefly there
for me to go and shake my Friend's hand…
(Though, in the event, it was a shake and a hug)
The timing, could not have been better…

It was a real hoot and the memory of the visit
is one I'll never forget…


----------



## Grado (Apr 23, 2013)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


It is great and takes the grace of God to live in your own house. Thank God it is well. The great God that does great things.
Grado Inc


----------



## Grado (Apr 23, 2013)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


It is very great to own a house and it is only the God that does great things can only do it. Thank God He is great and does great things.
Grado Inc


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


Glad you had help. Your body must be feeling better. Little Cope got to do something alot of us wish we could.
Great Story! New shop is coming along! A spray booth…. A wonderful addition!
Table looks fantastic!

Thanks for posting!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


every day* grado* thank you

hi *john*
i haven't forgotten
one of the things i want the booth for too


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


I am still learning how to make things. Wouldn't take on the challenge of a booth.
Would love to have the money that I sent to the finish shops.

They have to make money too…. Cuts into the profit pretty hard. But without a good finish my work wouldn't be very attractive.

Spring is in full bloom here. Beautiful flowers and flowering trees until after Mothers day.

Ducks hatching out of the nest this morning, Gold finches hanging on the feed sacks. Birds Singing , Bees mak'n Honey.

Gonna be a beautiful day.
Enjoy yours.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

patron said:


> *what a wallup i got this week*
> 
> satuday - covered the rest of the side of the house end with sheet insulation
> and took the trailer to santa fe and bought 40- 2×6x12' and 6- 2×6x20' and 15- 4'x8'x7/16" osb waferwood panels
> ...


Good things come to good people.
You of all deserve some angels.
What a wonderful story, I smile all over the face here for you.
Michael you are a good man!
Looks good and big the new shop.
Love the fact you build one project sell it and then have money for next part.
Something wonderful about this basic approach, something real.
No bank involved.
I like that.
Sending you all my best thoughts my friend,
Mads


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

*after the angels left*

the excitement having the first shop wall up and stable









was so much of a lift for me
i went out and started the spray booth
thinking 12'x16' to be a good size
but laying out the plates for the walls
showed how much real estate that would take from the new shop
i scaled back to 10'x12' and went to work









things were moving along at a daily pace that i could handle ok









it was while paneling these walls 'outside'
that the DETOUR arrived
while happily working suddenly my mouth took a hit of pain
so strong it almost knocked me down
as some of you know
i have been having teeth removed for 8 months now
1 or two at a time at a clinic that takes low income patients
but just sent me home with no pain pills or antibiotics

well it was to late to get to the clinic
my throat was swelling and i couldn't eat or drink
and had to lay on my side to keep the wind pipe open
from all the stuff clogging it up inside

the next morning i was the first to arrive at the dental clinic
and figured they would give me an antibiotic like they had the last time

i was rushed into a chair
and everyone there was oohing and awing over me
then informed me that the ambulance was on its way
my throat at this time was as big as my head from the swelling

the ambulance guys wanted $100 to take me to the hospital
which i had to sign for
but told them i needed my car to be at the hospital when i got released
or i would be stranded in espanola 30 miles from the car
and another 30 miles from my house
so i had to sign another 'release form' to drive myself in

as nobody i knew i was there it was just me and the staff
and a doctor that came in the first morning and squeezed my jaw with both hands
and asked me 'how does that feel' ?
well you know what i wanted to do with my foot between his legs
and see how that made him 'feel'
the first 4 days and nights i couldn't eat or drink a thing
yet they kept giving me big pills to swallow and as i couldn't
they would grind them up and put them in yogurt or pudding
which of course i couldn't swallow either

on the morning of the fourth day a ' trial' doctor showed up
and informed me that they had approved any meds i might need two days before
and i could have them every two hours all intravenously
'why didn't someone tell me' i asked
'it is a govt law that the patient must ask for pain medications' says he
so every two hours i asked and received
i did drag my 'tree' that holds the drip stuff around to get some exercise 
and wonderd about the patients passed out all the time in their beds
'we didn't give you anything as you were asleep when we came in'

well the morning of the fifth day i actually drank some coffee
and tried to eat some food

and as the swelling was going down 
i discovered a shard of a tooth that had been removed a month before
sticking up from the gums right where the pain was
i was finally released that afternoon
so as i get dressed to work my way out of there
i discovered that in changing the sheets the ladies had also grabbed my white t-shirt
and taken it to the laundry
so i put my hospital gown back on
and said goodbye to all the nurses

and got in my car to go back to the dental clinic to have the shard removed

three miles down the road and my front tire blew out 
so i turned around and changed the tire to the do-nut
with cars honking and smiles at the sight i must have presented
(maybe one escaped from the cuckoos nest)
thinking to limp into town and see about some tires

suddenly the guy that i had bought firewood from last year stops and says he has a brand new set of the same tire
and a gismo to change the rims he will sell me at a discount
all i need to do is go to the dental clinic and proceed to his house then on to mine
no shard new tires and a hospital gown (probably get a bill for $20,000 for it)
so off i go to meet the wizard skipping along merrily when i get about 5 miles further along
the do-nut blows out too
well it took the rest of the day to get a whole set of tires (not from the firewood guy 
as i had to limp back into town on the do-nut rim)

anyway finally road ready again i came home with my mouth still hurting
and tried to sleep but kept sitting up waiting for morning to go to the clinic
as the shard was wobbling around with my tongue working it
i grabbed a pair of tweezers and just yanked it out myself

a little blood but the pain stopped cold
that was a week ago and i haven't had any pain yet
and with the help of some friends that surrounded me like a quarterback
i have a new dentist that is willing to pull the remaining teeth 
so i can get those choppers i have wanted for 2 years

what does this have to do with the spray booth you might ask
once i felt better it was back to work
and i completed the paneling and did a ceiling and paneled it too









the last 3 days i have been framing a temporary roof over it
that slants for water runoff









all hurricane clipped to keep the wind from taking it off









the wind was not helping at all as it was howling everyday
so until this morning the corrugated tin had to wait to be put on
which i did before dawn as soon as i could see out there
and the wind started again









as a way of keeping the birds and critters and the wind from lifting this temp roof off
i 'skirted' the opening between it and the main booth and used screws thru-out
like a back-up hurricane clip system









so i can simply unscrews it at some later date and have a flat shelf area there for storage
when i get to continue on the shop walls again
and can do a truss roof there finally

well here it is finally sealed up ready for the doors i will make and blog about soon too









then on to the interior appointments lights fumes extractor fan 
and swing shelves for drying cab doors or flat stock

ooh …. in answer to the question 
this is all made out of WOOD - LOL


----------



## savannah505 (Jul 31, 2008)

patron said:


> *after the angels left*
> 
> the excitement having the first shop wall up and stable
> 
> ...


God bless you Patron, hang in there and keep fighting forward. Been going through tough trials also, just different, some health issues too. Looks great what you've got going, keep at it.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *after the angels left*
> 
> the excitement having the first shop wall up and stable
> 
> ...


thanks *dan*

funny how some lay back and wait
and some get up and help themselves

get well soon too


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

patron said:


> *after the angels left*
> 
> the excitement having the first shop wall up and stable
> 
> ...


GOOD GOD!

David…

You have been to HELL and Back… back to hell… and again!!

Glad you're still ALIVE!!

Are you sure that ALL of your tires didn't blowout?
... I haven't had a Blowout in many many years… over 1/2 century…

You've made Super progress on your new shop!

Really looking GOOD!!

What are you going to do nest? ... work on the other outside walls?
Have you done a floorplan, etc. with Sketchup (or similar)?

I hope you feel better FAST!!

Thank you for the Update!

Take care.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *after the angels left*
> 
> the excitement having the first shop wall up and stable
> 
> ...


thanks *joe*

i had to laugh at this DETOUR myself
(now that things are clearing up some)

of course you haven't had a blowout
home depot is 3 blocks away at your place

that's like going to the outhouse around here

no plan yet just more shop room
will do french cleats for sure
and lower drawer cabs and counters (like for chop saw and any fence needs)
with shelves up higher

the plan right now is to get the spray booth up and running
to sell my tables and have some money to continue the shop build


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

patron said:


> *after the angels left*
> 
> the excitement having the first shop wall up and stable
> 
> ...


David,
I'm glad the pain in the @$$, err toothache has subsided!!!
Stupid rules regarding pain meds, but understandable considering what some folks will do to feed their addiction!!!

Keep pushing on….
As that is the only way to progress!!!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *after the angels left*
> 
> the excitement having the first shop wall up and stable
> 
> ...


thanks *son*

i get inspiration from many posts
yours included

always upwards
always learning

keep on keeping on


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

patron said:


> *after the angels left*
> 
> the excitement having the first shop wall up and stable
> 
> ...


Way to go David. Good to see things are a bit better.
Your a bit more talkative and I will take that as a good sign.
Nice work.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

patron said:


> *after the angels left*
> 
> the excitement having the first shop wall up and stable
> 
> ...


patron you've been through the ringer lately.glad to hear your feeling better.

your making great progress,and doing some fine work.

thanks for sharing and god bless you.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *after the angels left*
> 
> the excitement having the first shop wall up and stable
> 
> ...


the words can roll out easier
with less teeth to block them *dave*

but the work goes on
with passion

watching jerry springer
is just not for me

hope things are good by you too


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

patron said:


> *after the angels left*
> 
> the excitement having the first shop wall up and stable
> 
> ...


David: You just road the train to hell and back, but what I admire is your calm persistence to get back to the project at hand. You have a high tolerance for pain, which is good for getting you thru these tough times. I am so glad you are getting back to normal.
-don


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *after the angels left*
> 
> the excitement having the first shop wall up and stable
> 
> ...


sometimes the ringer is all that leads forwards *white*
we get thru the best we can
with what we have to work with

thanks
and bless you too


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

patron said:


> *after the angels left*
> 
> the excitement having the first shop wall up and stable
> 
> ...


You need to tell the story of the angles. That spray room is great. I'll have to come try it out lol


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

patron said:


> *after the angels left*
> 
> the excitement having the first shop wall up and stable
> 
> ...


Dang David, If it weren't for bad luck you wouldn't have any luck at all!

Glad you survived that disaster with your sense of humor intact.

That tooth frag is common after removing broken teeth from horses and it is REALLY painful (as you well know).

Shop progress looks good. Wishing you better times from now on!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

patron said:


> *after the angels left*
> 
> the excitement having the first shop wall up and stable
> 
> ...


seems like you were in the twlite zone David , when it rains it pours and can go from sunshine to a strom in the same day , im glad you weathered it out my friend it was a bad day in paradise , but you have a accomplished a lot on your plan the booth is not as far from useing as it was yesterday so you are getting there , know you.ll be glad to get those teeth iand have that mess be hind ya ,looks like you will be having some decent weather too,it will always change that is why i never ever say it cant get no worse it always can espescially in a strom,glad to see yall back up and about


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *after the angels left*
> 
> the excitement having the first shop wall up and stable
> 
> ...


good to hear *don*
i know you been thru it too lately
together we all help each other
glad things are better for us both
.

the story of the angles is the one before this one #2 in this series *gary*

anytime you feel like coming for a visit
and using the booth is fine
i look forwards to it
drag a big table while you are at it
there is room in there to do a great finish
.
ooh my man *eddie*

always with the clear thoughts and wishes
God love you brother
.

*andy*
i finally got off all that over the counter meds i was on
and you warned me about
thanks for that
as you know that is all i could get for all these months

here is the piece that was buried for a month in the gums









it is 3/8" long 1/4"wide and 1/8" thick
sharp as broken glass all around
no wonder my mouth hurt so much


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

patron said:


> *after the angels left*
> 
> the excitement having the first shop wall up and stable
> 
> ...


You went through a lot of pain David. Hopefully it will be nice for a long while for you.
Dental pain is the worse in my opinion. Had a similar situation when I was a lot younger. 
I dread dentist since then.

The shop is coming along nicely.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

patron said:


> *after the angels left*
> 
> the excitement having the first shop wall up and stable
> 
> ...


Good job David.
I'm betting on you !


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

patron said:


> *after the angels left*
> 
> the excitement having the first shop wall up and stable
> 
> ...


All the best to you David… keep up the good fight…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *after the angels left*
> 
> the excitement having the first shop wall up and stable
> 
> ...


*Ian*
it shouldn't be long now
the new lady dentist will decide this thurs
whether to take the last 14 out all at once
or in stages after that i understand from friends 
that things do get better
.
you and me both *eric*
i'm about the only horse i bet on anymore
.
thanks *larry*
be advised i may need some of that special wood you use so well
i hope to further my skills making myself some exotic choppers
with all the woods i can find
might look something like this


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

patron said:


> *after the angels left*
> 
> the excitement having the first shop wall up and stable
> 
> ...


Good Looking framing…


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

patron said:


> *after the angels left*
> 
> the excitement having the first shop wall up and stable
> 
> ...


*ÁNIMO DAVID!!!!!! EL DENTISTA QUE TE DEJÓ ESE FRAGMENTO NECESITA ANTEOJOS
DE 2 DE AUMENTO POR LO MENOS 
LA TIENDA ESTÁ QUEDANDO DE PELÍCULA Y CON RESPECTO A PROBLEMAS
DENTALES HACE MUY POCO QUE TUVE UNA INFECCIÓN MUY DOLOROSA!!!!
PERO AHORA QUE ME CURARON, VALORO LOS DÍAS EN LOS QUE ME SIENTO BIEN JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA
CUÍDATE VIEJITO Y TE MANDO UN ABRAZO *


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *after the angels left*
> 
> the excitement having the first shop wall up and stable
> 
> ...


thanks *widdle*
even though i have the current shop 20' away
the work seen here is all done with job site tools
it is what i was trained to do
and with the right system goes up much faster 
than traipsing in and out of the shop all the time

i do have the makings of a tips blog
for all that may not be familiar with construction
that need to add space in their house or shop

might do that tomorrow
.
orale *kova*

mucho gusto en oir de ti
de pronto estare libre de estas problemas
(y sin dientes tambien)
me gustan tus obras
y lo que ensenllas de tus metodos

gracias por oso


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

patron said:


> *after the angels left*
> 
> the excitement having the first shop wall up and stable
> 
> ...


*GRACIAS A VOS VIEJITO POR INSPIRARNOS A TODOS 
TUS AMIGOS!!!!!!!!*


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

patron said:


> *after the angels left*
> 
> the excitement having the first shop wall up and stable
> 
> ...


David,

Really sorry to hear of you having so much pain and trouble. Glad to see you back with us. If anyone in this world can go through all that crap and come out smiling, it would be you. Really nice job on the paint booth. Keep on trucking.

Now, if you have a minute, I ha thish pwoblem bak heah in my mouf…....

Steve


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

patron said:


> *after the angels left*
> 
> the excitement having the first shop wall up and stable
> 
> ...


Doing DIY dentistry can really save some money. :/ 
Sorry to hear you've had so much trouble. You are an inspiration the way you keep on keepin on. Makes me wish i was close enough to help you with your shop build. It will all work out in the end though. 
Just keep swimming.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

patron said:


> *after the angels left*
> 
> the excitement having the first shop wall up and stable
> 
> ...


I've been through this dental thing with 4 surgeries last year and even a tooth shard left over too, but no nightmare adventures like you experienced. I'm sorry to hear that you had to go through that David and without anyone near to help you out. You are lucky to have escaped the hospital alive. On the other hand it is a proud feeling to know that you can not only take care of yourself, but also get other things done. Building a workshop is no easy thing at any age. It looks good so far and that finishing room is going to be a great asset. Take care my friend and do it, but don't overdo it.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

patron said:


> *after the angels left*
> 
> the excitement having the first shop wall up and stable
> 
> ...


David, you certainly have gone through some serious pain and calamity. I admire the fortitude and determination with which you meet and overcome it. (No prisoners).

Your work on the shop, despite the above is coming along splendidly. I look forward to episodes of your shop build blog. This is going to be the shop of shops from what I've seen so far. Keep it up, mate.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

patron said:


> *after the angels left*
> 
> the excitement having the first shop wall up and stable
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you're doing better
You were getting the lousy end of the stick for a while!
I can't shake the image of you changing tires in your hospital johnnie
Maybe Jack Nicholson will be free to play you in "Patron - The Movie" 
Funny now, but not so funny then…
Good Luck with the new Dentist on the 30th!
Hope she fixes you right up!


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

patron said:


> *after the angels left*
> 
> the excitement having the first shop wall up and stable
> 
> ...


Hi David, you are very brave and courageous an inspiration to all of us.

I am so happy that you have made such good progress and your work is perfect. I can imagine your excitement
as this on going project is almost complete…... cant wait to see the tables finally sprayed and ready to be sold.

Thank you for sharing your project and story David.

God Bless you


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

patron said:


> *after the angels left*
> 
> the excitement having the first shop wall up and stable
> 
> ...


David, nothing is simple in your life…
You could write a book!!!!
But then you wouldn't have time for woodworking ;-)
Ellen


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

patron said:


> *after the angels left*
> 
> the excitement having the first shop wall up and stable
> 
> ...


David, seems your tooth fairy turned out to be a wicked witch. I bet you are glad the worst is over and can continue with the shop and spray booth construction, which seems to be coming along really well.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *after the angels left*
> 
> the excitement having the first shop wall up and stable
> 
> ...


good lord

take a nap 
and the whole world comes visiting

good morning all

sitting here at dawn again drinking coffee
(that's what i missed in the hospital
i could take a small sip and savor the taste
but had to spit it back out before i gagged on it)

i know at times we all get discouraged or disillusioned
at some of the events to and around us
and can lose sight of the path we are on
being as it was mothers day weekend when i was on 'vacation' from working
i was amazed at the kindness and concern from the women that attended me there
many young nurses had found themselves with child and many with no companion to help
rather than sit home and cry the blues and wait for sympathy and a handout
these ladies changed their lives by re-educating themselves thru online schools or night classes
and were taking care of their child or children on their own
and were so happy to be able to meet this responsibility

i myself drew strength and admiration from their determination
and found new hope for the coming generation thru them

bless them all
and you all too
for your kind words and thoughts

this is one village that has not lost it's idiot
i am safety home and ready to take up the cause again


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

patron said:


> *after the angels left*
> 
> the excitement having the first shop wall up and stable
> 
> ...


Good Morning David, 
I am glad I did not read this last night! OMG

Funny though, Karen and I felt your pain. Good to know you have a path forward.

You are in our thoughts,
Steve


----------



## Bigrock (Apr 16, 2010)

patron said:


> *after the angels left*
> 
> the excitement having the first shop wall up and stable
> 
> ...


David:
You were still very Lucky. Somebody upstairs was looking out for you.
I still am amazed every time you show a picture of your Shop to be, how beautiful Blue the sky is. The last time I saw a sky that Blue I was in New Mexico many years ago.
I hope you are doing better and the Shop build is moving ahead.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

patron said:


> *after the angels left*
> 
> the excitement having the first shop wall up and stable
> 
> ...


wow, i cant believe that the dentist left that in your mouth, you shoulod take all the bills over to him, and let him know what his lack of dentistry caused you…what a story david…man i was gripping the side of the bed…so sorry you have had some big down pours lately, but im old enough to know that its things like this that either make the man, or he sinks..and we all know how this is working on you, im glad your now safe and at home, back to the shop build, its looking mighty good…so a question, i have not heard mention of your side kick, the big dog…did he take off or something happen…well take care..i totally understand about all this dentist things, i have few teeth left and at 130 each to pull them…its a sore subject…grizz


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

patron said:


> *after the angels left*
> 
> the excitement having the first shop wall up and stable
> 
> ...


David, you sure have been through some adversity lately. Tooth pain can be one of the worst and you have endured it for two months without even proper medication. I don't see how you've stood up to the ordeal. That is certainly a tribute to your tenacity and stubbornness. I pray that the worst is behind you.

Say, that shop is coming along great. It's going to be one of the best. Whatever you do be careful working on it. That's a big project to take on without the proper help. I'm so glad that you've gotten what help you've had. Maybe some more angels will come your way before it's over with.

God Bless.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

patron said:


> *after the angels left*
> 
> the excitement having the first shop wall up and stable
> 
> ...


Looks like things are coming along. 
Are we gonna have to call you Gummy?

;0)

Take care


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

patron said:


> *after the angels left*
> 
> the excitement having the first shop wall up and stable
> 
> ...


David, That pic you showed is a bone sequestrum. I have removed many of these from horses and their relief is instant and amazing. Many had had draining tracts for months and months. This certainly should have been seen on a radiograph. Hopefully, the new lady dentist will get you fixed up.

Keep on keepin on.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

patron said:


> *after the angels left*
> 
> the excitement having the first shop wall up and stable
> 
> ...


Hey David - good to see you are discovering the pain…...The paint booth is awesome….


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *after the angels left*
> 
> the excitement having the first shop wall up and stable
> 
> ...


thank you *steve and karen*
your thoughts are part of me now
and i do appreciate them
.
yo *big*
since i gave my life back to the creator
the proof in in the pudding
things seem to work out
and i don't need to worry
as He knows more about what i need
than i ever could
.
and *grizz*
when i first went to that clinic
almost 2 years ago the dentist was assigned to me
so every time i went it was to him
not another maybe available one
he wanted all the bells and whistles
implants bridges and any tooth to grab on to for that
even putting screws to the jaw (deck screws maybe)

but the teeth were gone
and so would i be if i had choppers
must have been his thinking
why lose a long range patient

buddy is living the good life
in his country cottage down the road
he has a girlfriend there
and a maid that feeds him twice a day
and lets him sleep on the sofa
but most of all she walk with them everyday
something i can't do to much of
for a young active dog

he visits me when they go to town
as he won't get in a car
and sits on the porch here 
waiting for them to come back
.
well *charles*
it hasn't been two months eight actually
and with no meds i went thru these three
over the counter pills two every two hours (alternate each time)
round the clock waking in pain and slugging down some more








andy an some others sent me PM's to check up on me
to be sure i didn't OD to much
but with nothing else available
being 'off' was better than the pain involved
and a few hours sleep here and there
with my head lower than my shoulder on my side
the gums could drain without clogging me up
.

*jack*
something to aspire to for sure
i will have to look into that
as soon as i master neanderthal
i am learning how to rise to that place
watching nova
believe me even gumming food 
is so much better than drinking it
.
and friend *andy*
you walked me thru many hurtles
along this trip
thank you for that

my new dentist even called me here at home
to discuss our plan starting this thursday
she will do all or part
i think it depends on the possible payment plan 
the clinic has in place for that
which i will find out when i go for the first appointment with her

again thank you all
blessing be upon you
and your loved ones


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *after the angels left*
> 
> the excitement having the first shop wall up and stable
> 
> ...


thanks *jeff*

i hope to be able to do better work soon 
with the booth

might even get up to your status
when it comes on-line


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

patron said:


> *after the angels left*
> 
> the excitement having the first shop wall up and stable
> 
> ...


David, You have helped me way more than I have helped you but I'm tryin to catch up!


----------



## vigneron (Jan 19, 2012)

patron said:


> *after the angels left*
> 
> the excitement having the first shop wall up and stable
> 
> ...


David, sorry to hear your sad story and all your pain. Get well and keep up the good work !


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

patron said:


> *after the angels left*
> 
> the excitement having the first shop wall up and stable
> 
> ...


Another tough day goes past, another memory to last.
Sorry for the tough times and pain.

Thanks for sharing the story.
Spray booth is coming along well.
What type of sprayer will you use. Cup? hvlp?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *after the angels left*
> 
> the excitement having the first shop wall up and stable
> 
> ...


hi *john*
i have this hvlp sprayer with two guns









bought it with all the tools i got 25 years ago
when a local guy was selling out

i used to spray in the house
but the spray (as little as there is with these)
still got everywhere
and spraying on the porch is subject to flies and wind driven dust
and sun bubbles
why the booth is so critical

i also have this axial spark free extractor fan
it is 12" diameter and i do have the tubing and elbows to connect it 
to the outside as a vent away from any spark sources
a screen to keep the bugs out of it at the end
and just a cover for the floor to keep the cold out of the booth 
when not in use









i put it in the floor in one corner
and the filters up high in the diagonal corner
so the booth is getting all the air flow possible

the lights will be inset in the wall stud cavities
and have a sealed glass door
to keep then from sparking too

i have read that water spray attracts dust like a magnet
so i will have some in there too
to mist the sealed room and let it 'clean out'
before spraying
and an air hose to 'wash' myself and the work
before starting to spray


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

patron said:


> *after the angels left*
> 
> the excitement having the first shop wall up and stable
> 
> ...


You are getting there.
Keep it up.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

patron said:


> *after the angels left*
> 
> the excitement having the first shop wall up and stable
> 
> ...


David, I am sorry to hear about your troubles. Keep focusing on the great shop you are building and you will persevere. "The measure of a man is how he bears up under misfortune." Peter Nivio Zarlenga

You are quite a man!


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

patron said:


> *after the angels left*
> 
> the excitement having the first shop wall up and stable
> 
> ...


you sure know how to have fun while building your shop! You were very lucky… infections like this can kill you or cause horrible things. I am glad you are ok…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

patron said:


> *after the angels left*
> 
> the excitement having the first shop wall up and stable
> 
> ...


WoW!! You sure had a bad luck streak! I was out of town and then we had g-kids over M-day weekend. I couldn't hardly believe my eyes when I saw your blog. Glad things are better now.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

patron said:


> *after the angels left*
> 
> the excitement having the first shop wall up and stable
> 
> ...


My dear David!!!
What a terible story.
What a terible piece of tooth.
I am glad you got through this, it is crazy for me living in Europe to har about your health care system, we complain here, even we get all the help we need when needed and don't have to pay for it, since it is paied in the tax here (the tax are then extremely high, but all gets help).
Wish there were something I could do to help you.
Hope that it will just get better from now.

Happy to see the spray room comes to reality now, so you can get on with your project.
It looks really good! Lucky you, that workshop is going to be the most wonderful place one fine day.
And you will sit there with fine new gums and thinking 'did all that really happen'?

I send you the best of my thoughts my friend,
Mads


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

patron said:


> *after the angels left*
> 
> the excitement having the first shop wall up and stable
> 
> ...


You are the macho man.

Are you made out of solid gold yet since you have been throu all the fire.

Arlin


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *after the angels left*
> 
> the excitement having the first shop wall up and stable
> 
> ...


little by little *scott*
.
thanks* art*
and thank your friend peter for me
.
you and me both* moshel*
glad everyday to be alive
.
with you too *bob*
we have to deal with life where we find it
.
i appreciate you for that* mads*
i know you have your medical realities too
fortunately i live in a state where they can't take my home
for medical expenses or no money
the good Lord provides the things i do need
.
hi* arlin*
with my new improved slow work plan
i can nail a board then take a nap
before the next one
i did ask the dentist for a bag of discarded teeth
so i could put them under my pillow
to help pay for my share of the dental work
they just throw them away

how are things with you
are you walking more these days
i sure hope so
watching the simpsons or jerry spinger
just doesn't cut it


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

patron said:


> *after the angels left*
> 
> the excitement having the first shop wall up and stable
> 
> ...


David, I have not been working in my shop for a while (due to health), but today I was there and I finished something for you.
Last time I send it, it was lost in the mail.
Now I made a better version, and will tape it tight and we must hope it will not be lost again.
Just to send you a smile and a positive thought my friend,
Mads


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

patron said:


> *after the angels left*
> 
> the excitement having the first shop wall up and stable
> 
> ...


things are really coming alone here, the booth will be great , cant wait to see the first table that you do roll out of the booth…oh and mads, you're making me jealous….lol


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

patron said:


> *after the angels left*
> 
> the excitement having the first shop wall up and stable
> 
> ...


;-) Grizz


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

*odyssey - some up some down*

Tell me, O muse, of that ingenious hero who travelled far and wide …... oh wait, that was homers tale

this is mine

applied for food stamps and medicaid and energy help

got $32 in food stamps …...........buddy came home for a month so he got it all in food + -
got a card for medicaid, supposed to pay for medicare but nothing this month yet, same old SS +
got $160 onetime energy help $56 to electric, waiting for propane

my computer had a meltdown -
put in the disks it came with
it gave it a lobotomy wouldn't even turn on
everything from 5 years gone -
went to apple geek squad ($216)
they did save the pictures +
nothing else works -
talked for two full days with the geek squad and satellite provider
while the geek rummaged thru my computer on the net, nada -
i have to buy a new one they say -
have to bring up my 2 email accounts and LJ's in little windows
and 'refresh' one or the other to see what's current, no notices anymore -
very slow and frustrating -

went to the dentist, had the last teeth pulled +
"keep those teeth handy, i have to write a post dated check
if they won't accept it in the office, you can put them back in
till i come back with some money" (they took the check) +

with the help of some good friends
i decided to paint the new shop floor, it is delaminating slowly (OSB - wafferwood)
this is the third paint job, and will be it's third winter without a roof -

got kind of down so i did what i do in those circumstances, i baked a cake +

got windfall from a loan i had helped a friend with +
decided to build more shop walls (after catching up on bills) +

here is thursdays work, it is just the studs (2×6), as it is 20' x 12' +









after i got it up on the sawhorses i added some 2×4's i had
to rise and straighten with the wall as it would come up
and went to raise it, and promptly had a pain in my back -









so i came back inside and had some cake +
and called the rental guys about the wall jacks i heard they rented
'we sold them 6 months ago' try tony's rentals, nada -
so i went back out and found more 2×4's 
and slowly got it up +









then went back to the store for more 2×6's for fridays work +
this time i knew what worked and what didn't +
so this morning i started another 20'x12' section
the following is the process i learned
4 - 2×4x8' was what i used 
these pics are pretty self explanatory
just need to keep moving them from angled to upright
and taking of the other two and re-nailing them at an angle
and pushing the wall one side first till the angled one comes in and is straight up
and removing the loose one to be used as the next angled one again
(this can be very 'iffy' as they only have one 16D nail to the stud
so be careful to stand between studs in case it comes crashing down)
so they can pivot to their straight up position again































































break time, drink water, check the mail, and see what's going on on LJ's
while i cool of from the heat, it is like working in a hot frying pan
with the white floor reflecting the sun, ok back to work +
more of the same




































now to use some PT 2×4x12' (they will be used to brace under the floor later) +









here i use one of the 8' 2×4's to push up with
being careful to stay out side the 12' line 
in case it comes crashing +









time for breakfast (after 2 weeks of drinking food
i can gum it now if i cut it up small) +

so while eating there is a knock at the shop door
and it is a house sitting neighbor stopped to see what i was doing
(or maybe to get in the picture that followed)
i gave him a level while i nailed braces +
then he left

thank you lawrence ! +
he uses my existing shop from time to time
when he has a project to do









as you can see all the trimmers for sills and headers
and the headers themselves had to be added later
from the ladder
(after the last of the cake) +









so thats where it stands now +
ready for paneling outside
(michael didn't show for that, i wonder why ?)

the wind came up so i quit for the day
will see about the last few jack studs tomorrow
and maybe the end wall if i can afford it

thank you all for looking
and especially my buds here
that send PM's to check up on me

i am just working thru all this
one day at a time

enjoy 
and be safe !


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

patron said:


> *odyssey - some up some down*
> 
> Tell me, O muse, of that ingenious hero who travelled far and wide …... oh wait, that was homers tale
> 
> ...


Glad to see you making progress on the shop….
That and muddling through life's travails!!!

Keep your spirits high….
As you plod along!!!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *odyssey - some up some down*
> 
> Tell me, O muse, of that ingenious hero who travelled far and wide …... oh wait, that was homers tale
> 
> ...


thanks randy
same to you

had to continue with this
walking on the floor 
is like it has carpet on it
when i cover it finally
i will add more floor over this one
and offset the seams
will make it sturdy then

it is a big project
but keeps me from wasting away
and keeps me centered

sorry i don't comment much
this computer is jerky and no notices anymore
i have to go search for everything
one by one now


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

patron said:


> *odyssey - some up some down*
> 
> Tell me, O muse, of that ingenious hero who travelled far and wide …... oh wait, that was homers tale
> 
> ...


David - good to see the progress…...nobody said it was going to easy…....but you will prevail…...glad you can still post…..


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *odyssey - some up some down*
> 
> Tell me, O muse, of that ingenious hero who travelled far and wide …... oh wait, that was homers tale
> 
> ...


imagine carrying (or lifting)
all those 2×6's at the same time
why i had to do it in stages
when i found out there were no wall jacks to rent

will have to do the paneling from scaffolds
( a good bud does own 4 of them i can borrow)
just need to set them right
on the slopping ground
and move back and forth

it is good to see you making things too
even though i have trouble finding or writing
all the posts here
with so much going on


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

patron said:


> *odyssey - some up some down*
> 
> Tell me, O muse, of that ingenious hero who travelled far and wide …... oh wait, that was homers tale
> 
> ...


well david, you done did it, its amazing what the body can do through the will of the mind, i sure wish i could be there to help, i really do….i prays gods blessing will continue, be careful…grizz


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *odyssey - some up some down*
> 
> Tell me, O muse, of that ingenious hero who travelled far and wide …... oh wait, that was homers tale
> 
> ...


thanks grizz

prayers are good too


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

patron said:


> *odyssey - some up some down*
> 
> Tell me, O muse, of that ingenious hero who travelled far and wide …... oh wait, that was homers tale
> 
> ...


Hi David…

Glad you're still kicking, etc.

Hope you get your teeth pretty soon so you can eat instead of drink your meals…

Have you tried cooking a pot of beans & eating them? Not too hard to eat w/o teeth… cheap too.
... I have a good recipe that you would like… super simple to do…

That was a COOL way you walked-up that wall!! When there is a 'will', there is a 'way'... You've proved that!

Have you been able to get any odd jobs etc. making & selling woodworking projects, boxes, etc.?

I think you better let Buddy stay with his other friends until you can afford to feed him. 

Wish I could do more… but…

Wish I was a little closer… sure would TRY to help lift those walls, etc.

Too bad your neighbor couldn't stick around & help you a little… I think I woulda asked him for a hand…

Thanks for dropping in with an Update.

Take care…


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

patron said:


> *odyssey - some up some down*
> 
> Tell me, O muse, of that ingenious hero who travelled far and wide …... oh wait, that was homers tale
> 
> ...


If anyone can get through this and end up with a quality shop building David, it is you.
We may be too far away to be much physical help but there are a lot of us here pulling for you and applauding your struggle. You have the talent, the experience and the commitment to get this done ….. and you will.
Lesser men may not.
Good progress today. Tomorrow the sun will rise again.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

patron said:


> *odyssey - some up some down*
> 
> Tell me, O muse, of that ingenious hero who travelled far and wide …... oh wait, that was homers tale
> 
> ...


now if you eat those beans as joe has suggested, you will work by yourself i can almost bet om it…eat some boilf eggs with them beans….you will stain the inside wall boards, that will be fumigated from the eggs…now if you advertise time shares once the shop is done, then you will finish it quickly….offer time slots for folks to come out and be taught by a master, in a great shop, if you use the money for supplies and tools and get things going, then you will be able to back off on that and start making a profit….and if they try to hand around to long, beans and egg salad sandwiches will make it so you get a new group….so on and so fourth


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

patron said:


> *odyssey - some up some down*
> 
> Tell me, O muse, of that ingenious hero who travelled far and wide …... oh wait, that was homers tale
> 
> ...


Good to see that you are keeping at your shop build David. It's good to have a worthwhile project and also to have something to look forward to. The adversity you are experiencing will make the completion even sweeter.

I had four operations on my gums year before last and lost a few teeth. Luckily I still have one back molar that I can chew with, but I had to gum my food for a few months waiting for the different parts to heal. Not much fun. I hope you get some dentures to alleviate that problem.

Be careful on that scaffolding. I was standing on the lean-to type roofs on the ends of my house and garage painting roof and window trim for a whole day this week. I found it tough on my leg muscles and feet, and I've had to rest for two days now because I could hardly walk after that. Kind of surprised me. Guess I'm getting old. Try not to overdue it because it can be dangerous if you get too tired.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

patron said:


> *odyssey - some up some down*
> 
> Tell me, O muse, of that ingenious hero who travelled far and wide …... oh wait, that was homers tale
> 
> ...


I wish I could be there to help David
but it's a long haul from NH to NM
That is an ingenious method you came up with
to "walk" the wall up!
Ingenious too, that you only worked 
half at a time, and not the full 40'...
Maybe with the afternoon winds you get
you can just stand up the sheets of paneling
and they'll get blown into place…
Be Careful out there Brother!


----------



## Doe (Aug 26, 2010)

patron said:


> *odyssey - some up some down*
> 
> Tell me, O muse, of that ingenious hero who travelled far and wide …... oh wait, that was homers tale
> 
> ...


Congratulations on getting the last tooth out! I hope you can get dentures soon. The wall build is amazing.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *odyssey - some up some down*
> 
> Tell me, O muse, of that ingenious hero who travelled far and wide …... oh wait, that was homers tale
> 
> ...


well thanks guys

ready here for more today
(easy to say right now
it is 4:30 am and dark out)
it is nice and cool though

went out to see how it looks
this is with the flash from the camera
to hard to work with one hand snapping pictures
so i can see what i'm doing









maybe more coffee first

will finish the jack studs over the last headers
and do a row of blocking for fire code
and to tie the studs together

don't use the stove to much joe
it eats up my propane which is costly
i do eat canned beans and instant rice
(i made a black bean milkshake the other day) lol

no outside work here yet
maybe some soon
when they get ready for winter
i do have half my firewood laid up on the front porch 
and got rain in small drips
so have water till the snow
buddy might be leaving soon again
his GF is due home soon from california
(maybe today as they said a month)
took him a bit to remember
that i am the guy with treats 
he spends his days laying out on the deck
ready for them to drive by

the friend that helped is older than me
and pretty frail i only see him about once a month driving by
but did get his phone number just in case

well time to close this and go check my mail
(i had a mail page before but no more
have to start with google and follow all the links to find the mail
then close and find the other too)

take care all
have a good weekend


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

patron said:


> *odyssey - some up some down*
> 
> Tell me, O muse, of that ingenious hero who travelled far and wide …... oh wait, that was homers tale
> 
> ...


glad to hear your making progress on the new shop.looks to be very sturdy with the 2×6 walls.hope your gums heal soon so you can get some dentures.best wishes for you.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

patron said:


> *odyssey - some up some down*
> 
> Tell me, O muse, of that ingenious hero who travelled far and wide …... oh wait, that was homers tale
> 
> ...


One day at a time brother.
You are doing better then most would in that position.
Keep up the good fight.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

patron said:


> *odyssey - some up some down*
> 
> Tell me, O muse, of that ingenious hero who travelled far and wide …... oh wait, that was homers tale
> 
> ...


Oh David, do take care.
It is nice to have a project to keep one going and to give ya a lot to think about.

Take care. Wish I was closer so I could help.
Steve


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

patron said:


> *odyssey - some up some down*
> 
> Tell me, O muse, of that ingenious hero who travelled far and wide …... oh wait, that was homers tale
> 
> ...


David its getting there ,its a slow project when done alone wish i could get up there to help ,


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

patron said:


> *odyssey - some up some down*
> 
> Tell me, O muse, of that ingenious hero who travelled far and wide …... oh wait, that was homers tale
> 
> ...


David, Good to see you making some progress with the shop. I've been out of town for most of August (in Amarillo now til the first). Not sure that most of us could have gotten that wall up alone (and safely).

Best wishes for some relief from your oral woes! And continue to work safe.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

patron said:


> *odyssey - some up some down*
> 
> Tell me, O muse, of that ingenious hero who travelled far and wide …... oh wait, that was homers tale
> 
> ...


hey there doc andy, have you not pulled some horse teeth, maybe you could have given david a few jerks…but maybe not….


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

patron said:


> *odyssey - some up some down*
> 
> Tell me, O muse, of that ingenious hero who travelled far and wide …... oh wait, that was homers tale
> 
> ...


David,

Would this be you?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *odyssey - some up some down*
> 
> Tell me, O muse, of that ingenious hero who travelled far and wide …... oh wait, that was homers tale
> 
> ...


wow robert
you found me

this is from when the shop was just starting
the floor posts and timbers are the grid
to the left of the house (before joists and flooring)

thanks all again for the comments 
the best to you all too


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

patron said:


> *odyssey - some up some down*
> 
> Tell me, O muse, of that ingenious hero who travelled far and wide …... oh wait, that was homers tale
> 
> ...


Those look like 12' walls?

I have done framing solo on more than one occasion. A technique that I felt secure with on wall heights up to 10 ft.

I nailed the plate down, then nailed the studs in place. (Standing upright). Then nailed the top plates from a ladder. (Nail braces to your corner stud first to get it plumb in both directions. It's easy to plumb a single stud by yourself, but more difficult to plumb the entire wall… Put the braces on the exterior of the building. you dont want to have to remove them as you build adjoining walls or add the more permanent braces.

Set your ladder in the center of the plate you are nailing and nail three or four studs on layout from that position.

At this point, I consider it wise to nail the top plate to the corner stud which you have set plumb. Less wall to move into position. Get all the studs nailed to the top plate, then come back with the double plate.)

Once you have a wall completed, add braces at the inside (a rack brace, end braces and line braces… Keep your end braces off the end just enough to allow for framing adjoining walls.) Since you used straight studs to build your corner the rack brace and the end braces can be nailed. The line braces might require another hand. I managed by nailing another bock to the floor, and using a lever nailed to the brace, to move more stubborn sections. If you do it by yourself, it is a bit more trial and error, as it is difficult to sight the line and move/nail the brace at once. After a few tries, you'll get good at it. Tip: put your straight line at the inside of the top plate rather than the outside which is more typical.

This all requires laying out the plates on the ground beforehand, but so does all framing.

I'm sure you could do the same with 12' walls, but it might take more nails, and a day with less wind. FYI, I used a nail gun. It might be more difficult if you are hand banging.

Word of wisdom to fine woodworkers attempting framing: perfect is the enemy of good (as well as productivity) Allow for 1/4" tolerances. Don't waste effort and frustration on that which doesn't matter. If your doing conventionally framed rafters, get your corners dead plumb, and the perimeter very straight.

I do wish I were close.

LJs always wanting an LJ convention of sorts would do well to meet up near this location. Just a thought.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *odyssey - some up some down*
> 
> Tell me, O muse, of that ingenious hero who travelled far and wide …... oh wait, that was homers tale
> 
> ...


thanks BH

my last shop build was 30'x60'
with 12' walls too
one side was from 8' to 14' of the ground
so i had to frame and block 20' sections
and fully panel them and install windows too
toe nailed the bottom plate to the inside chalk line
and the paneling overhanging down to nail to the main floor girders
just didn't nail one edge of the panels to one side of the next section

and waited till some friends came to help lift
had bracing ready to pivot up with the sections 
once they got up high enough to get under
top plate on saw horses
and then on a 40' ladder nailed that seam too
(i use nail guns almost always - have for years)

there was no way i was going to build off a ladder
with the ground 26' down 
jostling a 20'top plate with the ladder on the edge of the floor

as far as rafters 
i just use trusses anymore
but there is always that special build
where we do what the job calls for

i went to 12' high
so i could come over the existing house roof
and didn't have to do valleys with the pro panel covering

like your signature line lol


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

patron said:


> *odyssey - some up some down*
> 
> Tell me, O muse, of that ingenious hero who travelled far and wide …... oh wait, that was homers tale
> 
> ...


Hi David, everyone has offered to help if you lived closer, same goes for me and I would have gotten my son to sort out your laptop. Perhaps you should bake some more cake and invite the neighbours over and while they are visiting get them to help you. You have come a long way and you are an inspiration, you aint no quitter.

Good for you David, thanks for sharing your work


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

patron said:


> *odyssey - some up some down*
> 
> Tell me, O muse, of that ingenious hero who travelled far and wide …... oh wait, that was homers tale
> 
> ...


Hello David, Your work looks great, I hope that you can get a roof up before your floor disappears. Computer problems make life interesting, so I guess you are just one of the crowd….welcome to our greatest joy and biggest frustration   .... That is also a great Google shot of your house that Robert took. Take care and I hope your next month will go a little better.


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

patron said:


> *odyssey - some up some down*
> 
> Tell me, O muse, of that ingenious hero who travelled far and wide …... oh wait, that was homers tale
> 
> ...


Looks like a picture found next to the word "Progress".
Great pictures also!

Be carefull.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

patron said:


> *odyssey - some up some down*
> 
> Tell me, O muse, of that ingenious hero who travelled far and wide …... oh wait, that was homers tale
> 
> ...


*BIEN HECHO VIEJITO!!!!!!!
ESO ES UNA HAZAÑA DIGNA DE NUESTRO GRAN MAESTRO!!!!!!
SIGUE ASÍ QUE TODOS TE ACOMPAÑAMOS CON NUESTRO CORAZÓN *


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

patron said:


> *odyssey - some up some down*
> 
> Tell me, O muse, of that ingenious hero who travelled far and wide …... oh wait, that was homers tale
> 
> ...


Wohooooo
I'm so happy to see things are starting to move on there Try will rise!
But most of all happy to see you are up and running, .
Yes we are some that have been worried for you.
But also I know deep in my heart that you are a Odysseus, so it takes more than a lot to stop you.
Ulysses answered, "A man, goddess, may know a great deal, but you are so constantly changing your appearance that when he meets you it is a hard matter for him to know whether it is you or not. This much, however, I know exceedingly well; you were very kind to me as long as we Achaeans were fighting before Troy, but from the day on which we went on board ship after having sacked the city of Priam, and heaven dispersed us- from that day, Minerva, I saw no more of you, and cannot ever remember your coming to my ship to help me in a difficulty; I had to wander on sick and sorry till the gods delivered me from evil and I reached the city of the Phaeacians, where you encouraged me and took me into the town. And now, I beseech you in your father's name, tell me the truth, for I do not believe I am really back in Ithaca. I am in some other country and you are mocking me and deceiving me in all you have been saying. Tell me then truly, have I really got back to my own country?"
And so my dear David, I tell you - you are now back in your own house and you, this I see with my own eyes and smile.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

*moving on and up*

since my last post about the shop walls
i managed to get an end wall up +


















then got a call we all don't want to hear
my daughter saida had passed away

here she is as a young girl









and in high school









and what she became known for in portland oregon where she lived
one of the first real goth people
she loved to find old victorian clothes
and dress the part in her everyday life
with hats and full make-up
like a silent movie queen


















she is the only girl i had
i will miss talking with and seeing her
TAKE GOOD CARE OF HER LORD, PLEASE

her friends there are having a memorial concert and event this october 10th
and are going to write her name on a goth/punk wall there
to remember her by

i would like to thank all my LJ buds
that have written me thru all this
and given me the time and support
i needed while dealing with this
all the paperwork and cremation has been taken care of
and i will be sent her ashes next week
and take them to the mountain she was born on
outside of taos new mexico in a teepee
delivered by my mother

BLESS YOU ALL !

on other events
the shop is now 'walls up' +









and just braced for now
but i have the weekend to tie them all together with top plates
and do the last of the blocking and headers
the material for that is on my rack on the car now
in the morning i will get to it (it is raining out this evening)
and attach the primary wall back to the existing house wall
with some lag bolts
and do a lower course of OSB paneling then
to secure them for the winter 
as the diagonal bracing is not enough for the winds we get here
when the storms hit

after a long dry summer
we finally got some real rain here
and for the first time ever all my tanks are full - 4,750 gallons of water ! +
and i have three cords of firewood stacked on my covered porch +
just one to go next weekend

for once in 14 years i am ready for winter early
and plan to get on with some shop work again

thank you for looking
be safe
and enjoy


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

patron said:


> *moving on and up*
> 
> since my last post about the shop walls
> i managed to get an end wall up +
> ...


What a beautiful daughter! I am so sorry for your loss. It is unimaginable. I haven't spent much time looking around here my friend and I didn't know of any of this until now. I don't know what to say except my heart goes out to you. What a lovely life.

Take care. Sheila


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

patron said:


> *moving on and up*
> 
> since my last post about the shop walls
> i managed to get an end wall up +
> ...


So sorry to hear of your loss, it's something no parent should have to go through.
Hugs from Canada.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *moving on and up*
> 
> since my last post about the shop walls
> i managed to get an end wall up +
> ...


thank you sheila

i have been absent here to for the most part
so until now just answered any PM's or mail
my buds wondering how i was fairing
then many support mails from them
as this unfolded

it saddens me greatly
but also gives me more resolve to keep going
and becoming the father and man
she loved and encouraged to me to be


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

patron said:


> *moving on and up*
> 
> since my last post about the shop walls
> i managed to get an end wall up +
> ...


I am very sorry for your loss David, please accept my condolences.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *moving on and up*
> 
> since my last post about the shop walls
> i managed to get an end wall up +
> ...


thank you sandra
it really brings home 
the time we all have here
it is precious
and not to be squandered

hence the title to this blog

'moving on and up'


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

patron said:


> *moving on and up*
> 
> since my last post about the shop walls
> i managed to get an end wall up +
> ...


I would have felt very proud and privileged to have a father like you. You have shown kindness and caring to so many - friends and strangers. I am sure that Saida was proud as well. ((HUGS)))

Sheila


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *moving on and up*
> 
> since my last post about the shop walls
> i managed to get an end wall up +
> ...


thank you smitty

as a builder i am a realist
as an artist i am a dreamer

many of us here have this dual role
i believe we are very fortunate
to be able to know both sides of this life
and express it thru our works


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *moving on and up*
> 
> since my last post about the shop walls
> i managed to get an end wall up +
> ...


thanks again sheila

saida knew i need rain for my water needs
it started raining when she became an angel


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

patron said:


> *moving on and up*
> 
> since my last post about the shop walls
> i managed to get an end wall up +
> ...


You know how I feel Brother…
It has been good for me
to see you keeping busy
during your time of loss
You even helped Saida's Friends with their Grief,
while grappling with your own…
I never knew Saida of course,
but from what you and her Friends have said
She was a Very Special, Caring, and Beautiful Person,
One of a Kind, who marched to the beat of a Different Drummer…

A lot like her Dad…

May Peace be with you David.


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

patron said:


> *moving on and up*
> 
> since my last post about the shop walls
> i managed to get an end wall up +
> ...


I am very sorry for your loss. No grief is greater than that of a parent who has lost a child. Please accept my heart felt condolences.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

patron said:


> *moving on and up*
> 
> since my last post about the shop walls
> i managed to get an end wall up +
> ...


David, As I told you before, my heart goes out to you and I'm hurting with you.

The shop is coming along slowly but surely and busy is always helpful (to me) in troubled times.

Good news re: your winter supply of water and firewood.

Stay safe my friend.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *moving on and up*
> 
> since my last post about the shop walls
> i managed to get an end wall up +
> ...


thank you both 
mike and dan

as they say

what doesn't break you
makes you stronger

thats why i will keep going


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *moving on and up*
> 
> since my last post about the shop walls
> i managed to get an end wall up +
> ...


my good friend andy
thank you for being here for me thru this

your kindness gave me strength

supposed to be clear here tomorrow
so back to it for me

i sure liked that hickaposa wood
you made that last box out of
never seen it before


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

patron said:


> *moving on and up*
> 
> since my last post about the shop walls
> i managed to get an end wall up +
> ...


David,
Words can't express my sorrow.

I know this has been a tough year for you….
Here's to the coming new year, new shop….
May they bring you nothing but happiness and serenity!!!

You sir, are an inspiration and shining example of what the human spirit is capable of.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

patron said:


> *moving on and up*
> 
> since my last post about the shop walls
> i managed to get an end wall up +
> ...


David, I am very sorry for your loss. For a parent to lose a child has to be grief beyond imaging. If you need anything, just ask.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *moving on and up*
> 
> since my last post about the shop walls
> i managed to get an end wall up +
> ...


thats it randy

from the dregs
to the top

never a dull moment

thank you for the kind words


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

patron said:


> *moving on and up*
> 
> since my last post about the shop walls
> i managed to get an end wall up +
> ...


David;

My prayers go out to the Lord for a blessing to you in this time of sorrow.

May the joys of remembrance be stronger than any tears of sorrow that you will be presented with.

Be strong my friend, and know that she is loved by many, just as you are.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *moving on and up*
> 
> since my last post about the shop walls
> i managed to get an end wall up +
> ...


much appreciated art

we will have to do a get together sometime
i don't abq to often
but when i do maybe then

i have to go there sometime in the next couple of months
for some choppers
now that i have all my teeth gone
and plan on visiting friends for a bit
while the new teeth are made and fitted


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

patron said:


> *moving on and up*
> 
> since my last post about the shop walls
> i managed to get an end wall up +
> ...


David, no need to respond to me;
But a very heart felt, sorry for your loss. I can only imagine your loss. a daughter or son, just isn't right to go before the parent. But I don't pretend to know GOD'S plan for anyone's life.
I hope you put together a wonderful warm shop. sense winter is coming, soon.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

patron said:


> *moving on and up*
> 
> since my last post about the shop walls
> i managed to get an end wall up +
> ...


Well, David, you said you'd have this post up soon. You have certainly done a lot of work for one person. I hope the rest of it goes well so it will be ready for winter. 
I hope also that you have a peaceful trip to the mountain with her ashes. 
Still praying for you
g


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

patron said:


> *moving on and up*
> 
> since my last post about the shop walls
> i managed to get an end wall up +
> ...


They are supposed to help us to the next life, not the other way around David.
I hope your daughter's reward is eternal peace.
Extra words will be sent up for you & yours tonight my friend.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

patron said:


> *moving on and up*
> 
> since my last post about the shop walls
> i managed to get an end wall up +
> ...


David…God Bless you brother…so sorry to hear this news…your strength is inspiring!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

patron said:


> *moving on and up*
> 
> since my last post about the shop walls
> i managed to get an end wall up +
> ...


David,

I'm very sorry about the loss of your daughter…..I just found out….She is a beautiful young lady…..Please accept my deepest condolances…....A parent should never have to out live their childern…..Prayers to you, and your family, David…....


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

patron said:


> *moving on and up*
> 
> since my last post about the shop walls
> i managed to get an end wall up +
> ...


im so sorry david about your daughter, thats a real tough one to take, it sounds like she had many friends and will have a good memorial, my thoughts go out for you david, the shop looks fantastic, its good to hear your going to be ready for winter, and with all of that rain, it sounds like you will be able to get all of your saturday showers taken….


----------



## iamcliff (Jul 4, 2012)

patron said:


> *moving on and up*
> 
> since my last post about the shop walls
> i managed to get an end wall up +
> ...


Sad to read this. Sorry for your loss. I can't imagine losing one of my daughters.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

patron said:


> *moving on and up*
> 
> since my last post about the shop walls
> i managed to get an end wall up +
> ...


David,

I'm saddened to read of your loss. We have three daughters and I can't imagine the pain and emptiness that we would feel if we lost one of them. The photos and your words tell how Saida was a special lady. I hope and pray that the Lord will continue to give you the strength to bear this grief, which must seem unbearable.

May she rest in peace and may the hole in your heart be filled with the love of the Lord.

Know that we, your friends, many of whom you've never met in the flesh, have you in our thoughts and prayers.

Herb


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

patron said:


> *moving on and up*
> 
> since my last post about the shop walls
> i managed to get an end wall up +
> ...


Hi David,

I'm Very SORRY for your loss of your daughter… That is a real BLOW… I know…
Keep your mind active on other things as much as you can…
It will take a long time to get over that… BUT, you just have to KEEP on a truckin & going forward.
I really 'FEEL' for you with all my heart… May God be with you and help you.

You're making good progress on your shop! It's good to see that you have a Final Connection between the House & New Shop!

I wish I was closer… so I could help in any way that I could… BUT…

Good to see you're all set for a nice warm Winter! And all that water… that can freeze! Did you ever get your freezing control system fixed so that your water supply stays open during the super COLD times?

Are you going to be able to get a roof on it before winter?
If not, how are you going to protect the walls, etc. from the elements?

Thanks for the Update… Keep you chin up… & keep thinking, etc.

Take care… buddy…


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

patron said:


> *moving on and up*
> 
> since my last post about the shop walls
> i managed to get an end wall up +
> ...


I am so sorry to hear about your daughter, David.
This post is such a juxtaposition of passings and beginnings.
Each one is slow and steady and filled with emotion.
Thinking of you…
Ellen


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

patron said:


> *moving on and up*
> 
> since my last post about the shop walls
> i managed to get an end wall up +
> ...


David, I am sorry to hear of the death of your daughter. We normally expect parents to go first in this life. Though from the pictures you have posted she seems to have had a full and interesting life, however brief. My condolences.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *moving on and up*
> 
> since my last post about the shop walls
> i managed to get an end wall up +
> ...


morning all

thank you for all the kind words and feelings

i didn't answer all 
a guy has to eat and sleep sometimes

today is crystal clear here
so back to the shop work

have a wonderful week end
and stay safe


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

patron said:


> *moving on and up*
> 
> since my last post about the shop walls
> i managed to get an end wall up +
> ...


David,I'm a bit late to your events and happenings and want to let you know how saddened and am very sorry for your loss, you and your family are in my prayers, it is good to see that you are still moving on with your projects, events and happenings in life during this Tragedy.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

patron said:


> *moving on and up*
> 
> since my last post about the shop walls
> i managed to get an end wall up +
> ...


I am sorry to hear of your loss. Those are beautiful pictures you shared with us. " Taking her to the mountain where she was born," sounds like a good gift in remembrance. My Payers are with you.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

patron said:


> *moving on and up*
> 
> since my last post about the shop walls
> i managed to get an end wall up +
> ...


Hi David. I'm saddened to learn of your daughter's passing. You are definitely a man of faith and strength. I doubt I could handle such a loss with the grace you show. My condolences to you and yours and I wish you all the best in the coming days.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

patron said:


> *moving on and up*
> 
> since my last post about the shop walls
> i managed to get an end wall up +
> ...


sorry for your loss david.its something no parent should go through and i can't imagine how you feel.god bless you and your family.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

patron said:


> *moving on and up*
> 
> since my last post about the shop walls
> i managed to get an end wall up +
> ...


David you got that shop and paint booth going ,looking great , staying busy is a good thing ,i think when your heart is hurting ,youll see her again one day ,they you can thank her for that rain and give her a big hug ,keeping you in my prayers my friend


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

patron said:


> *moving on and up*
> 
> since my last post about the shop walls
> i managed to get an end wall up +
> ...


Ditto, on all the above


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

patron said:


> *moving on and up*
> 
> since my last post about the shop walls
> i managed to get an end wall up +
> ...


David, I am so sorry for your loss…..my heart goes out to you…...........


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

patron said:


> *moving on and up*
> 
> since my last post about the shop walls
> i managed to get an end wall up +
> ...


Wow. I haven't been around much lately, so this is the first I've seen of it. So sorry for your incredible loss.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *moving on and up*
> 
> since my last post about the shop walls
> i managed to get an end wall up +
> ...


thank you all again

since there is nothing but prayers for her now

there is little i can do but move on
and trust the good Lord has her in His heart
as i do in mine

so back to work on my own life
to become the man she and i want me to be


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

patron said:


> *moving on and up*
> 
> since my last post about the shop walls
> i managed to get an end wall up +
> ...


You have my deepest sympathies. It is never a good time to lose a loved one. Peace to you and my prayers.
Jack


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

patron said:


> *moving on and up*
> 
> since my last post about the shop walls
> i managed to get an end wall up +
> ...


I am sooo sorry to hear this David. As has been said, this is not the order intended. I cannot know all the hurt and loss you are going through but my prayers are with you. She is pretty.

If I had the resourses, I would come out and spend a week to help you with your shop. I hate to see that skeleton sitting out in the cold like that.

Take care, and be strong.


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

patron said:


> *moving on and up*
> 
> since my last post about the shop walls
> i managed to get an end wall up +
> ...


A tragic loss David, no ones ever wants to out live their children. She looked an inspiring and exciting individual.

My thoughts are with you.

Good Luck.

David


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

patron said:


> *moving on and up*
> 
> since my last post about the shop walls
> i managed to get an end wall up +
> ...


Hi dear David,
This is one of these where words seems useless, yet we need them so much and they bring such comfort.
My God she is a beautiful girl and what a character, Saidas name means Huntress and fortunate.
Looking at her, it seems she hunted her fortune, that she took life in her hands, lived it her way and brought to it colours and a new meaning, this is a talent and a joy for all those that was gifted to meet such woman.
To loose our little girl, this I can't even imagine, so to say I understand will be stupid, but what I do is feel with you my friend, I feel a deep shadow, but when you describe her, I also feel a light that might be so bright, that the shadow will be gone by her own energy.
You and Saida is in my thoughts.

For the shop, I have a smile on my face, can see all the time things happening and this makes me also aware that your health must be better.
To be ready before the winter and with dreams of working on the shop, this sounds just wonderful.

All the best of my thoughts,
Mads


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

patron said:


> *moving on and up*
> 
> since my last post about the shop walls
> i managed to get an end wall up +
> ...


David; I am extremely sorry for the loss of Saida, the loss of as child is the worst thing that could happen to a parent. I will be saying prayers in church for you both.
-don


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

patron said:


> *moving on and up*
> 
> since my last post about the shop walls
> i managed to get an end wall up +
> ...


Hi David,

I'm so very sorry for your loss, it puts tears in my eyes just thinking about it. I have two daughters and man, that would be one of the hardest things a father would ever have to go through. My prayers go out to you and your family. Take care my friend, and I'm glad your still working, it looks like a fun project.


----------



## BBF (May 13, 2013)

patron said:


> *moving on and up*
> 
> since my last post about the shop walls
> i managed to get an end wall up +
> ...


Sorry for your loss David. Sending prayers for you and family.
Glenn


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

patron said:


> *moving on and up*
> 
> since my last post about the shop walls
> i managed to get an end wall up +
> ...


*HERMANO DAVID SIEMPRE CONTIGO CUANDO
LE PIDO A DIOS POR MIS AMIGOS :-(
ESA TIENDA MARCHA CON VIENTO EN POPA
Y DIOS TIENE UN NUEVO ANGEL PARA CHARLAR *


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

patron said:


> *moving on and up*
> 
> since my last post about the shop walls
> i managed to get an end wall up +
> ...


I'm very glad to see that you are getting on with your life after the loss of your beautiful daughter David. Life is a gift and your daughters passing reminds us of that. I'm sure it's what she would have wanted for you. The building of your new shop is a good symbol of how you are getting on with your life.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

* just sheeting around the shop*

well the other day i went out and did some sheeting on the end of the shop
but came in and passed out on the bed when the wind almost blew me off the ladder

got up to go clean up and put the tools away
and got back to it after all as the wind had shifted
managed to put up 3 panels
by then it was dark and i fought the panels to get them right
as the light disappeared
clamps levers and brute force
i couldn't really see how it came out
but trusted things were OK from the flash picture


















the next morning i was surprised it was right on !









went to work on my job in santa fe
and got off early one afternoon
and finished that course first









and did the other end wall one course









working off my 40' extension ladder across the main floor beams
with some planking laid on them









well the wind again so time to invent a helping hand
to hold the sheets as i got them in place to nail them
(ever try to hold up a 4×8 sheet with both hands
and bend over to get the nail gun)

slip sliding away

so my helpers a bottom tapered scrap screwed to a scrap piece of OSB









and screwed to the middle stud loose and higher than needed
so i could have it held from tipping off the ledge while i got things right to nail it
there was very little romm here on the floor so another stop to hold the bottom too
both moved to the next panel ready to take the sheet there


















then today saturday
i got to the main long wall
the bottom panels are ripped short to catch the main beam and the bottoms of all the framing studs
so all the next ones are full width









(when i get to the top i will have a full sheet there to catch the trusses
without bird blocks) 
and a precut seat for the truss tails to drop into
making it easier than trying to get them right on centers
wobbling around that high up in the void









that sheet will also nail to the tops of the studs and catch the trusses too
the whole thing acting like hurricane metal clips (which i do use to just in case)
to hold things to the main beams all the way up to the truss 
so it stays solid as the wind here tries to take everything away

so for now here is where it is at
(thats an 8' ladder leaning against the wall)
as the bracing came off for the walls
(they are PT treated
i temp nailed them to the floor posts until i get there to place them and bolt
them in a crisscross pattern to stabilize the floor 


















and it is still saturday
tune in for the exiting sequel coming soon
getting the full sheets all the way up to over the top plates

have a great weekend
and thank you all for looking
i do hope some of this might help someone 
in their own building challenges


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

patron said:


> * just sheeting around the shop*
> 
> well the other day i went out and did some sheeting on the end of the shop
> but came in and passed out on the bed when the wind almost blew me off the ladder
> ...


Lookin' good David! Every time I see some one handling sheets by themselves, I think about a sheet rocker i met 35 years ago. We were remodeling a dining room and bar on graveyard and they ere open during the day. The state would never allow that today. A dining room without a ceiling; basically a construction site! Anyway, the sheet rocker was nailing 12' 5/8 rock on the ceiling about 14 or 16 feet high on a scaffolding by himself!!! You guys are tough!


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

patron said:


> * just sheeting around the shop*
> 
> well the other day i went out and did some sheeting on the end of the shop
> but came in and passed out on the bed when the wind almost blew me off the ladder
> ...


That's lot of work for an old coot, up on a ladder. Sure is coming along nicely.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> * just sheeting around the shop*
> 
> well the other day i went out and did some sheeting on the end of the shop
> but came in and passed out on the bed when the wind almost blew me off the ladder
> ...


when i was younger
i could balance a sheet on my head 
and walk up a short ladder
place it and jamb my head up to hold it
while i drove nails spinning around to to hold it up then nail it complete

now i use my head to make screw on holders to slide the sheets into
then move them to the next place

i don't do 12' sheets
we got mexicans here that do that all day long
(usually 6 of them on a job)


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> * just sheeting around the shop*
> 
> well the other day i went out and did some sheeting on the end of the shop
> but came in and passed out on the bed when the wind almost blew me off the ladder
> ...


who you callin old

i'll be 69 next month
maybe when i'm 80
i'll think about it


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

patron said:


> * just sheeting around the shop*
> 
> well the other day i went out and did some sheeting on the end of the shop
> but came in and passed out on the bed when the wind almost blew me off the ladder
> ...


When I was younger I used to hang 125-150 pound transformers on the wall alone. Now I use my head and call for lots of help or better yet, let some one else do it ;-))

One job at a water district I was hanging outdoor water tight control panels that were too heavy to lift alone. The guys from the district kept driving by to see how I was doing it. I figured out what the were doing cruising past. I'd get everything ready and wait until they drove and get it up before they came by again. They never did see me hang one ;-))


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

patron said:


> * just sheeting around the shop*
> 
> well the other day i went out and did some sheeting on the end of the shop
> but came in and passed out on the bed when the wind almost blew me off the ladder
> ...


you are still a young man David.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> * just sheeting around the shop*
> 
> well the other day i went out and did some sheeting on the end of the shop
> but came in and passed out on the bed when the wind almost blew me off the ladder
> ...


thats the key bob
do it 
or think about it
now that we are older
we can do both
there is always a way
we just need to find it


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

patron said:


> * just sheeting around the shop*
> 
> well the other day i went out and did some sheeting on the end of the shop
> but came in and passed out on the bed when the wind almost blew me off the ladder
> ...


I am finding I have to think a little more now that I heal slower ;-)


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> * just sheeting around the shop*
> 
> well the other day i went out and did some sheeting on the end of the shop
> but came in and passed out on the bed when the wind almost blew me off the ladder
> ...


thank you smitty

got to do more than watch TV
or i'll get senile

when i have my system down
i can work pretty constant
while doing that i'll be thinking about something 5 steps away

hate to waste materials or time struggling
the work suffers if i just keep pushing without any plan


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

patron said:


> * just sheeting around the shop*
> 
> well the other day i went out and did some sheeting on the end of the shop
> but came in and passed out on the bed when the wind almost blew me off the ladder
> ...


I must say at first glance I'd have said your experience was the sheets… but then again… yeah the sheets…

;0)


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

patron said:


> * just sheeting around the shop*
> 
> well the other day i went out and did some sheeting on the end of the shop
> but came in and passed out on the bed when the wind almost blew me off the ladder
> ...


Great Progress David, you've been busy!
I'm wishing you a Sailor's Nightmare… NO WIND!!!


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

patron said:


> * just sheeting around the shop*
> 
> well the other day i went out and did some sheeting on the end of the shop
> but came in and passed out on the bed when the wind almost blew me off the ladder
> ...


Nice progress David…..good thinking on the little helpers, that goes a long ways…The shop is shaping up….keep it going.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> * just sheeting around the shop*
> 
> well the other day i went out and did some sheeting on the end of the shop
> but came in and passed out on the bed when the wind almost blew me off the ladder
> ...


hi jack
couldn't have said it better myself
think i'll bake a cake

and you may have thought nailing those panels 
was hard on the floor michael

wind here denotes a weather change
last night it got down to freezing
sunday morning expected to hit 24*

all you guys get ready 
winter is coming soon
snow up north already

be safe please


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

patron said:


> * just sheeting around the shop*
> 
> well the other day i went out and did some sheeting on the end of the shop
> but came in and passed out on the bed when the wind almost blew me off the ladder
> ...


Wow what a project to tackle alone. If anybody could do it, I'd bet it would be you, David. And how exciting to finally have a For-Real shop to work in! After this is done and fully set up, the next step is Commissioned Woodworking, hurrah! Excited for you. This is great news.


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

patron said:


> * just sheeting around the shop*
> 
> well the other day i went out and did some sheeting on the end of the shop
> but came in and passed out on the bed when the wind almost blew me off the ladder
> ...


Looking good..Keep on truckin…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> * just sheeting around the shop*
> 
> well the other day i went out and did some sheeting on the end of the shop
> but came in and passed out on the bed when the wind almost blew me off the ladder
> ...


thanks jeff

working my way up to the helpers to get the trusses built
and up there stable

last time i bought them
and had a crane to put them up


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> * just sheeting around the shop*
> 
> well the other day i went out and did some sheeting on the end of the shop
> but came in and passed out on the bed when the wind almost blew me off the ladder
> ...


i'm just trying to keep pace with charles (helluvawreck)
on his new shop

some how i keep lagging behind 
aside from having a better shop barbs

i would also have two new bedrooms in the house
where the shop has bee all this time

trucking 
climbing 
and crawling if necessary widdle
by the time i'm done
i hope to be skipping
and dancing around the new shop


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

patron said:


> * just sheeting around the shop*
> 
> well the other day i went out and did some sheeting on the end of the shop
> but came in and passed out on the bed when the wind almost blew me off the ladder
> ...


I'm wiped out just reading of your progress, let alone actually doing the work!!!
Looking forward to the dance recital!!!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

patron said:


> * just sheeting around the shop*
> 
> well the other day i went out and did some sheeting on the end of the shop
> but came in and passed out on the bed when the wind almost blew me off the ladder
> ...


Superman.

He climbs buildings with a single ladder, and he puts younger men to shame with his prowess using his screw gun and superior building genus.

David Looking Good. (and the building is looking good also.)


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

patron said:


> * just sheeting around the shop*
> 
> well the other day i went out and did some sheeting on the end of the shop
> but came in and passed out on the bed when the wind almost blew me off the ladder
> ...


David, Looks like a lot of progress but I'm still gonna fret and worry til you get a lid on it. I would hate for Monte's weather to catch you before the lid gets installed. I'm used to a lot more rain and this is our rainy season but I guess that's less of a concern in your area.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> * just sheeting around the shop*
> 
> well the other day i went out and did some sheeting on the end of the shop
> but came in and passed out on the bed when the wind almost blew me off the ladder
> ...


thanks randy
some new dance steps might just be in order
maybe the new mexico one step

gee karson
glad you noticed my still brown hair
unlike jack lelane
i don't color mine


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> * just sheeting around the shop*
> 
> well the other day i went out and did some sheeting on the end of the shop
> but came in and passed out on the bed when the wind almost blew me off the ladder
> ...


well andy
i am concerned about the weather more than anything here
all this work and the floor is still uncovered

i am grateful for some outside work
or i would have to have been happy
with that coat of new paint 
i put on it a couple of months ago

like lots wife
i can't look back
just have faith it will all come together


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

patron said:


> * just sheeting around the shop*
> 
> well the other day i went out and did some sheeting on the end of the shop
> but came in and passed out on the bed when the wind almost blew me off the ladder
> ...


David that going to be one nice shop,i know you be glad to get it moved out of the house. mines in mine and am in the process of getting it moved it just crates a lot of dust,wish i was closer to help, you have did a lot this summer on it


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> * just sheeting around the shop*
> 
> well the other day i went out and did some sheeting on the end of the shop
> but came in and passed out on the bed when the wind almost blew me off the ladder
> ...


hey bud

glad you are 'moving' too

thats something we are fortunate about
even when things are slow and hard
we still can think and do new things
to improve our lives

and not just sit and worry
about why things aren't better


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

patron said:


> * just sheeting around the shop*
> 
> well the other day i went out and did some sheeting on the end of the shop
> but came in and passed out on the bed when the wind almost blew me off the ladder
> ...


Man!

You're really making huge progress!!

I'm wondering how you're going to the UPPER sheets into place!

I first thought of huge teeter-totter gizmos to move'em a little at a time…
... naw… you would be more clever than that…

How about using a Block-n-tackle type setup going over the top to go down to bottom of sheet to moved UP… Start pulling the B&T until sheet is ready to nail in place… Something like that might work…

I'm waiting with baited breath to see how YOU really do it!

I know you're going to do it in a very SIMPLE manner… I gotta see how you do it! LOL

The whole shop is starting to LOOK SMALLER than it did before… maybe it's the angles, etc.

Take care… Glad your Back is holding up!

later.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> * just sheeting around the shop*
> 
> well the other day i went out and did some sheeting on the end of the shop
> but came in and passed out on the bed when the wind almost blew me off the ladder
> ...


hi joe

hoping to start that tomorrow

the shop looks smaller
because i keep going further back
to get it all in the pics
not just a section at a time

it's always interesting to me to
to find out which idea works
sometimes after 2 or 3 that don't

never a dull moment

i have been somewhat hampered with the height
as my 6' and 20 ladders are both at my job site
so i need to figure out other ways to do some things

not to much different than working at a bench
innovating and looking for better ways to do something

just on a whole different scale
and of course the parts are bigger and heavier


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

patron said:


> * just sheeting around the shop*
> 
> well the other day i went out and did some sheeting on the end of the shop
> but came in and passed out on the bed when the wind almost blew me off the ladder
> ...


I'm GLAD you have a Worksite!! GREAT!!

Gnite…


----------



## Built2Last (Nov 17, 2008)

patron said:


> * just sheeting around the shop*
> 
> well the other day i went out and did some sheeting on the end of the shop
> but came in and passed out on the bed when the wind almost blew me off the ladder
> ...


Parton, wish we were not so far apart. Since we both work alone, we might be able to get something done without doing more damage too old bodies. If you get a chance check out the blog I have just before yours. Maybe you know what some of the bits are and what they are used forl

Thanks so much!!!!!!!!
Built2Last


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

patron said:


> * just sheeting around the shop*
> 
> well the other day i went out and did some sheeting on the end of the shop
> but came in and passed out on the bed when the wind almost blew me off the ladder
> ...


It's good to see your shop taking shape David. It's amazing how much one man can do with some ingenuity, and you have plenty of that. Keep up the good work and be extra careful when the wind blows.


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

patron said:


> * just sheeting around the shop*
> 
> well the other day i went out and did some sheeting on the end of the shop
> but came in and passed out on the bed when the wind almost blew me off the ladder
> ...


Looking good. You are making me jealous!


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

patron said:


> * just sheeting around the shop*
> 
> well the other day i went out and did some sheeting on the end of the shop
> but came in and passed out on the bed when the wind almost blew me off the ladder
> ...


It looks awesome. Massive! I have been watching with admiration from the side lines and have truly enjoyed seeing you make such progress. Keeping busy is good. I honestly believe that those who keep busy are too busy to think about getting old. (I hope so anyway!)

Thanks for the pictures and story. 

Sheila


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

patron said:


> * just sheeting around the shop*
> 
> well the other day i went out and did some sheeting on the end of the shop
> but came in and passed out on the bed when the wind almost blew me off the ladder
> ...


Sheesh David.
That is looking great. I keep finding things that were so much easier when I was younger. I guess we just got to keep truck'in along so we don't rot.

Stay safe my friend,
Steve


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> * just sheeting around the shop*
> 
> well the other day i went out and did some sheeting on the end of the shop
> but came in and passed out on the bed when the wind almost blew me off the ladder
> ...


i was once young and stupid
now i'm just old and stooped

now harder things are easier

and easier things are harder

the reward is a nap
when things get too confusing

the nice thing about the journey
is i don't need to know the destination anymore
and enjoy whatever comes along


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

patron said:


> * just sheeting around the shop*
> 
> well the other day i went out and did some sheeting on the end of the shop
> but came in and passed out on the bed when the wind almost blew me off the ladder
> ...


Nice work David !
Your sheet holding cleat device seems to do the trick.
I can imagine how the wind can kick up out there.
Mind that ladder buddy.
And DON'T step back while on it to admire your work !!!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

patron said:


> * just sheeting around the shop*
> 
> well the other day i went out and did some sheeting on the end of the shop
> but came in and passed out on the bed when the wind almost blew me off the ladder
> ...


Be SAFE David!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> * just sheeting around the shop*
> 
> well the other day i went out and did some sheeting on the end of the shop
> but came in and passed out on the bed when the wind almost blew me off the ladder
> ...


yup !

working it out now
may not get to much paneling up
but it will be ready
for when i can get back on it

the 'helpers' and maybe some new ones
will definitely be of use there eric


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

patron said:


> * just sheeting around the shop*
> 
> well the other day i went out and did some sheeting on the end of the shop
> but came in and passed out on the bed when the wind almost blew me off the ladder
> ...


Simply amazing


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

patron said:


> * just sheeting around the shop*
> 
> well the other day i went out and did some sheeting on the end of the shop
> but came in and passed out on the bed when the wind almost blew me off the ladder
> ...


David, you must be one tough hombre. I feel for you trying to hold a 4×8 sheet with one hand, but it looks good and you are pressing on. We look forward to the next chapter.
-don


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> * just sheeting around the shop*
> 
> well the other day i went out and did some sheeting on the end of the shop
> but came in and passed out on the bed when the wind almost blew me off the ladder
> ...


balance
leverage
thought

don't worry don

my bark
is worse than my bite

i don't have any teeth left yay !


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

patron said:


> * just sheeting around the shop*
> 
> well the other day i went out and did some sheeting on the end of the shop
> but came in and passed out on the bed when the wind almost blew me off the ladder
> ...


looking good!


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

patron said:


> * just sheeting around the shop*
> 
> well the other day i went out and did some sheeting on the end of the shop
> but came in and passed out on the bed when the wind almost blew me off the ladder
> ...


*BIEN HECHO VIEJITO!!!!!
ESE SUJETADOR DE PANELES SERÁ COPIADO EN BREVE
POR MÍ YA QUE ES LA MEJOR IDEA DEL SIGLO 
QUE PONDRÁS LUEGO, SOBRE LOS PANELES DE OSB?



?

Click to expand...

*


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

patron said:


> * just sheeting around the shop*
> 
> well the other day i went out and did some sheeting on the end of the shop
> but came in and passed out on the bed when the wind almost blew me off the ladder
> ...


Looks like your having a good time!
Glad your health is holding up.
No tooth aches, tummy aches gitchy gitchy goo!

Be safe.


----------



## janice (Jan 8, 2009)

patron said:


> * just sheeting around the shop*
> 
> well the other day i went out and did some sheeting on the end of the shop
> but came in and passed out on the bed when the wind almost blew me off the ladder
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

patron said:


> * just sheeting around the shop*
> 
> well the other day i went out and did some sheeting on the end of the shop
> but came in and passed out on the bed when the wind almost blew me off the ladder
> ...


David that is coming along great
The first picture is way cool
Jamie


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

patron said:


> * just sheeting around the shop*
> 
> well the other day i went out and did some sheeting on the end of the shop
> but came in and passed out on the bed when the wind almost blew me off the ladder
> ...


iT'S TAKING SHAPE DAVID SLOWLY BUT SURELY. ONE DAY YOU'LL SIT BACK AND LOOK AT ALL OF THE PHOTOS YOU HAVE TAKEN AND CONSIDER IT A JOB WELL DONE.

Arghh! typed with the case lock on, still, it reads the same.

Good luck

David


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

patron said:


> * just sheeting around the shop*
> 
> well the other day i went out and did some sheeting on the end of the shop
> but came in and passed out on the bed when the wind almost blew me off the ladder
> ...


Progress is wonderful, congrats


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

*hey kids - its howdedodit time*

in our last episode
we left off here









the sunday turned windy and cold
so all i got done was some temp staging
to see about working up high
and a couple of evening home early got some panels up









the next weekend was a wash too
wind and no work on the walls
i don't mind some wind
but when it is up to speed
the panels can fly quickly while i am raising them
so i wait

went to work that week
and took wed and thur off
to continue paneling
wed. was howling wind
thurs was one of the worst storms in some time here
rain galore









back to work fri and sat
got the lady more or less happy by then
when she hired me she asked when i would be done
and how much would it cost

"when you are as broke as i am
we are done"

guess we hit that sat no work for a bit yet
as she recoups

so today sunday got up early and went at it 
raising the panels on the skids i made for them
me up on the scaffold with a rope tied to a clamp 
on the middle of the panel and hauling it up









then placing it up under the top holder
and over and behind the two bottom ones
(think sliding cab doors where the top track is deeper
tan the bottom one)
they are left open plenty so i can jump the panel up
and slide it around easily where i could leave it be
even with the wind while i got my nail gun 









then move the 'helpers' to the next place
and keep on going
adding a metal 'z' strip between courses
to keep out any rain running down the panels

the 'mexican scaffolds' are prety simple
a triangle of OSB (in this case) 
and two 2×4'2 in a corner configuration
screwed to the wall top and bottom 
with the planking screwed to the tops
to keep them from twisting and racking
they are very solid when placed this way
and can be moved rather easily 









with a leg to the ground up in the inside corner
with a metal steak as a backup so they don't slide on the ground

the top panel was about where i could reach it from the scaffold so i had to figure
how to hold it up there too as i could just reach the top plate to nail it
without re-setting the scaffolds higher
so i made some 'helpers' that came from the sides
(again these are not flat to the panels
but have a loose space behind them
so the panel can be placed easily
then dropped down on the tapered back lower 'helpers'
that seats the panel where it belongs









as the top of the panels was a foot over the top plate
and pre-notched for the truss tails to drop into
and with a heel riser in them to nail to as the ceiling cord sits on the top plates
this ties all the floor support beams the wall studs and the joists together like hurricane clips
so the whole structure is connected from the base to the roof
without a seam at the roof line where the trusses are toenailed to the top plate
as in conventional framing
the sheets are run across the studs
and every course staggered (like bricks)
to keep all the wall in one solid unit

well i had to move the staging this afternoon
when i got half the wall done









and it is ready for tomorrow to finish that long wall









so for now this is it for today
tools are put away
the sky is darkening with rain clouds now
i might work on it or not tomorrow
we'll just have to see how it goes









as always thank you for looking
be safe
and enjoy your holiday


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

patron said:


> *hey kids - its howdedodit time*
> 
> in our last episode
> we left off here
> ...


David, Why not get the guy that took the picture of you up on the scaffold to help?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *hey kids - its howdedodit time*
> 
> in our last episode
> we left off here
> ...


that pic was over a few years old bob
when i was prepping the house for the new shop
notice the paneling is twisted and warped 
from rain and sun for years
i had to strap a 2×4 lag bolted to the studs to flatten it
and then put 1 1/2" panel insulation on it 
then the shop walls up against that
(will be lagged too back into the top plate of the house )
i just put that pic in
to show the 'mexican scaffolds'


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

patron said:


> *hey kids - its howdedodit time*
> 
> in our last episode
> we left off here
> ...


I wondered why it was a bit odd. Thought it might be from the other side of the shop or something. You are using your head now!; getting all the sheathing up with out breaking your back. Nice job. Too bad I'm 2000 miles too far a way to give you a hand.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *hey kids - its howdedodit time*
> 
> in our last episode
> we left off here
> ...


lucky for you 
i could sit back
and drink coffee
while you work


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

patron said:


> *hey kids - its howdedodit time*
> 
> in our last episode
> we left off here
> ...


I employ the concept of "work smart, not hard", whenever possible….
You obviously, put that to practice also!!!
You are quite innovative in how you go about working alone, without breaking your back or neck!
I enjoy watching your progress. Thanks for taking the time to inform and educate!!!

I too, wish I were closer. That way I could be a "Patron Helper"!!!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *hey kids - its howdedodit time*
> 
> in our last episode
> we left off here
> ...


with a cute little suit
like an elve huh

we could get some special kool-aid
(mixed with beer for you of course)


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

patron said:


> *hey kids - its howdedodit time*
> 
> in our last episode
> we left off here
> ...


David, I learn something every time you post something! Those "Mexican scaffolds" would have been the ticket when I resheathed my hay barn with sheet metal. They look WAY more stable than the extension ladders I used. Being your helper would be an education in how to do "stuff".


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *hey kids - its howdedodit time*
> 
> in our last episode
> we left off here
> ...


thanks andy

i read thru some of the last post comments
and just designed (in my head)
just about every way i could think of
from my car top with some sheeting on it
(in the roof rack i made)









parked next to the wall with different sized ladders
(for different height panels)

the problem was how to get the panel 
out from under the ladder
when i got up high enough to place them

block and tackles were suggested too
but for my off and on time out there
way to much work to use
especially as you point out
working from a ladder
right tight to the wall

then a 'teeter-totter' idea was given too
but how to stand on one end of a plank
and raise it more than a few feet of the ground
and how to nail it 
from 16' away lol

then a set of stair stringers
so i could 'walk' up them with a full sheet to work
but with a sloping ground
i would have to cut them for every panel then start again for the next course
with another set of even longer ones
way to much work and lots of scrap lumber when i got done

these i used are all lumbers bought for the walls themselves
and outside of a few screw holes haven't been cut yet
so will be used as intended when i get to that stage


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

patron said:


> *hey kids - its howdedodit time*
> 
> in our last episode
> we left off here
> ...


4 or 5 more sheets and that side is a wrap!
That's a lot of work for one man
but you're moving right along…
I still can't get over that rain pic
I thought it was always Sunny and Clear in NM!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *hey kids - its howdedodit time*
> 
> in our last episode
> we left off here
> ...


well michael
you are right about the weather here

it is always sunny and clear
somewhere in the state

a number of years ago
i had started the back deck
and took a four day weekend
to work on it

woke the next morning
to two feet of snow

i barely got out of the drive
and didn't get a thing done on the deck
just sat by the fire
reading


----------



## janice (Jan 8, 2009)

patron said:


> *hey kids - its howdedodit time*
> 
> in our last episode
> we left off here
> ...


It's fascinating to watch this! Cant wait to see this finished! My husband bought scaffolding when we built our room addition. Three sections to reach the peak of the cabin, then he stood on a 5 gallon bucket on top of all that because it wasn't tall enough. Since then he bought the pony section. I just know I was glad I wasn't there to see him on that bucket on top of all that. Now we can probably sell it all, pretty sure we're not gonna ever need it again. Keep the pictures coming on this project please!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *hey kids - its howdedodit time*
> 
> in our last episode
> we left off here
> ...


hi janice

my buddy has scaffolds too
but he lent them out a while back
haven't heard from him since
and renting them around here
is a long game
all the plasterers have them tied up for months in advance
(sometimes they have them all the way around a building)
from the ground to the top of the peaks

the actual triangle part of these
can just be stored flat for later use
all the rest is for the building itself
so isn't an added expense

to move them up or down is easy
just change the angle of the leg
the more weight you put on the top
the tighter they get to the wall
(so long as the leg doesn't slip out on the ground)
why i back them there
with a stake


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

patron said:


> *hey kids - its howdedodit time*
> 
> in our last episode
> we left off here
> ...


Hi David,

You're making GREAT progress!

I remember that little triangle that you posted shortly after you left here… I figured you'd use that somehow…
The Clamp tied to a Pull rope also went through my mind…
You "Pulled" it off! Worked SUPER GOOD!

How are you going to protect it during the winter?
... that OSB is pretty rugged isn't it? ... can withstand some rain & snow, etc.?

Thank you for the nice pictures!

That is going to be ONE SUPER COOL Workshop!!

Take care… Be Safe…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *hey kids - its howdedodit time*
> 
> in our last episode
> we left off here
> ...


i don't know why they don't use waterproof glue
in the OSB joe

the stuff will swell and delaminate unprotected
i will have to paint it soon
(or spray tompsons water seal on it)
if i can't get a roof on before winter

standing it will be better than the floor

all i can do is believe
that it will come together somehow
worrying about it
doesn't help me much


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

patron said:


> *hey kids - its howdedodit time*
> 
> in our last episode
> we left off here
> ...


Slowly but surely… It will happen… and when you build it they will come…


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

patron said:


> *hey kids - its howdedodit time*
> 
> in our last episode
> we left off here
> ...


Now that is a very committed woodworker, great progress


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

patron said:


> *hey kids - its howdedodit time*
> 
> in our last episode
> we left off here
> ...


Great work methods, scaffolding supports and progress David. Why is the ceiling so high?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *hey kids - its howdedodit time*
> 
> in our last episode
> we left off here
> ...


hi mike

i need it to go over the ridge on the house roof
with some room to work under it
on the outside shop wall
without going thru allot of hips and valleys 
this way i can just use straight cut metal roofing
all the same length without messing with it
just screw it on with the screws sold for it
with a rubber washer seal
and do my water gutter on it
without too many corner joints


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

patron said:


> *hey kids - its howdedodit time*
> 
> in our last episode
> we left off here
> ...


Good to see you're getting along well.
Nice scaffold replica's. They seem to have worked well.
I also learn from each of your post.
Thanks,


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

patron said:


> *hey kids - its howdedodit time*
> 
> in our last episode
> we left off here
> ...


You are one very clever man, David.
I know it comes from years of doing this stuff but you really know how to play the "angles".
It is so much fun to watch this take shape.
Do you have an estimated time to completion or is this one of those lifetime projects ;-)
Just askin'
Ellen


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

patron said:


> *hey kids - its howdedodit time*
> 
> in our last episode
> we left off here
> ...


Wow! It is certainly going to be big! What a massive project! Nice to see it coming along! 

Sheila


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

patron said:


> *hey kids - its howdedodit time*
> 
> in our last episode
> we left off here
> ...


bravo to you david, you have the determination of a warrior, and the skills of a master carpenter, which i know you must be, i sure wish i to could help, but with what i have left of a body, i might give you a half day, then i would have to find a local hospital…lol…so what will you put on as your roof..?...keep at it, pretty soon you will be inside working away…im so proud of you david…


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

patron said:


> *hey kids - its howdedodit time*
> 
> in our last episode
> we left off here
> ...


David, you are a one man working machine.
-don


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

patron said:


> *hey kids - its howdedodit time*
> 
> in our last episode
> we left off here
> ...


What a great one man show you have. An hour for the scaffolding, 15 minutes to get the the sheet where it's going and 3 minutes to nail in place. It is amazing what one man can do on his own. I hope you are feeling well and the aches and pains are staying away.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

patron said:


> *hey kids - its howdedodit time*
> 
> in our last episode
> we left off here
> ...


David, I'd avoid the Thompson's Water Seal. In my experience goat urine will work better!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *hey kids - its howdedodit time*
> 
> in our last episode
> we left off here
> ...


thank you all for your comments
and support

good to know someone is watching
and hopefully learning a little too
you might not need some of this yourself
but might know someone someday that will
then you can 'pay it forward'

_

thanks andy

now you tell me

and here i've been flushing it down the toilet

i'll get a 50 gal drum
and keep it next to the bed

night get more sleep 
that way too


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

patron said:


> *hey kids - its howdedodit time*
> 
> in our last episode
> we left off here
> ...


so are you saying your an old goat…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *hey kids - its howdedodit time*
> 
> in our last episode
> we left off here
> ...


that would be me grizz


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

patron said:


> *hey kids - its howdedodit time*
> 
> in our last episode
> we left off here
> ...


Hey Buddy, I've been out of commission for awhile, but doing okay now.

Look at you, your flying, your going to have that roof on before the heavy stuff comes storming in, anyway.

Looking good, doing good, usual David Project.

Keep it up, stay up, and keep warm.

Your Buddy
Mark


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

patron said:


> *hey kids - its howdedodit time*
> 
> in our last episode
> we left off here
> ...


Wauuu David.
Things really are starting to move there now.
I simply love the fact that you are there alone in the middle of no where, building.
Building.
Building.
Day by day.
Hour by hour.
Away from the weather, perhaps with a good book.
Then building.
And slowly we see it all come to make sense.
You are one hell of a man David.
All my love and respect.
Best thoughts my dear friend,
Mads


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

patron said:


> *hey kids - its howdedodit time*
> 
> in our last episode
> we left off here
> ...


amazing.


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

patron said:


> *hey kids - its howdedodit time*
> 
> in our last episode
> we left off here
> ...


*ERES UN SUPER-CARPINTERO VIEJITO!!!!!!!
LUEGO DEL TECHO DE CHAPAS METÁLICAS
PUEDES AHORRAR E IR PONIENDO CHAPAS METÁLICAS
PARA CUBRIR EL OSB Y TE QUEDARÁ UN GALPÓN
SEGURO Y VA A DURAR MUCHO TIEMPO 
CUÍDATE VIEJITO!!!!!!*


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

*mas or menos (very high up)*

on the last time i got as far as this









since then i finished the long wall









and took the scaffolding down









to be ready for the end
where it is the highest part of the build
the floor of the shop is almost 8' off the ground
sloping away from the wall
i had one course of paneling there
from floor up
and some rips from where i needed to catch the beam
and span the floor and catch the lower sections of the studs
so the top panel would catch the top of the studs
and tie them into the truss ends
(they will have a riser block there
so i can insulate with R-38 without squeezing it to 3 1/2"

so that strip went into the end wall for that reason









then proceeds on normal like the others
and will tie the studs to the dropped end truss
(a dropped truss is 3 1/2" lower so 'lookouts' can rest on it
coming from the first regular truss next in line to it
so there is the same overhang all around for rain

the weather has been on and off so not as much as i hoped got done
yesterday and part of today i got caught up in some other stuff
but with that out of the way managed to get back on the wall
and almost got it finished









it was getting dark and i was getting tired
so this is it for now till tomorrow morning when i should be done quickly
only 2 + sheets then take the scaffold down









the square corners on this and the other end
will be trimmed to match the roof angle
when they are in place
they don't have triangular webbing
but straight up and down 'jack studs'
to nail too like the wal itself
as they rest on the top plates so don't need the span support

i want to thank everyone
for all the kind comments left on these blogs
it keeps me upbeat and energized working out how to keep going

allot of this is standard building procedures
it is just a challenge to find ways to do it alone

have a good weekend
and be safe


----------



## SirFatty (May 5, 2012)

patron said:


> *mas or menos (very high up)*
> 
> on the last time i got as far as this
> 
> ...


Excellent work and great progress. What are the temperatures like? Here (Chicago area) it's been near freezing at night and mid 50's during the day… does the temp affect you, or does the wind and rain slow your progress?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *mas or menos (very high up)*
> 
> on the last time i got as far as this
> 
> ...


down to mid 20's by dawn
high 50's during the day 
colder when the sun is blocked

when it is to windy or raining
time to stay inside

thanks for the kind comment
stay warm


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

patron said:


> *mas or menos (very high up)*
> 
> on the last time i got as far as this
> 
> ...


You're getting it done David. Best wishes as you continue. Stay safe as you work.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

patron said:


> *mas or menos (very high up)*
> 
> on the last time i got as far as this
> 
> ...


That's a lot of Work, Manfully Performed David, Well Done!
Hope the Weather stays decent for you!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *mas or menos (very high up)*
> 
> on the last time i got as far as this
> 
> ...


thanks lenny
forwards is the only chance i got
can have this open another winter
i don't understand why they don't make
OSB with waterproof glue 
the stuff is good
just nasty when it gets wet


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

patron said:


> *mas or menos (very high up)*
> 
> on the last time i got as far as this
> 
> ...


Lookin good, David. Not far to go now


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *mas or menos (very high up)*
> 
> on the last time i got as far as this
> 
> ...


you and me both michael

but winter is just around the corner now
42* now
supposed to get to 21* by morning

stay warm

(weird the words are coming bold
on their own)


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *mas or menos (very high up)*
> 
> on the last time i got as far as this
> 
> ...


hi gary
about 16' to the bed


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

patron said:


> *mas or menos (very high up)*
> 
> on the last time i got as far as this
> 
> ...


you been getting her done ,David lot of work there ,get the Bengay out ,looking good one day soon youll be in there with the heat on and building those beautiful tables


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *mas or menos (very high up)*
> 
> on the last time i got as far as this
> 
> ...


hey eddie
thats the dream
with room to move around in too


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

patron said:


> *mas or menos (very high up)*
> 
> on the last time i got as far as this
> 
> ...


Looks very good Patron; that's a lot of work for one guy. if I was closer i'd stop by to lend a hand.
thanks for the pics and update. hope you get it winterized soon.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

patron said:


> *mas or menos (very high up)*
> 
> on the last time i got as far as this
> 
> ...


You've been making a lot of head way David.
You'll be done in no time.
Boy, won't that be great ?!
Just be careful and don't over do it my friend.


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

patron said:


> *mas or menos (very high up)*
> 
> on the last time i got as far as this
> 
> ...


Way to go …not easy solo..I never liked waliking plate if we ran the shear long..Stay safe…


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

patron said:


> *mas or menos (very high up)*
> 
> on the last time i got as far as this
> 
> ...


Simply IMPRESSIVE!!!
The amount of work you are able to get done, SOLO.
Glad to see it all coming together!!!
Work smart….
Work safe….
Stay warm….
Stay well!!!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

patron said:


> *mas or menos (very high up)*
> 
> on the last time i got as far as this
> 
> ...


David.

Excellent progress, don't forget to visit the hot springs at the end of the day to relax and recharge for the next work run.


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

patron said:


> *mas or menos (very high up)*
> 
> on the last time i got as far as this
> 
> ...


*BIEN HECHO VIEJITO INGENIOSO-OSO 
QUE VA ARRIBA DEL OSB?



?? MADERA O CHAPAS METÁLICAS

Click to expand...

?????*


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

patron said:


> *mas or menos (very high up)*
> 
> on the last time i got as far as this
> 
> ...


Hey!

When you roll, you ROLL!

Looking GREAT!

Do you mount the sheets then go back on the inside to cutout for doors & windows?
... or mark the corners from the inside… but cut from the outside?

Looks like you're going to be able to get a roof on it, at this pace….
... the key being, you going to have enough $$$ to buy the stuff for the roof?

I really like the way you move the sheets up into position!

Thank you for the update!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

patron said:


> *mas or menos (very high up)*
> 
> on the last time i got as far as this
> 
> ...


Great work David. It can't be too easy to do that all alone, especially with the fall weather. What a fantastic shop this will be. You can be proud of what you have accomplished so far. Once you get it roofed, the rest should be a snap in comparison.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

patron said:


> *mas or menos (very high up)*
> 
> on the last time i got as far as this
> 
> ...


It is really coming together… I worry about you putting that roof on… I hope you have lots of help!
Ellen


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

patron said:


> *mas or menos (very high up)*
> 
> on the last time i got as far as this
> 
> ...


*Way to go*, David!
Man, that's a lot of work for one guy. But, it's gonna be so nice. Hope you can get it dried in before it get's much colder and snowy up there.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

patron said:


> *mas or menos (very high up)*
> 
> on the last time i got as far as this
> 
> ...


Looking good David…......shaping up nicely…....


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

patron said:


> *mas or menos (very high up)*
> 
> on the last time i got as far as this
> 
> ...


Ayee, Patron, Que Pasa??? Glad to see you're still on here. Lookin' good. Nos vemos luego.


----------



## Bricofleur (Aug 28, 2009)

patron said:


> *mas or menos (very high up)*
> 
> on the last time i got as far as this
> 
> ...


Great project to follow, David. I wish I could do the equivalent here.

One suggestion though: You said "when it is to windy or raining time to stay Inside". Since it has no roof yet, I suggest you stay Under during those days! (sorry, I couldn't resist) LOL

Best wishes my friend.

Serge

http://atelierdubricoleur.wordpress.com


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *mas or menos (very high up)*
> 
> on the last time i got as far as this
> 
> ...


good morning all

thanks for the push (encouragement)

went to bed early and slept the whole night
for the first time in years must have been really tired

i had put up what i like to call a 'wind sock'
to see if it was safe to work









it worked pretty good to warn me if things were to dangerous out there
especially on the scaffolds with a full sail in my hands (4'x8' panel)









went out this morning and saw this









must have happened while the wind blew the clouds away
during the night
it's crystal clear out now
getting set to finnish the end wall
so i can get on to something else

had a problem yesterday
so i came in and baked a cake
(my way of seeking solutions to find a better way)

buddy stopped in for a visit yesterday too
he supervised the yard sleep
then took off again
when his GF came back (problem solved)

more cake for me lol

good to see you again too thos.
hope things are bueno
in your new place
and life is good again

and to all a big THANK YOU !


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

patron said:


> *mas or menos (very high up)*
> 
> on the last time i got as far as this
> 
> ...


hey david, your fantastic brother…manio wish i could come and help, do you think you will get it roofed this year, and did you go smaller on the shop then you planned, just wondered about the extra framing on the side wall, and did you say what you were going to do as far as the roof goes,i pray four continued strength, and ability to keep working as much as possible….


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *mas or menos (very high up)*
> 
> on the last time i got as far as this
> 
> ...


hey grizz

hope to get some seal on it before snows
but who knows
getting the materials is the big if

you and me both on the prayers
back at you on that


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

patron said:


> *mas or menos (very high up)*
> 
> on the last time i got as far as this
> 
> ...


Looks like you will sleep well for a while if you keep up that pace. You are making a lot of progress so don't be discouraged by how far you still have to go. When I built my new place with no help I figured out the way to keep from being overwhelmed by how much I had to do: I never looked ahead, I just looked behind to see what I had accomplished.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

patron said:


> *mas or menos (very high up)*
> 
> on the last time i got as far as this
> 
> ...


It is always exciting for me to see all 4 walls up. I have always liked the end result and not very patient thru out the process that gets you there. Looks good…..I hope the wind blows some money tree leaves your way so you can get your roof on in short order.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

patron said:


> *mas or menos (very high up)*
> 
> on the last time i got as far as this
> 
> ...


David, this is so impressive and it's going to be a great shop. The fact that you are doing it mostly without help is quite amazing.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

patron said:


> *mas or menos (very high up)*
> 
> on the last time i got as far as this
> 
> ...


Keep on trucking David, it is warmer here in New England; 65 day, 40 night time.
don


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

patron said:


> *mas or menos (very high up)*
> 
> on the last time i got as far as this
> 
> ...


looking good…this looks like a massive building and build…


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

patron said:


> *mas or menos (very high up)*
> 
> on the last time i got as far as this
> 
> ...


Looks good!
Your cold nights are colder than ours in Ohio.

We haven't had a good frost yet.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

patron said:


> *mas or menos (very high up)*
> 
> on the last time i got as far as this
> 
> ...


Looking nice


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

patron said:


> *mas or menos (very high up)*
> 
> on the last time i got as far as this
> 
> ...


I WANT TO BUILD!
Really get jealous in a warm wonderful way, when seeing your work there.
Best thoughts my friend,
Mads


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

patron said:


> *mas or menos (very high up)*
> 
> on the last time i got as far as this
> 
> ...


Just amazing David, just keep being safe while working. Hope you get enough nice days before winter to get it dried in.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

*holiday odyssey - grading time*

since we were last here on the shop build the end wall was going up









things were moseying along pretty good
i even got the drop end peak done
with the cutouts for the overhang lookouts
and the scaffolding taken down - A+









so i made a 'drawing board' to start the trusses
with stop blocks and templates for all the web cuts -A+









and made one from it 30' long









i had looked on the net for all the info i could find
and came across this picture of trusses of different types
for different length of spans
looking at this with my geometric eye
i noticed the roof rails were divided into 3
and the ceiling rail into 5
and as it could span up to 60' (called a double fink)
mine at 30' i deducted should be 2 times better ! lol
(i did get a bid of $2,500 for 19 trusses - ouch !)








so thats what i did
and devised a way to raise it all by my macho manly self - D-
struggling it up a ladder end after end
and hanging it by a rope there a foot at a time
got it all the way up to the top plate
when the wind spun it and now flat
it snapped in half - F-









well that did it for the roof then
when i got a call from a lady i had known briefly over the years
that had helped deliver my daughter

she was coming to new mexico to have some medical things done
and blah blah blah lets get together A+
she needed a ticket from hawaii
so off i go to daniels in colorado
and paneled his new sauna room
with aromatic red cedar
(bet you thought i'd never mention wood again)
it was T&G milled and had lots of wows in it
so i did it patchwork block by block - B+









i rushed home and got the ticket
(nothing ventured - nothing gained)
and worrying about the house being to cold
(buddy had torn out the insulation under the bathroom plumbing) - D-
went down and made the last skirt under the house 
(cement framing paneling) just in time for my lady to arrive - A+









i expected her to need time to acclimate to the altitude and weather
but started noticing that all she was doing was laying in bed
and smoking medical m and watching tv - F-

well i now have the honor of being the biggest ….... on the planet - A+
what did it for me was that she wanted me to leave my home to her kids in my will (bye bye)

well back to colorado for some more work then
this time to make a silk bedroom from a sows ear - B-
a real beat up old mining house up there
worked over thru the years so it was still barely standing

got that done and came home to rest
in time for the new year
and final grading for last year
(overall i got an A- in determination)

so today i went out to the shop and fixed the broken truss
cutting off the gusset plate that was nailed and glued on
sanding and replacing them - B+


















they were nailed with ring shank coated nails
so i used a diamond wheel to cut them flush first
so as not to tear the sanding paper)


















making new plates for them i was getting all fired up with the fix 
and got them nice and clean again
and nailed them down good this time
with lots of titebond II - A+









only to discover that the nailer had 16 d nails in the tip
in front of the 6 d ones i loaded it with
when it was nailed solid to the floor LOL - F+









after a good laugh i finished it and did the patron stress test on it 
placing it on blocks each end and bouncing up and down on it 
(only managed to measure 1/8" deflection overall in 30') 









not bad for an old man HA !

so tomorrow i will make more as i went and got 20 - 2×4x20









and wait for the block and tackle i ordered
on a 20' pole i will place in the middle of the floor
braced to the spray booth walls
and my neighbor as the lift guy
me on my ladders getting the ends into their slots
to get them up to the top plate - A?

all in all i feel pretty good now again
a new year a new dream
(i celebrated new years with a gallon of chocolate ice cream
and a quart of prune juice - just some sips)
a new challenge - A+

thanks for dropping in
and have a great one yourself


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

patron said:


> *holiday odyssey - grading time*
> 
> since we were last here on the shop build the end wall was going up
> 
> ...


That's quite an adventure you got going on there David…..lot's of ups and downs…..sounds like you're on the right path now…..you got the determination! That load of lumber on the car brings back some memories…....my grandpa and I used to make lumber runs like that…...

Carry on!


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

patron said:


> *holiday odyssey - grading time*
> 
> since we were last here on the shop build the end wall was going up
> 
> ...


Lookin enormous! Getting closer and that's good.

Hopin you good…

jack


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

patron said:


> *holiday odyssey - grading time*
> 
> since we were last here on the shop build the end wall was going up
> 
> ...


Puttin up trusses in the wind works about as well as hanging big sheet iron in the wind! But looks like you got it fixed and have a new plan.

Then when you get that done you can come visit and figure out how we can put a lid over my sawmill for cheap!

Work safe and try to avoid the lady con artists in the future.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

patron said:


> *holiday odyssey - grading time*
> 
> since we were last here on the shop build the end wall was going up
> 
> ...


Hope the weather stays good so you can work. Step by step, you're getting it. Good stuff, David


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *holiday odyssey - grading time*
> 
> since we were last here on the shop build the end wall was going up
> 
> ...


thanks guys

hold my beer and watch this lol

supposed to snow sunday gary
guess i'll plug away tomorrow
see what i can get done


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

patron said:


> *holiday odyssey - grading time*
> 
> since we were last here on the shop build the end wall was going up
> 
> ...


Looking GOOD!

In looking at the pictures of trusses and comparing to what you did, you used the bottom sample but only went 30' instead of the 40'... and is the peak distance on yours lower than the sample? Is there enough pitch for the snow to slide off?

WOW! She was after some BIG rewards eh? Good for you with the "Bye Bye"... LOL

Cool way you're putting the trusses up… sliding them into the preformed SLOTS!

Thank you for the update… Glad you're getting some work to get more done!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *holiday odyssey - grading time*
> 
> since we were last here on the shop build the end wall was going up
> 
> ...


thanks joe

the pitch isn't the problem
with the strength of the truss
i used this on the house too
after working on some that everything slides off of
including me
(remember i want the snow to stay put
till i can collect it in my water tanks)

i liked the more web bracing
so the rails don't want to bow (wobble) as much
till i get some roofing on them


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

patron said:


> *holiday odyssey - grading time*
> 
> since we were last here on the shop build the end wall was going up
> 
> ...


Man you grade pretty hard David. Sounds like a fair good year though.
The shop is coming along well and once the trusses are up it will be easier ….. Sort of.
Keep plugging away and well keep cheering for you.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *holiday odyssey - grading time*
> 
> since we were last here on the shop build the end wall was going up
> 
> ...


thanks paul
i appreciate that

and as mads likes to say
'i hope someone gets something good from this'

like don't nail your work to the floor lol


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

patron said:


> *holiday odyssey - grading time*
> 
> since we were last here on the shop build the end wall was going up
> 
> ...


Great work David. Us older guys can still get a lot done. it just takes a little longer, but what the heck, we have that extra time to use as we want. What you have accomplished with your shop is pretty amazing. I remember when you just had a frame outlining the floor to be. Quite a lot of progress since then! Just be careful on those ladders!

A 90 year old commercial fisherman here in Norway has been in the news the last few days. He was caught out on his fishing boat without a life vest on. He was fined, but he refused to pay the fine saying that he can't work with a vest on. He was taken to court where he acted as his own attorney and lost the case (of course). He now has to pay court costs and an increased fine. The court said that the law was the same for everyone. It's good to know that we no longer have to revert to using common sense and that individuals do not have to make any decisions regarding their own safety.


----------



## spanky46 (Feb 12, 2009)

patron said:


> *holiday odyssey - grading time*
> 
> since we were last here on the shop build the end wall was going up
> 
> ...


Great work, wish I could be there to help!


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

patron said:


> *holiday odyssey - grading time*
> 
> since we were last here on the shop build the end wall was going up
> 
> ...


Lots of ups and downs David, but it is a New Day,
a "Fresh Page" to write Triumphs and Successes on…
You will Prevail!


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

patron said:


> *holiday odyssey - grading time*
> 
> since we were last here on the shop build the end wall was going up
> 
> ...


David; life is such an adventure, but we live it and learn. I will pray your days go well and you stay strong.
-don


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

patron said:


> *holiday odyssey - grading time*
> 
> since we were last here on the shop build the end wall was going up
> 
> ...


Way to go!!!
Progress is looking good!!!

Who says being all "high & mighty" is a negative?
You will be reaching new *heights* with the trusses going up soon….
A *mighty* task for a soloist!!!
Go ahead, be all *High & Mighty*!!!

Just don't go getting high (on medical M)....
However, be mighty careful on them ladders!!!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

patron said:


> *holiday odyssey - grading time*
> 
> since we were last here on the shop build the end wall was going up
> 
> ...


Thanks for bringing us along on the journey.

You forgot to give yourself an A+ for the (bye bye)


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

patron said:


> *holiday odyssey - grading time*
> 
> since we were last here on the shop build the end wall was going up
> 
> ...


Hey David. Some stuff, huh?

And wow, you get some stuff done. I want to go take a nap after reading this. You got more energy than a teenager. You go David.

Steve


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *holiday odyssey - grading time*
> 
> since we were last here on the shop build the end wall was going up
> 
> ...


good morning

well the sun is almost up here
18* out no wind so far

coffee
thanks for all the support guys
when i find my clothes
guess i'll go see about those 2×4's

well maybe some more coffee first

did someone mention a nap


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

patron said:


> *holiday odyssey - grading time*
> 
> since we were last here on the shop build the end wall was going up
> 
> ...


Can't wait for the day you put the last roofing shingle on. Sounds like you had an interesting year. I like your wood hauler, I had a 95 ford escort hauling wood for 5 years. That is quite a bit of lumber for just 1 truss, I am guessing you got enough wood for 5 trusses and you have 14 to go??? I hope you get pictures of your block and tackle system, I just got done watching the flight of the Phoenix (1964), out of the ashes your roof shall rise.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

patron said:


> *holiday odyssey - grading time*
> 
> since we were last here on the shop build the end wall was going up
> 
> ...


gee…the life and times ….im happy like a cat you have landed back on your feet and will continue on with the shop, but i do understand amigo…will be happy to see each and every one of them go up…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *holiday odyssey - grading time*
> 
> since we were last here on the shop build the end wall was going up
> 
> ...


thanks

i'd like to see my grades go up too

for now some food is in order

don't know how far the 20 2×4's will go
i had to get them in santa fe
as the local lumber place that used to carry then
was getting ripped by some of the independent truckers
they would get a truck full of bundles
then when they removed the banding later
found out just the outside boards were 20' long
the stack was full of shorts


----------



## Doe (Aug 26, 2010)

patron said:


> *holiday odyssey - grading time*
> 
> since we were last here on the shop build the end wall was going up
> 
> ...


You do amazing work by yourself! I agree with Spanky, I wish there was a way that we could help, something like a "shop raising".

Good thing the witch is gone. She's disgusting.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

patron said:


> *holiday odyssey - grading time*
> 
> since we were last here on the shop build the end wall was going up
> 
> ...


David, keep plugging away at it and you will be successful. Never let the [email protected]@rds wear you down.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

patron said:


> *holiday odyssey - grading time*
> 
> since we were last here on the shop build the end wall was going up
> 
> ...


what happened to the lady? that is kinda scary…she comes for a visit and asks for the house? Or am I confused…

ANYWAYS…sorry about the roof…I think you are crazy with all your contraptions you use to raise this shop on your own…you are amazing!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

patron said:


> *holiday odyssey - grading time*
> 
> since we were last here on the shop build the end wall was going up
> 
> ...


That is some work you are doing David.
Lifting the truss up will take an army of helpers.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

patron said:


> *holiday odyssey - grading time*
> 
> since we were last here on the shop build the end wall was going up
> 
> ...


Great progress David, thanks for the update and story.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

patron said:


> *holiday odyssey - grading time*
> 
> since we were last here on the shop build the end wall was going up
> 
> ...


Looking good!
Things move on, and you are as always using your endless skills.
David, you never stop to impress me.
For the love life… Guess we are the same there… A never ending story!
Sound good, that you ended up seeing her from behind as she left.
Ohhh yes and her kids can't have the house! I'm sure you left it for me! Lol.
David you are a 100% A+ a real man but even more a real human.
Best thoughts from my heart,
Mads


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *holiday odyssey - grading time*
> 
> since we were last here on the shop build the end wall was going up
> 
> ...


back at it here again making more trusses









then ….

just had a scary moment
was nailing the gussets and the long wall the form is on
started to move 
the wind had come up
(means the clouds are back and snow is expected later)
the top of the wall was bowing 1 1/2" in

i had taken the iner brace off 
to move the trusses
quick scramble to replace it
and add another
then finnish the one side of the truss

i can still lay it down for the back side nailing
so am back to that for now
got 3 finished

had me worried for a bit
i'd hate to have

'he was crushed by his own petard'
as a legacy


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

patron said:


> *holiday odyssey - grading time*
> 
> since we were last here on the shop build the end wall was going up
> 
> ...


Glad it all worked out!!!

Here's to sunny skies & soft breezes….


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

patron said:


> *holiday odyssey - grading time*
> 
> since we were last here on the shop build the end wall was going up
> 
> ...


glad things worked for the best, yea being crushed by a wall you made would not be a fitful ending…be careful there david….


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

patron said:


> *holiday odyssey - grading time*
> 
> since we were last here on the shop build the end wall was going up
> 
> ...


Be Careful David, that wind is relentless!

'he was crushed by his own petard'
You had me on that one, had to go look it up…
Have you been reading "Toward more Picturesque Speech" 
in an old Reader's Digest again?


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

patron said:


> *holiday odyssey - grading time*
> 
> since we were last here on the shop build the end wall was going up
> 
> ...


Great Story! A+
No injury's A+

Thanks for posting.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

*scotty, beam me down a skyhook, please*

.... or even a tractor beam ….

and of course he said ….

'not now we have all the shields up
and no power to spare
you are on your own'

oh well
guess i'll see what i can do myself
the last blog we were here
i fixed the broken truss
and then made 2 new ones

had to wait for a block and tackle i ordered
got it finally but it had a very thin rope on it
so i got some 3/8" line for it
anyway here is what i did with it

make a 20' tall 'mast' 2 -2×6 x 20'
and a 'shoe' for it in the center of the shop floor


















i needed to stand it up without having it fall over there
so i put braces that walked with it as it was coming up
and just had faith it would work till i could screw them to the floor









it was obvious it needed a boom that would swivel and work independently of the main B&T
so i found a 'deer hoist' B&T at the hardware store said it could lift 440 lb's
so i made a boom from 2 - 2×4 x 20' (screwed together as a corner)
and used u-bolts to act as a universal 'hinge' 









and to hook the B&T's to

















well the deer lift only had 3/16" line in it
so overall it took 3 days of running to the store
to buy more line (anyone need some rope i got lots now)
so here is the 'crane' i made








it goes up and down and can turn all round to reach 
both ends of the shop
(just remove the one brace and swing the boom first)
with a lift from the mast top to the boom end
and a B&T to lift the trusses
no wood was cut to make this
just used what i had for the build with screws
as all my lumber if for the build itself
these can be taken apart and used as intended on the building
(i did make 2 cleats to belay the lines to)









and had to work from one to the other as the trusses were raised
(keep in mind the truss with tails are 34' long
and the shop inside is 29' wide)
when i do some more securing the trusses
i will have to raise them and lean them on the others
so i can get them all up there then 'walk' them to their respective notches

anyway yesterday i tried the first truss (the one i had fixed)
and it took some time to learn how
but by sundown it was in place and semi-secured with arms back to the end wall









this morning early and all exited
i made the lookouts for the overhang on the end wall 









and nailed them in place ready for facia there 








my neighbor Te and i had talked about him being the crane man
he came by this morning to check up on me
as i hadn't answered the phone for two days
and he was worried about me
when he walked into the shop and saw the truss up
and asked why i hadn't called
i explained that i had no idea if this would work or not
and didn't want anyone around that might get hurt if something happened
he understood
when i joked that if he got hurt here
he might sue me and make me go live in his trailer house
while he got everything here

well after he left
i then raised the other 2 trusses









and secured them too
this is where faith comes in
leaning the extended ladder to the truss top
to untie the rope










so here we have it from outside









as much as i like michelangelo work
i don't think we could work together to well
why would i need someone that works laying down all day

so after all the thought and tension over all this
i feel good again
and now it's back to the drawing board
to make more trusses









thanks for coming by
work safe
enjoy

(now for some food this is so much fun
that i forget to eat) LOL


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

patron said:


> *scotty, beam me down a skyhook, please*
> 
> .... or even a tractor beam ….
> 
> ...


well this looks just grand, great job figuring this out david, so while your doing all of this, is you know who under the house eating the insulation again…lol…your getting this done, so what comes next, have you thought through what you will do to get the decking up there…i would not doubt that you have….please be careful….


----------



## spanky46 (Feb 12, 2009)

patron said:


> *scotty, beam me down a skyhook, please*
> 
> .... or even a tractor beam ….
> 
> ...


Wonderful work, and mostly by yourself!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *scotty, beam me down a skyhook, please*
> 
> .... or even a tractor beam ….
> 
> ...


not buddy grizz
when it comes to work
he goes to see his GF
besides i closed off under the house a while back finally

i take my time with this
and safety is the first thought
as it should be for all of us


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

patron said:


> *scotty, beam me down a skyhook, please*
> 
> .... or even a tractor beam ….
> 
> ...


Right on David, that is really ingenious, but as Grizzman said, be careful…...I am in awe of the engineering on the B&T….

We want to see YOU in the finished shop…..


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

patron said:


> *scotty, beam me down a skyhook, please*
> 
> .... or even a tractor beam ….
> 
> ...


You must have some of that Egyptian blood from those who built the pyramids. 
Really great work, David. 
Like Bob said, be careful.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *scotty, beam me down a skyhook, please*
> 
> .... or even a tractor beam ….
> 
> ...


hi spanky
thanks

i do get help occasionally
mostly a neighbor driving by
that stops to see what is going on
they seem to be in some pictures
pretending to work
then disappear again

they all say to call if i need help
but mostly when i do they are gone
so i quit asking


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *scotty, beam me down a skyhook, please*
> 
> .... or even a tractor beam ….
> 
> ...


i plan on a party jeff
maybe some more ice cream then

thanks gary
a little at a time

by the time i finnish this
the only pyramid i'll be building
will be with little wood blocks


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

patron said:


> *scotty, beam me down a skyhook, please*
> 
> .... or even a tractor beam ….
> 
> ...


You are getting there.
Keep at it.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

patron said:


> *scotty, beam me down a skyhook, please*
> 
> .... or even a tractor beam ….
> 
> ...


Determination….
Perseverance….
Ingenuity….

Just proves the old adage: When there is a will….

I can't help but to echo the sentiments of others….
Be careful!!!

The process of this build is awe inspiring.
It will be good to see the first project come out of all this!!!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

patron said:


> *scotty, beam me down a skyhook, please*
> 
> .... or even a tractor beam ….
> 
> ...


Looking great David. Your days around boats and rigging are coming in handy it seems.
I always feel like I would rather work alone than have help that isn't as into it as I am.
I know you have this under control. One foot ahead of the other and you'll be done when you're done, and it won't be that long.

Good work and good thought process.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

patron said:


> *scotty, beam me down a skyhook, please*
> 
> .... or even a tractor beam ….
> 
> ...


Your resourcefulness and ingenuity know no bounds my friend.
I have bragged about you to friends at my woodworkers guild and they are fascinated at your accomplishment as well.
Keep up the good work and stay safe.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

patron said:


> *scotty, beam me down a skyhook, please*
> 
> .... or even a tractor beam ….
> 
> ...


I'm with you Dave, I hate to pay anyone when i can figure out a way to do it myself.

A great design and safe.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

patron said:


> *scotty, beam me down a skyhook, please*
> 
> .... or even a tractor beam ….
> 
> ...


That's really coming along nicely. I bet you can't wait until it's finished. 
Years ago I saw a book about safely working alone. It had tips on how to do stuff like raise roof trusses and walls, but it looks like you figured it out on your own.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *scotty, beam me down a skyhook, please*
> 
> .... or even a tractor beam ….
> 
> ...


that i will* scott*
not much else to do here 
thanks
.
ah son (*randy*)
i just turned 69
who you calling old adage LOL
.
i know how you feel* paul*
why i didn't want my neighbor here if something happens he might not do much
but say 'huh' when i shout to move
i learned sailing on a 63' gaff rigged ketch all block and tackle
the lines were 1 1/4" raising both the foot and the gaff peak together takes some attention
i was thinking of you when i used the cleats to raise the trusses line over the cleat and hold
then pull the line and take up that as you keep at it till it is up completely
now with winches it is easy but doesn't teach the basics
.
wow *eric* you honor me thank you
.
thats me *Karson*
'course with all the money going into the build
i can't pay anyone anyway
ramen noodles just don't say thanks enough


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *scotty, beam me down a skyhook, please*
> 
> .... or even a tractor beam ….
> 
> ...


hi* joe*
yes sir
look forwards to that day too
even if all i do
is make a bed
and sleep for a month


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

patron said:


> *scotty, beam me down a skyhook, please*
> 
> .... or even a tractor beam ….
> 
> ...


David, I knew you were resourceful, but this crane is AMAZING (and it works)! You are an inspiration to me. Now I've got some ideas on moving some logs onto my sawmill without a tractor (broken crankshaft and too much $ to fix). Work safe and carry on!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

patron said:


> *scotty, beam me down a skyhook, please*
> 
> .... or even a tractor beam ….
> 
> ...


Dave!

You are Fantastic!!

You prove "If there is a Will, there's a way" time & time again!

... just amazing how you can Just Do It!! ... as if it were no problem at all!

I think you deserve the Name change to "Super Patron" or is it "Patron Super"?

COOL going…

Don't let it go to your head… now…

Take it slow & cool and sure footed as ever…

... because after this, comes all of the ROOFING!
... are you going to setup your hoist, etc. outside & use it for the roofing sheets?

Thank you for the Update!

Take care…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *scotty, beam me down a skyhook, please*
> 
> .... or even a tractor beam ….
> 
> ...


those logs might be a tad heavier than my trusses* andy*

get a good B&T or a chain hoist or an electric winch if you can
and a solid mast well braced
glad this may give you some help

hey *joe*
you know me to just keep going
you won't believe all the ideas and tries that got away
or just didn't work at all

if i have the dough for the sheeting
i will get them to bring it along with a lift
and put it on the roof in stacks
(right over the wall)
if not
back to the drawing board


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

patron said:


> *scotty, beam me down a skyhook, please*
> 
> .... or even a tractor beam ….
> 
> ...


Very impressive Patron, I bet you enjoy the journey more than seeing the end of the tunnel. Always great to see you work very inspiring take care…BC


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *scotty, beam me down a skyhook, please*
> 
> .... or even a tractor beam ….
> 
> ...


thanks* BC*
so long as i'm still breathing
might as well enjoy

kind of like the weather
might rain
might not


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

patron said:


> *scotty, beam me down a skyhook, please*
> 
> .... or even a tractor beam ….
> 
> ...


David you are one cleaver one ,shop is coming along great,its just a matter of time ,ramen noodles you deserve a steak and hot tater for that job there but if your like me that would leave me a trusse short ,looks great my friend


----------



## SirFatty (May 5, 2012)

patron said:


> *scotty, beam me down a skyhook, please*
> 
> .... or even a tractor beam ….
> 
> ...


This is a great project, I really do look forward to updates! As everyone before me said already, be safe!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *scotty, beam me down a skyhook, please*
> 
> .... or even a tractor beam ….
> 
> ...


hi *eddie*
nothing worse than a short truss
when you can only lay it on one wall

i have dreams of a steak
but gumming one just doesn't work well

when the roof is on
i'll go get some choppers
and that steak

take care guy


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *scotty, beam me down a skyhook, please*
> 
> .... or even a tractor beam ….
> 
> ...


thanks *SF*

hope it helps someone someday

in referring to michelangelo earlier
i do admire all those from before
that left us so much beauty

what they all say to me 
isn't how to be them
but that it can be done

we each need to find that in ourselves
and not worry about failure

as they say
'the sky's the limit'

if you can't do that
there is always plan b


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

patron said:


> *scotty, beam me down a skyhook, please*
> 
> .... or even a tractor beam ….
> 
> ...


Wow, David. I don't know anyone who would tackle that building by himself, like you've done. Very impressive. Here's wishing you no high winds until you're finished with it!


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

patron said:


> *scotty, beam me down a skyhook, please*
> 
> .... or even a tractor beam ….
> 
> ...


Hey Buddy, I have no doubt what the shop is going to finish out to be, but I do have the same concerns as *alll of the above*, (sounds like an answer on a test).

Just like on the boat, two solid foot holds and one firm hand grip. Do be extra careful especially where you are.

Project looks great as usual and the finish product will be even better.

Had to take it easy last couple of days, *but I am now back to breathing again*. LOL

As always
Mark


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

patron said:


> *scotty, beam me down a skyhook, please*
> 
> .... or even a tractor beam ….
> 
> ...


Always full of practical idea David.

Watching and learning here. I will keep following with great interest.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

patron said:


> *scotty, beam me down a skyhook, please*
> 
> .... or even a tractor beam ….
> 
> ...


Great thinking and doing on this David. I worked with rigging like that for four years in the Navy on a cargo ship and I can say you did everything right there. I expect you are not new to this sort of thing considering your boat building experience.

The shop looks great and it's easy to see the light at the end of the tunnel now. Keep up the good work and work safe!


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

patron said:


> *scotty, beam me down a skyhook, please*
> 
> .... or even a tractor beam ….
> 
> ...


You've come a long way since the first wall last May David!
This new crane idea looks familiar though…


















My Dad fabricated a 8 :: 1 Davit Crane, planted it right in the middle, when he built his Cottage…









He had to use steel cable through-out (because of the weight of the Granite) and had a chain fall on the end of the boom…

I'll join the Chorus here too my Friend, do be Careful!!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *scotty, beam me down a skyhook, please*
> 
> .... or even a tractor beam ….
> 
> ...


howdy morning
pass the coffee
dark thirty out still
to early to work yet
and at 23* to cold to bother

thanks all for your kind words
and all the encouragment

hope you all have a good weekend
(3 days ?)

lets celebrate life and woodworking today


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

patron said:


> *scotty, beam me down a skyhook, please*
> 
> .... or even a tractor beam ….
> 
> ...


Hi David, WOW….. what you have done here is so amazing, you said that you were working on an
idea, I had no idea that it would be this big….. if anyone can do it…. you can.

I can see that you are excited about getting your shop finished and by the size of it you will be
able to have everything organized.

You go David…. thanks for taking the time to photograph and document this build to share with us

Take care and be good to yourself.


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

patron said:


> *scotty, beam me down a skyhook, please*
> 
> .... or even a tractor beam ….
> 
> ...


You "da man" David. Love your humor and ingenuity.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *scotty, beam me down a skyhook, please*
> 
> .... or even a tractor beam ….
> 
> ...


well well

all the usual suspects
and a few placebos thrown in for effect

i sure do appreciate your comments

ra ra
go team go


----------



## Bricofleur (Aug 28, 2009)

patron said:


> *scotty, beam me down a skyhook, please*
> 
> .... or even a tractor beam ….
> 
> ...


What a journey ! Thanks for sharing all the details. You're a great source of knowledge, David.

Best,

Serge

http://atelierdubricoleur.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

patron said:


> *scotty, beam me down a skyhook, please*
> 
> .... or even a tractor beam ….
> 
> ...


David, you are an ingenious man and are bound to get things done no matter what the obstacle. It's looking great. Just be careful and don't get hurt.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

patron said:


> *scotty, beam me down a skyhook, please*
> 
> .... or even a tractor beam ….
> 
> ...


David, I'm not smart enough to do the mast, snatch blocks, etc. But I did get a huge cypress log onto the slab and onto the mill by myself today using my cant hooks plank ramps, and a long digging bar. Course I was almost too tired to saw it after getting it up there!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *scotty, beam me down a skyhook, please*
> 
> .... or even a tractor beam ….
> 
> ...


so you are saying

one horse power

how about a fixed electric winch
to drag them to the saw


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *scotty, beam me down a skyhook, please*
> 
> .... or even a tractor beam ….
> 
> ...


try baileys for something *andy*

or pack some more oats for lunch tomorrow

http://www.baileysonline.com/Forestry-Woodcutting/Chains-Cables-Grapplers/


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

patron said:


> *scotty, beam me down a skyhook, please*
> 
> .... or even a tractor beam ….
> 
> ...


You have the right title. Sky hook sure could have been handy ;-)


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

patron said:


> *scotty, beam me down a skyhook, please*
> 
> .... or even a tractor beam ….
> 
> ...


I can't spend any more on this hobby and it's rare to get logs as big as the cypress I cut today so I think I'll just try to make friends with a big stout young guy that needs to work for lumber!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

patron said:


> *scotty, beam me down a skyhook, please*
> 
> .... or even a tractor beam ….
> 
> ...


I was helping a friend move his machine/spring shop. One of the kids helping picked up an anvil that must have been over 100# and set it over the top of the tailgate on a pickup truck! I told him to holler next time and i'd let the tailgate down for him ;-)) He might be the type you need Andy .


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

patron said:


> *scotty, beam me down a skyhook, please*
> 
> .... or even a tractor beam ….
> 
> ...


Yep, I need to find a strong back/weak mind type.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *scotty, beam me down a skyhook, please*
> 
> .... or even a tractor beam ….
> 
> ...


surely a horse vet
can find a plow horse andy

or are all your clients 'equestrians'


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

patron said:


> *scotty, beam me down a skyhook, please*
> 
> .... or even a tractor beam ….
> 
> ...


No plow horses left.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

patron said:


> *scotty, beam me down a skyhook, please*
> 
> .... or even a tractor beam ….
> 
> ...


you are still crazy! and amazing! amazing…amazing…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *scotty, beam me down a skyhook, please*
> 
> .... or even a tractor beam ….
> 
> ...


wether reaching or running
trim the best you can
and enjoy the sail


----------



## CJIII (Jan 3, 2014)

patron said:


> *scotty, beam me down a skyhook, please*
> 
> .... or even a tractor beam ….
> 
> ...


looks good!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

patron said:


> *scotty, beam me down a skyhook, please*
> 
> .... or even a tractor beam ….
> 
> ...


Wonderful David!
You are a master builder, I think of the old days, of books like Pillars of the earth and have to say you are brilliant!
Clever thinking, wonderful execution.
So lovely to follow you on your journey with the shop.
Best thoughts my dear David.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

patron said:


> *scotty, beam me down a skyhook, please*
> 
> .... or even a tractor beam ….
> 
> ...


That's a fine looking shop taking shape there.
Putting something like that together by yourself has got to give you a little bit of a Noah complex. No?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

*no joke, you can truss me on this*

since my last blog
i spent some time up in colorado again 
working with my bud daniel on his sauna room

the weather here has been on and off like for many this winter
so not as fast as i would have liked it
but this monday i made the last of 19 trusses
and took the 'drawing board/truss jig' down
then as it was cold and windy i took a nap instead

at dawn today i went out bundled
and raised more trusses









i had to stack both ends as there just wasn't enough room for that
this shows how one end is under the first stack
so the other end will rise up and over the other end 


















then ladders and getting them all out of the way
up and down endlessly to secure them 
then back to the next (don't forget to put a guy rope on the end
as it sure helps steering them around up there)

finally got the last up and moved it as close to the 'crane' as i could
but as they are almost top heavy (like to tilt)
i came up with a clamped 2×4 that hung down
creating a longer lever arm there
but it wasn't quite enough weight
so i clamped my pry bar and a hand sledge to it too
(maybe use a longer 2×6 for that next or a bucket of sand too
so it gets easier to move them)


















then had to stop and take the whole crane/lift down
as it was in the way for the middle truss
finally got it down and the retaining strap too back to a ground steak
that was holding the wall from bowing in the high winds
so as we speak this is the center truss in place









now that truss keeps both walls evenly spaced
while i take a break and have more coffee and some food

will walk the rest into their places
(like a few feet at a time off the ladder back and forth)
and put the facia on
so i can panel all along the roof edges
and get all the trusses secured straight
and use metal hurricane clips to hold everything right
hope to get a truck with a forklift
to place the panels on the edge there
so i don't have to do the ladder lift for them

here is as it stands now


















enjoy spring 
and stay safe


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

patron said:


> *no joke, you can truss me on this*
> 
> since my last blog
> i spent some time up in colorado again
> ...


You are making *WONDERFUL progress*!

I can see it now…

*One super COOL Shop*!

You are one very clever builder!

Thank you for taking the trouble to take & post pictures! (That's a job in itself!)


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *no joke, you can truss me on this*
> 
> since my last blog
> i spent some time up in colorado again
> ...


hi joe

thanks for the kind words
mostly i just keep things open
and go from mistake to mistake
and try different things
and on the rare occasion

*something actually works !*


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

patron said:


> *no joke, you can truss me on this*
> 
> since my last blog
> i spent some time up in colorado again
> ...


Amazing, simply amazing that you can do that by yourself.
You are a clever and resourceful guy David.

Those pictures are awesome,
Steve


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *no joke, you can truss me on this*
> 
> since my last blog
> i spent some time up in colorado again
> ...


thanks steve

just in time too
the wind is back
so will maybe move the rest tomorrow
at dawn again


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

patron said:


> *no joke, you can truss me on this*
> 
> since my last blog
> i spent some time up in colorado again
> ...


What Joe and Steve said! Truly David, do you have a red "S" on your chest? What you do, is not possible for the normal being.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

patron said:


> *no joke, you can truss me on this*
> 
> since my last blog
> i spent some time up in colorado again
> ...


*Ever Forward, Up, Up, and Away!*
That's Great Progress and quite an Accomplishment David
Wasn't it just last year that you had no idea
how that would get done?
Here it is, a New Year (and barely Spring!),
and the trusses are all but in place!
Well Done and Good for You!!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *no joke, you can truss me on this*
> 
> since my last blog
> i spent some time up in colorado again
> ...


hi lenny

hope spring is coming to the great 'down east' for you all

this is the result of a misspent youth i guess
i could have done all this
when i was young


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

patron said:


> *no joke, you can truss me on this*
> 
> since my last blog
> i spent some time up in colorado again
> ...


lots of hard work, especially for one man (I won't say anything about him being old, lol)
great job David, maybe you will be able to work in a nice warm shop next winter.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *no joke, you can truss me on this*
> 
> since my last blog
> i spent some time up in colorado again
> ...


and you were here for the first wall michael
thanks again

ever onwards
will relax once the roof is on
and the building sealed in
so all the bracing can come off


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *no joke, you can truss me on this*
> 
> since my last blog
> i spent some time up in colorado again
> ...


thats the plan smitty
lots still to do yet
electrical
insulation
paneling
french cleat system

i will need to add another floor too
as this one is like shag carpet
from the rain and snow for 3 years exposed
wont hold all the heavy tools as it is now


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

patron said:


> *no joke, you can truss me on this*
> 
> since my last blog
> i spent some time up in colorado again
> ...


Looking great David. Stay warm, Before long it will be stay cool.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *no joke, you can truss me on this*
> 
> since my last blog
> i spent some time up in colorado again
> ...


you too karson

any of that snow melted there yet
you guys sure got pounded this winter
60* here right now
but the wind is ragging


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

patron said:


> *no joke, you can truss me on this*
> 
> since my last blog
> i spent some time up in colorado again
> ...


Nice!!
Love it when the trusses go up, you can feel it closing in.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *no joke, you can truss me on this*
> 
> since my last blog
> i spent some time up in colorado again
> ...


you got that right doug

i had to go and brace that single truss
and the wall too (gusting winds)
then brace the flexing braces too
can't have things wobbling around up there


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

patron said:


> *no joke, you can truss me on this*
> 
> since my last blog
> i spent some time up in colorado again
> ...


Great work David! I have to admit that I'm really impressed that you are getting those trusses on, especially since you are working alone. Just be careful if that wind kicks up too much. We are all rooting for you!


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

patron said:


> *no joke, you can truss me on this*
> 
> since my last blog
> i spent some time up in colorado again
> ...


Wow David…..that is amazing…....I heard that Eddie is coming to help! Where is he?

Beautiful view as well…....where's the snow?

Keep on truckin'.....


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

patron said:


> *no joke, you can truss me on this*
> 
> since my last blog
> i spent some time up in colorado again
> ...


You are an ingenious, determined and motivated man….
That and a very inspiring one!!!

Always amazed at your ability to progress!!!

May the sun shine upon you….
The winds be light and fair….


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

patron said:


> *no joke, you can truss me on this*
> 
> since my last blog
> i spent some time up in colorado again
> ...


Most folks that might just "happenstance" upon your shop build MIGHT think you have a whole crew working there. They'd be shocked to find that you are doing this build (basically) ALONE!

Lookin' great so far!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

patron said:


> *no joke, you can truss me on this*
> 
> since my last blog
> i spent some time up in colorado again
> ...


Lookin" good David. Be careful in that wind!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *no joke, you can truss me on this*
> 
> since my last blog
> i spent some time up in colorado again
> ...


thanks all

well like they say
'when the going gets windy
patron goes and takes a nap'

just looked 
everything just fine there
waiting for me to continue

got up at 4 this morning
maybe try and time it better tomorrow
can't see till around 6
wind didn't kick till about 10


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

patron said:


> *no joke, you can truss me on this*
> 
> since my last blog
> i spent some time up in colorado again
> ...


David, I've done a lot of tough jobs by myself but NOTHING like this one! You are an amazing and talented guy. I'm still tryin to figure out the 'crane'. LOL

Work safe my friend.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *no joke, you can truss me on this*
> 
> since my last blog
> i spent some time up in colorado again
> ...


it's on the floor in pieces andy
come and get it
before i use the wood for something else
(like facias and 'look outs' for the other end wall)


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

patron said:


> *no joke, you can truss me on this*
> 
> since my last blog
> i spent some time up in colorado again
> ...


David, I'm not smart enough to figure out how to use it! But I did do a fairly complicated inguineal cryptorchid castration today (just so you know I'm not a total incompetent!)


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

patron said:


> *no joke, you can truss me on this*
> 
> since my last blog
> i spent some time up in colorado again
> ...


Nice looking job David. Great effort by yourself.
P.S I hear the happy weed is now legal in Colorado. 
Does that mean they will be rolling in the streets when I visit Denver next month?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *no joke, you can truss me on this*
> 
> since my last blog
> i spent some time up in colorado again
> ...


that sounds like

'i'm glad i wasn't there' andy

i got enough problems getting to the john as it is
putting the seat down is not in my bag of tricks
(unless there is a woman here)

i know that guys that wear their boots to bed
are smart in ways we can't comprehend


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

patron said:


> *no joke, you can truss me on this*
> 
> since my last blog
> i spent some time up in colorado again
> ...


David the shop is looking great , heading out your way soon ,i was waiting for you get thur with those trusses  at first i thought i read you were in Colorado with some buds in a sauna room , then saw Danial .see you soon my friend going to be a big change once you get it done all kinds of room ,maybe we can get the roof on while im there .thats a beautif pic you took from the top ,it would look good hanging in a frame on the wall when its done


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *no joke, you can truss me on this*
> 
> since my last blog
> i spent some time up in colorado again
> ...


what i hear grumpy
that just might change your name
you could be 'goofy' or 'silly'

i wanted to get the scary stuff out of the way eddie
that lift and the wind was not for general consumption
i knew where and how to move if anything happened
but didn't like the idea of someone else during those times
just in case

nailing the panels down will be much safer
and we can go and see the sights too


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

patron said:


> *no joke, you can truss me on this*
> 
> since my last blog
> i spent some time up in colorado again
> ...


I admire you David.
You doing an entire crew work all by yourself!

It looks dangerous too.

You are an inspiration for sure.


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

patron said:


> *no joke, you can truss me on this*
> 
> since my last blog
> i spent some time up in colorado again
> ...


Fantastic Update!
Glad to see your doing well and your shop is coming along.
Hope you get roof top delivery for your sheeting.
Thanks for posting!


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

patron said:


> *no joke, you can truss me on this*
> 
> since my last blog
> i spent some time up in colorado again
> ...


Lookin good David. Be careful.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

patron said:


> *no joke, you can truss me on this*
> 
> since my last blog
> i spent some time up in colorado again
> ...


Thanks so much for taking us on your ride David, I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

patron said:


> *no joke, you can truss me on this*
> 
> since my last blog
> i spent some time up in colorado again
> ...


Don't touch the stuff David and don't intend to start. Don't need to be any sillier than I already am. LOL
Keep us posted with the progress on the shed.


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

patron said:


> *no joke, you can truss me on this*
> 
> since my last blog
> i spent some time up in colorado again
> ...


David - the shop looks to be coming along well. I think all of us who have built their own shops can sympathiose with the obstructions and frustrations you face. The thought of facing a hurricane must be a wooryting factor. We get high winds here in the UK from time to time but no hurricanes….thank goodness!

I note the shallow slope of youir roof, I assume to don't get much rain or snow where you are? does the gentlr slope not add increased load to the roof structure? I guess thats why you need so many trusses.

Good luck and hope it all goes well

David


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

patron said:


> *no joke, you can truss me on this*
> 
> since my last blog
> i spent some time up in colorado again
> ...


I simply love the crane.
Some beautiful shots.
You seem to have a endless patience my friend and I truly admire that.
Best thoughts dear David,
Mads


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *no joke, you can truss me on this*
> 
> since my last blog
> i spent some time up in colorado again
> ...


thanks mads

sometimes i feel
that i am the patient
and a mental one at that


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

patron said:


> *no joke, you can truss me on this*
> 
> since my last blog
> i spent some time up in colorado again
> ...


Laugh, I know the feeling and I think at the end of the day we are right and lucky.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

*SPECIAL BLESSING *

since the last 'shop along' blog
we were here









my neighbor Te helped with the first half
of the truss placement
then my LJ buddy eddie came for a visit
this is my eddie blog
and we got the trusses all moved to their respective 'notches'
on a 'catwalk' i had on either side
long enough to pick them from their stack at the end walls 
and move them both ends over into their places









eddie and my neighbor Te had taken down the tin roof 
i had over the 'spray booth'
and after he left i finished the other end wall paneling
and the lookouts there too


















while eddie was still here he went up on a ladder one by one
and put 'nailers' at the top of the side paneling
to be able to nail the roof down there too
so it wouldn't warp or flap around
and it effectively sealed off the space over the top plate
and the bottom of the roof paneling (usually added later and called 'bird blocks')
a job i don't like from a ladder outside
we then went and got all the 3/4" OSB T&G (what a slow ride that was)
and stacked it where i could get it on the roof at the lowest point
anyway after eddie left
i went on the ladder again and put these 'holders' on the truss ends
i had done one side while he was here just didn't take pics of it then
to drop the precut and screw ready facias into
so i could reach out and screw them into the truss overhang ends



















so here is 3 sides with facias
the back end still has temporary panels on it
that are in the way
once the real panels are nailed down good
i will do the facia on that end too

the original paneling i had up there to stabilize the rest of the trusses
is just 7/16" OSB and comes down for other things later
as at 2' centers even with clips it is just to 'spongy' for my taste
even though it is code that way









this is where the blessing comes in
i got a pm from a buddy here on LJ's
stating he had a 12v electric winch 
he didn't need anymore and would i like it for maybe lifting the roof panels
well actually yes and thank you very much

so one fine day UPS showed up with this winch









and this morning i made a ramp from the pile of 3/4" OSB T&G (48 of 'em)
to the top of the house roof
the object being to not mess the T&G edges up
(they are a real pain when they are crushed)









and a skid on top of the roof to slide the panels on (can stack 6 at a time up there)









everything was 2×4's for other things screwed together
with the winch and a battery charger there
the winch has a hand control for up and down
so alone i can work it
of course i have to get off the roof and go down 
and attach my home made ice block handle
(this is just what they looked like when we were young)









mine is some angle stuff from the lowes with a bolt thru it
that i hacksawed a point into both ends









the more you pull the tighter it gets



























it takes 5 1/2 panels to do one row so i raised 6 at first
(one at a time of course)









i was so excited i just had to keep going
so flipped one up on the trusses
and with hash marks every 2' to get the trusses straight
and clamps where needed to pull them to their marks
and the edge of the facia went ahead and nailed them down

after 4 panels i went below and put hurricane metal clips from the truss
to the top plates and used a 'spring board' to push the wall and facias
to straight and true
(so the roof doesn't just fly off in a gust
the wind here had pushed the walls out of true something fierce)


















i have short ticky-tack boards screwed on to the trusses 
to keep them from flopping around in the wind
they come off and the hash marks on the panels straighten them as i go up
and give me a center line for the complete nailing later

so as it stands right now
here is where we are


















my good friend daniel from colorado
the one i work with on his houses up there
is coming down sunday and monday
to help me with the roof
and a lady friend is coming tomorrow saturday for a few days visit
she was a good dancer in the day
maybe she can climb the ladder
and push the winch button for us
after tha panels are in place i will cover it with plastic underlayment and 1" plasticap nails
it is good for 6 months to keep the rain out
by then i hope to figure how to get some metal bought
and on the roof before the sun beats the underlayment up

i can't say how grateful i am for the great comments and especially 
for my friends that have been here to help out

and a special blessing to my bud for the winch
and to God for helping and keeping us safe

hope you enjoy and maybe even might use some of these things someday
in your own needs


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

patron said:


> *SPECIAL BLESSING *
> 
> since the last 'shop along' blog
> we were here
> ...


What a great idea and physical labor saver also


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

patron said:


> *SPECIAL BLESSING *
> 
> since the last 'shop along' blog
> we were here
> ...


Looks great, David. Hope your friend and you can get the roof (minus the metal) finished while he is there. It's been a while coming but it sure is moving along nicely.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

patron said:


> *SPECIAL BLESSING *
> 
> since the last 'shop along' blog
> we were here
> ...


Sounds like you are having a roaring party….
You're "raising the roof"!!!

Great to see the roof underlayment going up.
It will be good to have the structure all tied together….
Straight & true!!!

Carry on and continue to play safe!!!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *SPECIAL BLESSING *
> 
> since the last 'shop along' blog
> we were here
> ...


thanks *norm*
i did think about how to lift the panels
like straight up then swing them over
but the winch and slide sure works great
and i don't have to worry about them dropping
if something happens
.
thats my hope too *gary*
that the roof will be over for now
it has been a real challenge to get this far
time for other things for a bit


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *SPECIAL BLESSING *
> 
> since the last 'shop along' blog
> we were here
> ...


hey there* son*

you got that right
the roof is the key
to keeping the 'box' solid
i will be able to take the bracing down then


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

patron said:


> *SPECIAL BLESSING *
> 
> since the last 'shop along' blog
> we were here
> ...


Looking good Patron, Excellent result in the making.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

patron said:


> *SPECIAL BLESSING *
> 
> since the last 'shop along' blog
> we were here
> ...


David, The winch looks like a lifesaver to me! And I thought I was the only one that operated 12v tools with a battery charger!

The shop made 'grapple tongs' are inspired. Now if I could just make some big enough to grab BIG logs…..

Your shop seems to be coming along "with a little help from your friends". I'm thinkin seriously about running away from home and if I do, I'll be there to help.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *SPECIAL BLESSING *
> 
> since the last 'shop along' blog
> we were here
> ...


thanks *grumpy*
just have to keep all the options open
being stuck in 'one way'
can create more problems
than it resolves sometimes


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

patron said:


> *SPECIAL BLESSING *
> 
> since the last 'shop along' blog
> we were here
> ...


Gittin' re done David. Really shaping up well. What a lot of work but you seem to be up to it and pretty damn good at it as well. 
Best thoughts for a successful conclusion and an opportunity to work in this fine shop instead of just on it.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *SPECIAL BLESSING *
> 
> since the last 'shop along' blog
> we were here
> ...


hi* andy*
sounds good come on by anytime
the winch sure does the job
nice to push a button for a change
and taking the battery out of the car
was not an option

can;t you just get a 'chocker cable'
i used to hook them on felled trees
then the bulldozers would drag them away
quick and easy


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *SPECIAL BLESSING *
> 
> since the last 'shop along' blog
> we were here
> ...


thanks *paul*
it's friends like you and others here
that inspire
so long as we keep going
things keep working out
(i do sit from time to time)
but old m.a.s.h. shows
is about all i can take 
probably croak if i stopped to long


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

patron said:


> *SPECIAL BLESSING *
> 
> since the last 'shop along' blog
> we were here
> ...


Some great ways you're doing that stuff by yourself. I'll have to remember your little jigs to put those sub fascia boards on. That would be helpful even when you're not by yourself.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

patron said:


> *SPECIAL BLESSING *
> 
> since the last 'shop along' blog
> we were here
> ...


well my oh my, miracles do happen in new mexico, im so happy for you david, getting the roof mostly done will be a big load off…maybe you can do an upgrade from ramen to some rib eye's…lol…i sure wish i could have come and helped, but you and your friends have made it happen, and im so proud of all of you, i can see you in there soon, making those david mitchell masterpieces…yep i sure can…oh happy day!!!!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

patron said:


> *SPECIAL BLESSING *
> 
> since the last 'shop along' blog
> we were here
> ...


I'm using a choker chain now and it works fine but sometimes it's hard to get a big heavy log pried up to get the choker under it.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

patron said:


> *SPECIAL BLESSING *
> 
> since the last 'shop along' blog
> we were here
> ...


My wife and I were talking…Your shop looks bigger than the house (wow). Also I noticed not to many windows, will you have skylights??? Amazing work.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

patron said:


> *SPECIAL BLESSING *
> 
> since the last 'shop along' blog
> we were here
> ...


Lookin' Good Maestro!
What Mr. Kollman said… can you even see the house anymore,
coming up the Driveway?


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

patron said:


> *SPECIAL BLESSING *
> 
> since the last 'shop along' blog
> we were here
> ...


That's coming along fantastically David.
It will be a very roomy size indeed.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

patron said:


> *SPECIAL BLESSING *
> 
> since the last 'shop along' blog
> we were here
> ...


David that winch was a blessing indeed ,its starting to come together ,looking great ,see you aint wasted no time getting her done , want be long and the tools will be in there , if you get to a stopping point by the 16 of may hope you can take a break and come and relax and eat some crawdads ,and gumbo ,and brisket and know you dont drink anymore but ice cold tea congrads on the roof going up and also congrats on you birthday coming up. get the chip you earned it my friend , and thank you for the visit , ill pm you the address everyone is looking forward to meeting you ,guess your a legend  stay safe in that wind but after working with you know your are very careful and sure footed and know you know where the help and safe keeping comes from ,look forward to seeing you again


----------



## vigneron (Jan 19, 2012)

patron said:


> *SPECIAL BLESSING *
> 
> since the last 'shop along' blog
> we were here
> ...


Your work is amazing David. I am happy for you.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

patron said:


> *SPECIAL BLESSING *
> 
> since the last 'shop along' blog
> we were here
> ...


Looking good. Great view hope you can finish up soon.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

patron said:


> *SPECIAL BLESSING *
> 
> since the last 'shop along' blog
> we were here
> ...


Good for you David.
We just can't stop and sit forever or forever will end.
Proud of you Bud.

Steve


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *SPECIAL BLESSING *
> 
> since the last 'shop along' blog
> we were here
> ...


wow guys
i get some sleep
and wake to you all touring around here

thanks for the kind words and responses

got to clean the house some
got guests coming
housekeepers vacation time now
(actually it's been vacation for her for 14 years now
she went to get a loaf of bread one day
and i never saw her again)


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

patron said:


> *SPECIAL BLESSING *
> 
> since the last 'shop along' blog
> we were here
> ...


David, some amazing ingenuity working there again. Nice to have great friends. The shop is really shapin' up…...


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

patron said:


> *SPECIAL BLESSING *
> 
> since the last 'shop along' blog
> we were here
> ...


things look like they are coming along great for you David with lots of help from friends.


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

patron said:


> *SPECIAL BLESSING *
> 
> since the last 'shop along' blog
> we were here
> ...


Looking good David!


----------



## Bricofleur (Aug 28, 2009)

patron said:


> *SPECIAL BLESSING *
> 
> since the last 'shop along' blog
> we were here
> ...


Hey David. You always come with a stunning solution for each problem you encounter. Thanks for sharing them all.

Best,

Serge

http://atelierdubricoleur.wordpress.com


----------



## jinkyjock (Feb 2, 2014)

patron said:


> *SPECIAL BLESSING *
> 
> since the last 'shop along' blog
> we were here
> ...


I have just checked out Shipwright's extraction system…...and now *THIS*.
In the short time I have been an LJ, I have been at times astonished and delighted in equal measure at the breadth of knowledge and ingenuity available on this site.
Keep up the good work guys.
Old dogs can learn new tricks.
P.S. with so many trusses the interior resembles a cathedral.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

patron said:


> *SPECIAL BLESSING *
> 
> since the last 'shop along' blog
> we were here
> ...


Wow, looks really good David. Nicely done too. It's going to be a great shop when finished!


----------



## Doe (Aug 26, 2010)

patron said:


> *SPECIAL BLESSING *
> 
> since the last 'shop along' blog
> we were here
> ...


Amazing progress David!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

patron said:


> *SPECIAL BLESSING *
> 
> since the last 'shop along' blog
> we were here
> ...


Hi David!

It scares me to think of the way you put up those Facia boards!
On the roof… hanging over the edges?!

You are making FANTASTIC progress!!

Take care… don't over-do it.


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

patron said:


> *SPECIAL BLESSING *
> 
> since the last 'shop along' blog
> we were here
> ...


Hey Buddy, 
long time no talk. It looks like your coming along just fine, and many thanks to your helpers. The shop really looks great. If I had an extra $800 for gas money I take a run to New Mexico to help you out. I would first have to have a good lawyer get me out of a divorce proceedings, and I don't think walking around on the trusses with a cane would be a very OSHA approved method. But I would try to get there, Florida to New Mexico now that's a trip.

All kidding aside David, your doing great and wishi you all the best. Seriously, as you know you know have the heat coming and that's sometimes the worst one if you don't watch what you are doing. But I am not telling you anything you don't already know.

Stay in touch
as always, your friend and buddy
Mark


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

patron said:


> *SPECIAL BLESSING *
> 
> since the last 'shop along' blog
> we were here
> ...


love the winch/pully system! very cool…


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

patron said:


> *SPECIAL BLESSING *
> 
> since the last 'shop along' blog
> we were here
> ...


Almost made in the shade!
A little bit of tin, a few feet of gutters, downs ran to the collector barrel.
You will be able to sell bottled water in the desert.

Keep safe.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

patron said:


> *SPECIAL BLESSING *
> 
> since the last 'shop along' blog
> we were here
> ...


Wauu David,
It is amazing to follow your build and really a inspiration.
You tell so fine the story and I think I am not alone to sit here and be screaming 'what next', this because it is so interesting.
It really shows that we can do what ever we set up to do, I still have a dream to build me a house one day, had lost that dream, but watching you makes the fire burn again here.
Best thoughts from my heart,
Mads


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

*goodness gracious*

last we were here with the shop build
i had raised and nailed 4 sheets to the roof









my friend daniel was coming down to help the following sunday/monday
i got a call from another bud to go sheetrock their outhouse
and show him how to tape it
since work involving wood and mud is a thrill
i went and did that and came home with some cash to proceed here

another old friend lucy also came by from california
and proceeded to clean the living room and help get me ready for the breakfast table finish
and run the winch for the panel raising

well the weather was really bad
so i called daniel and asked him to wait till the next weekend

he showed up sunday anyway at noon while the wind was howling outside
and we raised and nailed 46 sheets of 3/4"osb t&g
(that was the storm that created 100 tornadoes recently)
we got the sheets up and nailed with just a 1' gap at the peak both sides
which we finished off the next morning









my neighbor (buddy's mom) called a few days later to congratulate me
she had spent the day in her house expecting her roof to blow off

the following weekend my neighbor TE came to help roll out 
and nail down the underlayment plastic to actually seal the roof









till i get some metal sheets for that
the underlayment is good for 6 months before the uv rays break it down
so got some time to work towards that

during the week i did go and do another work
for another friend and came home and went to the box store
and got a door and a window









with a roll of 6mil plastic i sealed 1 other window and a door









and one downwind has a 'curtain' on it so i can get cross draft inside








as it could be a while before insulation comes along

the wind has been as bad as ever
and the plastic was driving me nuts flapping around
so some 'spring boards' to keep them taught were in order









yesterday the big door got paneled to each side
but this morning the wind was back
so i decided to panel it fully
and the other front window too
thats where the wind comes from
and working with the plastic in the wind on a high ladder
was just not cool
so solid it is there now









when the floor was flooding from the rain and snow
i don't know why it took me a few years to just drill some holes in it
to drain the water
those and air leaks around the shop
(door window and trusses)
so i went around stuffing blanket insulation into any light leak places i could find
and cut the draft down considerably there

here is the shop today inside
and even though there is panels on the windows
i am getting good light














































as i still have electric insulation paneling metal roof to do
it will be a while before i can move in completely there
first another floor needs to be added over the 'spongy' one
before it can hold the main tools
but i figure that it will be a good place to store the stuff 
that has been clogging my existing shop
so i can work in it relatively easy again

i am enjoying the journey here
it keeps me young and healthy
and gives me something to do
besides wasting away in a chair
watching dumb things on TV

since things are at least temporarily 'closed in'
i am going to go visit my good bud eddie
and eat some crawdads
and meet my LJ buds that can make that trip

thank you all for all the encouragement thru-out this build
it means allot to me

have a safe one
and a happy mothers day


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

patron said:


> *goodness gracious*
> 
> last we were here with the shop build
> i had raised and nailed 4 sheets to the roof
> ...


Wonderful work, David!

It's nice to see you making REAL progress on your shop!

That's going to be a Dream shop!

It's good that winter is over…

Thank you for the update…


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

patron said:


> *goodness gracious*
> 
> last we were here with the shop build
> i had raised and nailed 4 sheets to the roof
> ...


I'd come out and take the Nickel tour
but I feel like I just did!
Great Pics and Blog David 
and Fantastic that you got a roof over your shop…
Outrageous, that you did it in high winds!
I'm surprised one of you didn't sail off to Old Mexico!!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

patron said:


> *goodness gracious*
> 
> last we were here with the shop build
> i had raised and nailed 4 sheets to the roof
> ...


Yahoo. Congrats.

Raise a cold lemonade for me,
Steve


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

patron said:


> *goodness gracious*
> 
> last we were here with the shop build
> i had raised and nailed 4 sheets to the roof
> ...


It won't be long now.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *goodness gracious*
> 
> last we were here with the shop build
> i had raised and nailed 4 sheets to the roof
> ...


thanks *joe*
a dream it has been and is still
not to sure about winter yet
it an spring seem to be discussing it still
altho the primrose are blooming here
(first flowers as they are called in spanish)








.
howdy *michael*
you certainly did the tour
just a year ago you were here nailing and raising the first wall
hope spring has sprung for you there finally


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *goodness gracious*
> 
> last we were here with the shop build
> i had raised and nailed 4 sheets to the roof
> ...


hi *steve*
i'll have a cold prune juice with you
thanks for stopping in
.
and you too *scott*
won't be long is right
about to take a nap here

all you guys back east
this wind may be coming at you again
be cool !


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

patron said:


> *goodness gracious*
> 
> last we were here with the shop build
> i had raised and nailed 4 sheets to the roof
> ...


That is GREAT news! That OSB in the wind was an adventure that I'm glad is over. But you "got er done" and survived so all is good.

It really is a wonderful looking shop.

Travel safe to eddie's.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

patron said:


> *goodness gracious*
> 
> last we were here with the shop build
> i had raised and nailed 4 sheets to the roof
> ...


That is a lot of work complete in such weather, great movement forward


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

patron said:


> *goodness gracious*
> 
> last we were here with the shop build
> i had raised and nailed 4 sheets to the roof
> ...


im so happy for you david, and what a wonderful bunch of friends who have come and helped with this great project, i hope to see pictures soon of you inside, doing your beautiful work, you wont be able to adjust to the regained space in the house…this is wonderful…grizz


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

patron said:


> *goodness gracious*
> 
> last we were here with the shop build
> i had raised and nailed 4 sheets to the roof
> ...


David-Amen to the comment about keeping busy and away from tv…I must confess that box sucks me in too much…

What an amazing story…your hard work is coming to fruition…congrats! !!!


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

patron said:


> *goodness gracious*
> 
> last we were here with the shop build
> i had raised and nailed 4 sheets to the roof
> ...


Really coming along there beautifully brother.
You will be done in no time !
Stay safe.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

patron said:


> *goodness gracious*
> 
> last we were here with the shop build
> i had raised and nailed 4 sheets to the roof
> ...


You *SURE *you're building a shop??? That thing looks big enough to be a *HOTEL *!

Lookin' good!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

patron said:


> *goodness gracious*
> 
> last we were here with the shop build
> i had raised and nailed 4 sheets to the roof
> ...


Looking good David. Wish I could pop in and have a look as we will be travelling near you but unfortunately on an organised tour.


----------



## changeoffocus (Dec 21, 2013)

patron said:


> *goodness gracious*
> 
> last we were here with the shop build
> i had raised and nailed 4 sheets to the roof
> ...


David,
I am so glad you are getting your arms around your project.
It will be nice that you have some breathing room. 
You are definitely living up to my image of superman. 
Work safe,
Bob


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

patron said:


> *goodness gracious*
> 
> last we were here with the shop build
> i had raised and nailed 4 sheets to the roof
> ...


Have fun at the boil. Wish I could be there.

Shop is looking great. Always good to see progress.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

patron said:


> *goodness gracious*
> 
> last we were here with the shop build
> i had raised and nailed 4 sheets to the roof
> ...


David…....so nice to have a roof! And so glad you survived the winds. I also wish we had a sheet-rocked outhouse back in the day, that would be a great improvement.

The shop is really shapin' up, won't be long now…..

Boil or Bust!


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

patron said:


> *goodness gracious*
> 
> last we were here with the shop build
> i had raised and nailed 4 sheets to the roof
> ...


There is nothing like being "dried in", looking Good David.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

patron said:


> *goodness gracious*
> 
> last we were here with the shop build
> i had raised and nailed 4 sheets to the roof
> ...


Got primroses here as well, first things to bloom in our garden. In the 70's today, so it is really a nice May for Anchorage. The interior of Alaska heats up pretty well in the spring and summer, but we are moderated by the ocean.

Great progress on the shop….......

Have a good summer….....


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

patron said:


> *goodness gracious*
> 
> last we were here with the shop build
> i had raised and nailed 4 sheets to the roof
> ...


You sure are going to have one spacious shop. The hard part is over, looking forward to future pics. Nice job.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

patron said:


> *goodness gracious*
> 
> last we were here with the shop build
> i had raised and nailed 4 sheets to the roof
> ...


David all that work is paying off ,shop looks awesome know you will be in it building soon, roof came out great , time to take a break come on down and eat some ,gumbo and crawfish and just rest a while got some good friends coming you know most of them ,it will be fun ,oh yea i forgot about the new roof im puting up while everybodys here  as it says there is a time and season for everything it s just a good season to kick back and enjoy friends and some good eats , be safe on the trip and praying for traveling grace my friend see you soon


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *goodness gracious*
> 
> last we were here with the shop build
> i had raised and nailed 4 sheets to the roof
> ...


wow guys
i take a nap
while you all were here
poking around the shop

guess we will have to party first

thanks for all the kind comments
just went out there

it is still standing !

bbq coming next
you are all invited


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

patron said:


> *goodness gracious*
> 
> last we were here with the shop build
> i had raised and nailed 4 sheets to the roof
> ...


Lookin' good David! At least it is shady and dry in there ;-)


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

patron said:


> *goodness gracious*
> 
> last we were here with the shop build
> i had raised and nailed 4 sheets to the roof
> ...


Good stuff.. 46 sheets of 3/4' t&g..Ouch..You still got it..Good job.. Is 3/4" common in New mexico , for the snow load ?


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

patron said:


> *goodness gracious*
> 
> last we were here with the shop build
> i had raised and nailed 4 sheets to the roof
> ...


David, I've had cable TV for several months now, as part of my internet package, but I still don't have a TV to plug it into. Needless to say, I couldn't agree more about it's being a waste of time.

I do believe this is the first I've seen of your new shop. It looks great even in it's unfinished state. I can hardly wait to see it completed.

Knowing that you're be at the crawfish boil makes me wish even more that I could be there. I sure would like to meet the gang in person. I guess I'll just have to look forward to photos and hopefully a few videos. Have fun at the feast!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

patron said:


> *goodness gracious*
> 
> last we were here with the shop build
> i had raised and nailed 4 sheets to the roof
> ...


It's getting there David. That look like an impressive electrical panel by the shop.
What you got in there?


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

patron said:


> *goodness gracious*
> 
> last we were here with the shop build
> i had raised and nailed 4 sheets to the roof
> ...


Progress Looks great!
Quite a journey to get where you are.
Travel safe.


----------



## Schummie (Feb 3, 2008)

patron said:


> *goodness gracious*
> 
> last we were here with the shop build
> i had raised and nailed 4 sheets to the roof
> ...


It looks really great David !!
I'm very happy for you that your having such a great help with building your shop.
It's great looking building and a impressive space inside.
Keep on the good work.

Henrie.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

patron said:


> *goodness gracious*
> 
> last we were here with the shop build
> i had raised and nailed 4 sheets to the roof
> ...


Great work by yourself and your friendly neighbors David. I am duly impressed with the great progress you've made on this huge shop, not to mention all of the creative ways you have used to get it done. I can't wait to see the stuff you will be building in it!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

patron said:


> *goodness gracious*
> 
> last we were here with the shop build
> i had raised and nailed 4 sheets to the roof
> ...


A great site to see….
All closed up, safe & secure!!!

Your progress, process and perseverance are awe inspiring!!!

You deserve a break & the boil sounds like a perfect diversion.
I only wish that I could be there, to meet you and the gang, in person.

Please continue to have a safe journey….
To the boil & in your building endeavors!!!

Carry on Dad….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

patron said:


> *goodness gracious*
> 
> last we were here with the shop build
> i had raised and nailed 4 sheets to the roof
> ...


When will you be ready to wire it?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *goodness gracious*
> 
> last we were here with the shop build
> i had raised and nailed 4 sheets to the roof
> ...


hey son

rain 
hail 
and snow here

the shop is dry !

think i'll go south tomorrow

see ya


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

patron said:


> *goodness gracious*
> 
> last we were here with the shop build
> i had raised and nailed 4 sheets to the roof
> ...


Sounds like you got it roofed just in time. Travel safe and let me know if you're stopping here.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *goodness gracious*
> 
> last we were here with the shop build
> i had raised and nailed 4 sheets to the roof
> ...


soon as i can get 5- 250' rolls of wire *bob*
and a bunch of boxes
daniel will come and do the work
once he runs to a 200 amp box
from the main outside

figure me for sunday eve next *andy*
car is due back tue morning

will take comp with so will be able to PM


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

patron said:


> *goodness gracious*
> 
> last we were here with the shop build
> i had raised and nailed 4 sheets to the roof
> ...


Glad you got it lined up. I doubt if you can bring it by here ;-))


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

patron said:


> *goodness gracious*
> 
> last we were here with the shop build
> i had raised and nailed 4 sheets to the roof
> ...


Your place is really coming together, David! It's going to have lots of Room to spread out in. Enjoy your vacation away from it all for a bit!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

patron said:


> *goodness gracious*
> 
> last we were here with the shop build
> i had raised and nailed 4 sheets to the roof
> ...


When do think your BBQ party will be?

... look into that crystal ball of yours…


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

patron said:


> *goodness gracious*
> 
> last we were here with the shop build
> i had raised and nailed 4 sheets to the roof
> ...


WOW! Beautiful Build David!

As a now, Sort of retired, Framing Carpenter and My 20 Oz. Estwing. I'm an AWE of that Great Framing Job!

GOOD ON YOU SIR!!

Regards: Rick


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

patron said:


> *goodness gracious*
> 
> last we were here with the shop build
> i had raised and nailed 4 sheets to the roof
> ...


Rick, I love your tag line! Sooo very true!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

patron said:


> *goodness gracious*
> 
> last we were here with the shop build
> i had raised and nailed 4 sheets to the roof
> ...


Thanks "gfadvm". TRUE is right. All to many of the "Sheep" have some sort of "Rule Book" they live by, that supersedes "Thinking" on their own.

This part of David's Tag Line is also very True …" only thru kindness can this world be whole".

Why can't we all just do that? One Reason? We live in an "I, Me, Mine" Society. YES! "We run the risk of Failure."

Sorry to get Off Topic David. Be KIND Please. I Cry Easily. ...LOL..

Regards: Rick

PS:

David: This is My "Good Old Estwing" (About 15/18 Years Old. I THINK.)

I Have no doubt that if I was to try and drive 3-1/4" Ardox Spiral Nails with it today, my arm, from the Elbow done would become Completely Paralyzed in about 30 Minutes.

I'd Love to give it a go though!!! OH! Wait! They use BANG BANG Nailers now, don't they. Shame.










*Keep On Truckin' David! Lookin' GOOD!!*


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

patron said:


> *goodness gracious*
> 
> last we were here with the shop build
> i had raised and nailed 4 sheets to the roof
> ...


David I love to follow your build, it is so wonderfully inspirering and full of life.
Like a book we never want to end, because the story is good and the character interesting.
Always exiting to see what you have made, who you meet and if you have made a little money so you can move on.
I'm not only your friend, but also your fan.
Sorry to not always see the posts right away, but I try to hang on.
You know my PM if you ever need it.
Best thoughts my dear David,
Mads


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

*just go for it*

last we talked went to eddies for the memorial and the crawdad boil

and i stayed on with my bud eddie
and we did some shop stuff with him

here we left off before the room dry inside finally









got some windows (2) and one door and covered the rest of the openings
with either clear plastic or 7/16" OSB before i left for louisiana









once i got back home it's been a flurry of various things
to move forwards with the shop and the house
and making sense of the accumulated mess i have here

started the new floor covering with 3/4" particle board
i swabbed the old floor with woodlife corppercoat (made by rust-o-leum)
and sold in all the box stores
it is the same stuff they green pressure treat PT wood with


















then laid down a 2' strip of particle board with seams staggered over the old floor
now they will all be full sheets to continue
and screwed to the floor joists and in-between them too
to suck both floors together









i cleaned the breakfast counter that my lady friend lucy had 'exposed'
in preparation for tile on the walls under it
(i do have all the stuff for it)









next it was moving tools into the new shop that were clogging up the existing shop
and scattered around the deck and property
first in is the wood stove i got years ago it has doors for stumps even









next is the edge sander









13" surface sander









13" planer









my brand new cast iron bandsaw
(more about this in another blog)









and magoo the 20" grizzly planer
850lb's with disposa-knives from them too









delta 3/4" shaper with a 1/2" router bit collet









i woke one morning last week and had a terrible neck pain
three days off taking pills and naps
the third night i was sitting at my dining table where i had the computer
and the pain came back worse
i realized i was sitting slumped and leaning over all that time
so moved the computer to the breakfast counter
and sitting straight my neck got better overnight

yesterday i went under the new shop
and cut an access door there where the shop vacuum is under the house
and moved it outside and covered the 'door' so buddy doesn't tear out more insulation 









i also rerouted a 220v 'extension cord and the vacuum hose into the new shop
so all the tools still work there as well as in the old existing shop too

all the tools are on rolling carts and will be moved around while the floor is added 
(i can only afford 5 sheets a month so don't hold your breath on that)
electric and insulation and inside paneling coming hopefully soon
after i figure how to get the metal roofing

well for now that is it
what i have learned here
is nothing happens
unless i do it
sometimes with visiting LJ friends
or local ones

don't worry about the destination
enjoy the journey

thanks for stopping by
have a great summer


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

patron said:


> *just go for it*
> 
> last we talked went to eddies for the memorial and the crawdad boil
> 
> ...


Hi David, your shop is looking very impressive even if it isnt finished yet but at least you have something interesting to look forward to. The last time I saw a picture of your kitchen it looked like it was part of the workshop, glad you have reclaimed it, Lucy would be proud of you…. hahaha

Enjoy the journey and live in the moment

Thank you for sharing your journey David may it always be happy and joyful for you.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

patron said:


> *just go for it*
> 
> last we talked went to eddies for the memorial and the crawdad boil
> 
> ...


*WOW!

Wonderful Progress!*

I see the light!
... at the end of the tunnel!!

Looking GREAT!

Glad you discovered your bad posture as the reason for your head/neck aches! Makes a huge difference!

It's very nice to start wondering how you were doing… then, shortly seeing a new progress report! 

We're on a ESP connection, David! 

Thank you for a GREAT report!

Looks like you've had all of the equipment placement points figured out for a long time… and can finally use it! GREAT!

What's your first project going to be?!

*Edit:*
Is that the little skillet we gave you on the stove? LOL
... still using it?
Joe


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *just go for it*
> 
> last we talked went to eddies for the memorial and the crawdad boil
> 
> ...


thank you cher

good to see you here again
hope things are happening for you in the shop too

actually i'm fortunate to have a place to sleep
the whole house is like a shop


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

patron said:


> *just go for it*
> 
> last we talked went to eddies for the memorial and the crawdad boil
> 
> ...


David its looking great,the breakfast counter looks like a new one Lucy did well, want be long and you'll be working on the inside of your house when all the tool s are moved to the shop ,you are right its the Journey that counts ,that wood stove will really come into play this winter .all is good here in LA.just hot but gives me time to put some poly on some projects, ,thank you for the help on my shop but more for the friendship .


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *just go for it*
> 
> last we talked went to eddies for the memorial and the crawdad boil
> 
> ...


hello joe

not any placement yet
just need to hook up the tools as i need them for now
till the floor gets done

hows by you in your shop world


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *just go for it*
> 
> last we talked went to eddies for the memorial and the crawdad boil
> 
> ...


i like 'poly on projects' eddie

means you are enjoying your shop too

what it's all about


----------



## Bricofleur (Aug 28, 2009)

patron said:


> *just go for it*
> 
> last we talked went to eddies for the memorial and the crawdad boil
> 
> ...


Good progress, David. I would guess that you already think the new shop is way too small !! LOL Thanks again for sharing your journey.

Best,

Serge

http://atelierdubricoleur.wordpress.com


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *just go for it*
> 
> last we talked went to eddies for the memorial and the crawdad boil
> 
> ...


got that right serge

the more we put in them
the smaller they get

hope your health is better
maybe with some warmer weather


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

patron said:


> *just go for it*
> 
> last we talked went to eddies for the memorial and the crawdad boil
> 
> ...


Stoked..Magoo The 20" planer meet magoo the shop anchor..


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

patron said:


> *just go for it*
> 
> last we talked went to eddies for the memorial and the crawdad boil
> 
> ...


congrats david, another step here to your goal of a new shop, its coming along so greatly..


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *just go for it*
> 
> last we talked went to eddies for the memorial and the crawdad boil
> 
> ...


look like a couple of real dogs widdle

nice cab there


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *just go for it*
> 
> last we talked went to eddies for the memorial and the crawdad boil
> 
> ...


howdy grizz

one step at a time
(never learned to skate board)

how's your health these days


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

patron said:


> *just go for it*
> 
> last we talked went to eddies for the memorial and the crawdad boil
> 
> ...


Very nice collection of tools. Hope you get it finished soon.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

patron said:


> *just go for it*
> 
> last we talked went to eddies for the memorial and the crawdad boil
> 
> ...


Hey David….....great to see the progress….slow and steady wins the race…..nice collection of tools also….that edge sander really caught my eye! Keep pluggin' away….you'll be there soon….


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

patron said:


> *just go for it*
> 
> last we talked went to eddies for the memorial and the crawdad boil
> 
> ...


got myself a real cold, i usually never get sick…but i was around someone who had it, A BIG THANKYOU to them fo this doozy of a cold…


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

patron said:


> *just go for it*
> 
> last we talked went to eddies for the memorial and the crawdad boil
> 
> ...


It's starting to be a real sweet shop David. It will be exciting to see what comes out of it.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

patron said:


> *just go for it*
> 
> last we talked went to eddies for the memorial and the crawdad boil
> 
> ...


Dad,
Great to know that you took some time to enjoy life…. The Boil….

You got help…. you gave help…. all building shops & stronger friendships!!!

Glad to see your shop closed in…. ready, willing and able….
I know there is still a lot more to do…. but is a shop ever done???

Thanks for the update…. looking forward to seeing what comes of and out of your shop journey!!!

Take care…. be safe…. stay healthy….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

patron said:


> *just go for it*
> 
> last we talked went to eddies for the memorial and the crawdad boil
> 
> ...


Lookin good David.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

patron said:


> *just go for it*
> 
> last we talked went to eddies for the memorial and the crawdad boil
> 
> ...


That's a far cry from when I was out there,
when it was just a Deck with one wall!
Hope it's not filling up too fast for you David,
and that you have enough room for everything!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

patron said:


> *just go for it*
> 
> last we talked went to eddies for the memorial and the crawdad boil
> 
> ...


David, The shop looks great! And you have some really nice BIG/HEAVY tools.

I had problems with particle board flooring holding up to rolling a big X Ray machine over it but that may have been related to our high humidity (which ain't a problem at your house!).

I too am looking for some metal to put a roof over the mill and the only tip I have is buy mismatched colors (cost is about half here).


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *just go for it*
> 
> last we talked went to eddies for the memorial and the crawdad boil
> 
> ...


once again
i take a nap
and everyone comes by to party

thanks 
make yourselves at home 
thats what i do here

andy
thought about that too
decided since i have already used OSB for many floors
and have it splinter forever
and hard to sweep

since they are the same price
going with particle board
since i have it screwed down without glue
i can change a panel if needed from time to time
since it doesn't have T&G it should be easier to replace

i do plan on painting it with garage floor paint
and don't plan on many tools moving
once they find their 'home' the carts come off
so rolling them around is mostly temporary till then


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

patron said:


> *just go for it*
> 
> last we talked went to eddies for the memorial and the crawdad boil
> 
> ...


Is the party still raging on???
I'd love an invite!!!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

patron said:


> *just go for it*
> 
> last we talked went to eddies for the memorial and the crawdad boil
> 
> ...


Sweet, the shop is starting to take shape.

Nice progress David.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

patron said:


> *just go for it*
> 
> last we talked went to eddies for the memorial and the crawdad boil
> 
> ...


Progress is being made.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

patron said:


> *just go for it*
> 
> last we talked went to eddies for the memorial and the crawdad boil
> 
> ...


What's that old saying?

"2 steps forward, and … 2 steps bac"

Hell NO! Just *TWO STEPS FORWARD! *
Progress is your friend!


----------



## changeoffocus (Dec 21, 2013)

patron said:


> *just go for it*
> 
> last we talked went to eddies for the memorial and the crawdad boil
> 
> ...


David,
Great progress, are you going to cover the exterior walls with metal the same as roof? 
You have a very nice collection of machinery. It's quite the milestone so get it all staged in the new shop. 
Keep up the great progress Superman. 
Bob


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

patron said:


> *just go for it*
> 
> last we talked went to eddies for the memorial and the crawdad boil
> 
> ...


Great Progress David, I really enjoy reading your stories and following your workshop blog.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

patron said:


> *just go for it*
> 
> last we talked went to eddies for the memorial and the crawdad boil
> 
> ...


I haven't checked in for a while and I saw the pictures and - WOW! You have really made progress! I am so glad that things are coming together so nicely. You will certainly have a great place when you are done. It looks awesome! 

Sheila


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

patron said:


> *just go for it*
> 
> last we talked went to eddies for the memorial and the crawdad boil
> 
> ...


Yea, under cover, water tight and tools moving into shop. I know you can't wait to hear them hum


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

patron said:


> *just go for it*
> 
> last we talked went to eddies for the memorial and the crawdad boil
> 
> ...


Got shop tools…??? Means you gotta shop! So cool…


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

patron said:


> *just go for it*
> 
> last we talked went to eddies for the memorial and the crawdad boil
> 
> ...


Going well David


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *just go for it*
> 
> last we talked went to eddies for the memorial and the crawdad boil
> 
> ...


good morning all

been busy here still moving tools and stuff
my approach to cleaning the old shop
is to take the things i want out
then do a 'hercules' river clean-up

getting the rio grande up this high
(it's a 1/4 mile lower than the shop)
is just a minor problem after all this

*son* - the party is always on , your old room is still waiting
.
*ian and karson* - thanks for that progress comes in many forms
i am grateful for all these
.
*joe* - learning to swim here the crawl breast stroke back stroke
even wading where it is shallow enough
.
*bob* - plaster on the walls metal on the roof
someone has been spiking my kool-aid it seems
with kryptonite (i think you call it saltpeter here on earth)
makes me take lots of naps
.
*randy* - you know how it is sometimes
every little bit helps
.
hi *sheila* - glad you are feeling netter
and you are able to get back into things
enjoy your summer too
.
norman - i do have extension cords and a vacuum hose
in the new shop
for temp hook-ups there one tool at a time
as the floor progresses that will get resolved better
.
long time *matt*- tools i got lots of
i keep finding them under stacks of wood and dust
hope things are god with you and the family
hows the boats coming
.
ah *grumpy* - good to see you 
how was your trip to the scenic wonderland
of the great southwest
.

well thank you all for stopping in
more coffee now
have a good one


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

*shop roof done - bittersweet*

well the roof is finally metal clad









a friend helped purchase it
it has been here for over a month waiting

the wind and rain was as steady as ever
this spring so when to do it was the question

my bud daniel was going to come at different weekends
but his own stuff blocked that till this last weekend

he showed up about 2 saturday
and i was ready with the 'ramp'









me below and him on the roof
i clamped a rope halfway along the edge
(they are 17' long so 8 1/2' to center balance)
and he hauled them up one by one (30)
and stacked them there

daniel was not feeling to good
so i sent him home right away

most of this week as i could
i placed more panels (two screws each
to keep them right
then snapped lines for all the field screws
and punched a starter hole
so my battery impact driver wouldn't wear down to quickly
knowing i could get them on alone

finally got them all this morning
and the ridge cap and seals too

i would like to thank everyone that helped me along this 4 year project
i have done most of the work alone here
but some LJ's like littlecope and eddie actually came here and did some of the work with me
and many here have helped too
with all the comments and encouragements i get to these blogs

again THANK YOU ALL !

the bittersweet part still hurts
while we were up on the roof
my dog buddy died









he was at his gf's house
turns out he was poisoned
by the guys that kill the coyotes around here (tainted meat left around)

it will be awhile for me to get over this
we had many good times together

we buried him there watching over his gf and her mom

rest in peace my friend

other progress while waiting for the roof
i have done 10' x 40' of new particle board floor


















every 8' along the floor i did 'service stations'
each will have 2 quad electric boxes
with duplex 220v and 110v outlets
each plug on a separate breaker to have options 
for all the various tools and what they might draw
and a 6" main vacuum line and air fitings
so each can supply power and vacuum and air
where the tools are without stuff laying on the floor
or dropping down from overhead








there will be 12 in all 3 rows of 4 as the flooring continues
and plugs and services along the walls too

i did spray can foam around the truss cutouts
in the upper wall to keep the wind and bugs out









still working out the electric and insulation (will be a while yet)
but did move my wood stove to a good spot
hope to have the roof box in place soon
and some lights and insulation on the ceiling soon
(at least before winter)

well thats it for now folks
need to go show my brother joe's place
hope to rent to own it (or just sell outright)
so i can keep going with the shop
and start using it soon

have a great weekend
and be safe


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

patron said:


> *shop roof done - bittersweet*
> 
> well the roof is finally metal clad
> 
> ...


Shop looks absolutely great David. It's going to make lots of folks jealous

Really sorry to hear about Buddie


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

patron said:


> *shop roof done - bittersweet*
> 
> well the roof is finally metal clad
> 
> ...


Looks wonderful David and I would be lying if I said I wasn't a little jealous (of the result not of all the work). I hope we see a lot of great projects coming out of there. Very sorry to hear about your losing Buddy. I hope his spirit goes to a wonderful dog heaven.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

patron said:


> *shop roof done - bittersweet*
> 
> well the roof is finally metal clad
> 
> ...


Lookin' good from here David!! Sorry about Buddy.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

patron said:


> *shop roof done - bittersweet*
> 
> well the roof is finally metal clad
> 
> ...


david, i am so sorry about buddy, it makes me heartsick…i know how much you loved him and all the times you had together, it makes me mad as to how he died..i wish i could do something, but i've been down this road myself, and it was with a beloved dog, had gotten into some kind of poison, and as hard as i tried to get him to the vet in time, i didn't make it….and i know like you i was a mess for some time…so im sorry david…....i am very happy you now have a solid roof and comes rain or shine your shop is now pretty safe…i know this has been a long road, and you have amazed me with how you have accomplished this mostly on your own…i'm mighty proud of you and an happy for you also, i wish i could have been one to come and help, but with my back you might as well have an anchor around your neck, but if i could i would have…God bless you, and i know a day will come when you will see buddy again, i really do believe God will let us be with the pets we have had here…some people might not believe that, but i sure do…im so proud of you david…


----------



## Bricofleur (Aug 28, 2009)

patron said:


> *shop roof done - bittersweet*
> 
> well the roof is finally metal clad
> 
> ...


Well thought, and a great job. Thank you for the update. It's a pleasure to follow the build, even from far away !

All the best buddy,

Serge

http://atelierdubricoleur.wordpress.com


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

patron said:


> *shop roof done - bittersweet*
> 
> well the roof is finally metal clad
> 
> ...


Glad to hear about the Paneling getting on, Sad to hear about Buddy…
You have had a time of it, losing your Brother, your Daughter, and now even your Dog…
Through it all though, work has continued on your Shop!
I know there is lots more work to do, but the structural phase is over, Congratulations!
I hope, that this will be an end to your "losses phase" too my Friend, you deserve some better days…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *shop roof done - bittersweet*
> 
> well the roof is finally metal clad
> 
> ...


thanks guys

got a reprieve on going out today
will do that tomorrow
food and a nap maybe now
the pressure to save the shop is slackened some
still waiting for one more row of flooring
so i can move all the tools into it


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

patron said:


> *shop roof done - bittersweet*
> 
> well the roof is finally metal clad
> 
> ...


Looking good David. I'm very sorry to hear about your friend Buddy. I understand the reason for controlling the coyotes, but the problem is that our furry friends don't understand. That's a lot of work for one man. If you were closer I'd love to lend a hand. Couldn't have built my house or garage without help from friends and family.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

patron said:


> *shop roof done - bittersweet*
> 
> well the roof is finally metal clad
> 
> ...


Very Sorry about Buddy… he was a good dog… Damn shame by the way he died!!

Your shop is progressing beautifully!! You're doing a GREAT job!

Each Outlet on a separate Circuit! That must take one bunch of WIRE!! ... How many Fuse/Breaker boxes do you have for all those breakers? Sounds good 220 & 120 right there where you need it when you need it! COOL!

Nice to see you on the Home Stretch!! Looks like you will be turning some stuff on real soon, if not right now! (?)

Thanks for the Update!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

patron said:


> *shop roof done - bittersweet*
> 
> well the roof is finally metal clad
> 
> ...


David so sorry to hear of Buddy know it hurts to loss a loved one ,









he and Ghost are haveing a great time and you will see them again one day


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *shop roof done - bittersweet*
> 
> well the roof is finally metal clad
> 
> ...


hey joe

all the tools in there do work now
just need to move extensions and vacuum 
to use any one of them
and without all the flooring in place
have to 'cluster' the tools
where there is solid floor to hold them

can at least work inside for a while
up on the roof was a real challenge
one bad move and overboard

like daniel said
'don't fall off the roof
or you won't need a roof'


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

patron said:


> *shop roof done - bittersweet*
> 
> well the roof is finally metal clad
> 
> ...


know that having the roof on before winter takes a load off ya, its really starting to take shape ,sure wish i was closer miss our all nite talks ,maybe one day i can get back over your way ,keep your head up my friend ,shop is looking awesome


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *shop roof done - bittersweet*
> 
> well the roof is finally metal clad
> 
> ...


beautiful eddie

thank you for that

i believe our pets are angels
sent to help us in this journey
the timelines are different between us
as we need many different lessons

each brings a special one


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

patron said:


> *shop roof done - bittersweet*
> 
> well the roof is finally metal clad
> 
> ...


Great job on the build David. That is looking wonderful.

I just gave my dog a big hug. Pets ought to come with a sign that says that they will break your heart someday. But it is better to have known them than to live alone. My heart goes out to you.

Steve


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *shop roof done - bittersweet*
> 
> well the roof is finally metal clad
> 
> ...


seems we have our own 'needs' steve
when we think about getting pets

but the ones we really need
come to us as they seem to know
just what's missing in our lives

ghost taught me love and commitment









buddy showed me joy and acceptance


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

patron said:


> *shop roof done - bittersweet*
> 
> well the roof is finally metal clad
> 
> ...


gosh eddie that poem was beautiful, ive never heard it before, thanks for posting that and especially for david right now…


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

patron said:


> *shop roof done - bittersweet*
> 
> well the roof is finally metal clad
> 
> ...


Wow, it is looking good. It sure has been an adventure.

I am so sorry to hear about Buddy. Our pets are part of our families and it is sad to lose them. My heart goes out to you. I am sure he had a wonderful life with you. (((HUGS)))

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

patron said:


> *shop roof done - bittersweet*
> 
> well the roof is finally metal clad
> 
> ...


David, are you saying you did not use a safety belt/harness on that roof?

Glad you made it OK! LOL


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *shop roof done - bittersweet*
> 
> well the roof is finally metal clad
> 
> ...


of course i did joe
an old 'hand me down'

the one sir edmund shakleton used
to get back from the south pole

prayer


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

patron said:


> *shop roof done - bittersweet*
> 
> well the roof is finally metal clad
> 
> ...


Now ya can Dance!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

patron said:


> *shop roof done - bittersweet*
> 
> well the roof is finally metal clad
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear about Buddy…
'Twill be painful for a while, but in time it will lessen….
However, you will always have the fond memories!!!

Fantastic progress on the shop.
Betting you gave a huge sigh of relief…. when that last roof panel went down.
Does that mean no more work as a "steeplejack"???

I love the "service boxes".... what you need, where you need it, when you need it!
BRILLIANT!!!

Looking forward to more progress reports….
That and the future projects that emerge from within the shop!!!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

patron said:


> *shop roof done - bittersweet*
> 
> well the roof is finally metal clad
> 
> ...


David, good to see progress on the shop. Roof is a major step forward. My heart goes out to you in your loss of Buddy. 'Tis a hard thing to lose a loved one.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

patron said:


> *shop roof done - bittersweet*
> 
> well the roof is finally metal clad
> 
> ...


Great work and well deserved, I hope you enjoy it as much as the fantastic way it provides the oppotunity to.
I will have to get on to Google and see if they are monitoring your progress also.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

patron said:


> *shop roof done - bittersweet*
> 
> well the roof is finally metal clad
> 
> ...


Looks like they do not work as fast as youself !!


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

patron said:


> *shop roof done - bittersweet*
> 
> well the roof is finally metal clad
> 
> ...


Hey David…...sorry to here about Buddy…..RIP your best bud.

Great to see the shop progress…..really great….


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *shop roof done - bittersweet*
> 
> well the roof is finally metal clad
> 
> ...


not quite dancing here
but eating napping and relaxing

seems i've slipped my chain
for a bit

thanks for the nice replys

got that right robert
last i saw that view
it was just the shop floor
glad the roof is done 
now i can work inside 
most vertical i'll be doing
will be on a ladder
maybe electric for the ceiling

and of course the roof jack
for the woodstove


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

patron said:


> *shop roof done - bittersweet*
> 
> well the roof is finally metal clad
> 
> ...


David

Great work. I remember when you were working on your house and the water holding tank.

Sorry about your dog and when you helped me you met my dog, but she died shortly after you left.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

patron said:


> *shop roof done - bittersweet*
> 
> well the roof is finally metal clad
> 
> ...


Looking good David. Almost there!


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

patron said:


> *shop roof done - bittersweet*
> 
> well the roof is finally metal clad
> 
> ...


Great progress, sorry to hear of the loss


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

patron said:


> *shop roof done - bittersweet*
> 
> well the roof is finally metal clad
> 
> ...


David, Great to see the shop is all weatherproof so you can now move forward without worrying about getting weather damage.

My heart goes out to you on the loss of your Buddy. I'm hoping he sends you a replacement soon. I'm convinced that Peggy Sue sent Betty Lou to me to fill the big hole in my life when she died.

All the best my friend.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *shop roof done - bittersweet*
> 
> well the roof is finally metal clad
> 
> ...


thank you andy
thats just how i see it too

now that i am off the roof
been making the most of the insides
i have already moved most of the tools there
even though the room is bare
having them in both places seems like a waste 
so will just get on with the new shop
and work around whatever come up 
(keeping most mobile for that)

as the floor continues
i will be able to spread them out better


----------



## Schummie (Feb 3, 2008)

patron said:


> *shop roof done - bittersweet*
> 
> well the roof is finally metal clad
> 
> ...


Hello friend,
what a terrible thing to hear that your sweet dog is deceased.
I know how you feel, I've been there a couple off months ago.
This dog was, just like your dog, my friend, I lie 90% off the day on my bed but she was always with me 
and comforted me in the tough times and she looked exactly like I had a lot of pain, then I got a lick on my face.

David, I wish you much strength, I hope you can find some distraction in the construction of your beautiful shop.

Greetings Henrie.

This was our dog Amy


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

patron said:


> *shop roof done - bittersweet*
> 
> well the roof is finally metal clad
> 
> ...


David it is great to see the roof on.
Sorry about buddy, you do know that some
other fellow will just show up to give you a
wet nose when you need it.

Jamie


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

patron said:


> *shop roof done - bittersweet*
> 
> well the roof is finally metal clad
> 
> ...


I sure am sorry about Buddy. I know that you loved him so. Your shop sure is looking great but I sure do hope that you will be careful. That's a whole lot of work to do mostly by yourself. Some things can get dangerous when you try to do them alone. Just be careful.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *shop roof done - bittersweet*
> 
> well the roof is finally metal clad
> 
> ...


again
thank you all
like i said before
your encouragement and comments
give me strength and resolve

levers fulcrums hoists and wheels charles
and of course admitting your capacities and limits
all come into play as a kaleidoscope of possibilities
when one doesn't work do another and maybe another

like writing music
till you get the right note


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

patron said:


> *shop roof done - bittersweet*
> 
> well the roof is finally metal clad
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear of your loss. Buddy was a good companion for you.

Shop is coming along. Only four years? Where did the time go?
Alot of water to catch off of that roof 
Thanks for posting.


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

patron said:


> *shop roof done - bittersweet*
> 
> well the roof is finally metal clad
> 
> ...


Jut read through the whole 15 workshop blog series and enjoyed following all the ups and downs a lot. Must say that you are one tough man with a strong will! Keep up the spirit and good works, David.

Looking forward to follow the build!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *shop roof done - bittersweet*
> 
> well the roof is finally metal clad
> 
> ...


thank you all for following along
and the comments
much obliged

i can't tell if the hurdles are getting smaller
or if i am getting lighter jumping over them
there is yet much to do still

what i have been putting off
is cleaning the old shop
in preparation for some bedrooms there


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

patron said:


> *shop roof done - bittersweet*
> 
> well the roof is finally metal clad
> 
> ...


Bulldozer Rental in Las Cruces, New Mexico with Reviews …


----------



## JonathonSailstead (Feb 26, 2015)

patron said:


> *shop roof done - bittersweet*
> 
> well the roof is finally metal clad
> 
> ...


Hey Patron, Im really interested on your views about children working with wood, I have found that Children often cant't handle the girth of most woods. I would really like to get to know you better, you are my lumberjocks idol, I <3, my email is down so i can only text. Here is my number if you want to give me a message and discuss the undiscussable. 218-391-7210


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

*memorial and gifts*

been busy here getting ready for my departed daughter saida's memorial tree planting
which was a year ago today
i got a navajo globe willow for this









it will grow to be like this one i pray
they are true willows
but grow up instead of down
and seem to be 'self trimming'
they are circular with no branches randomly sticking out here and there
also the first to green in the spring









i spent days digging in the hard ground here
making a rain runoff channel to water it 
when she passed last year 
it started raining like never before
and for the first time ever
i have more than 6,000 gallons of water in reserve

with the new shop roof runoff (till i can collect it too)
when it rains the water runs everywhere around the building
i used some to soften the earth (my tanked water)
so i could chip away at it inches at a time
was still 10 feet shy this morning when i woke at 4:30
to early to see anything
so i went into the shop and sanded the starburst table i have been making for a couple of years
decided to dedicate it to my brother joe sister judy daughter saida first dog ghost and my recent dog buddy
time for me to be the person they all want of me









they are together now with the good Lord
i will be along in His good time myself
so feel better with all this now

then went out to saida dawn and finished the trench









in order to protect this tree from too much sun and wind
while it gets established
i had to make a shade 'parasol' for it so it only gets dawn and morning sun
but not the full blast of the dessert sun or wind we get here

being of sound mind and of practical purpose (you decide)
i winged together this from what i could find laying around unused
not to pretty but it works 'dads funky parasol'









visitors came to be part of the prayers
and after the planting i put them to work raising it
and bracing it then they took me to lunch

bless them all

the second we finished it started raining
my runoff ditch was finished too
and when i got home from lunch
the tree was being watered on it's own









by now you may wonder what this has to do with the shop

well saturday morning i was sore and with only two sips of coffee
the phone rang and my bud daniel said
'i got you a panel and some conduit
we need a trench from the meter to inside the shop 2 ft deep
see you in a few hours'

so off to see the wizard post haste i go
i got about 8' dug when they showed up
daniel dug the rest himself
and we did the connection to the main panel outside









and i hung the new 200 amp one inside with his son 
(daniel did all the hook-ups real 'to code' work) 
loaded with 220v 20 - 30 - 50 amp breakers









so we got power to the shop
now to see about some wire to hook everything up to it
and finish the flooring

did finish all the blocking that was missing for fire-code
and moved the main tools to where they may or may not live permanently
but that will resolve as works determine where they work best









the rest of the tools are still in a holding pattern waiting for more floor
to find their place too

thank you all for stopping in
be safe
and have a good labor day weekend


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

patron said:


> *memorial and gifts*
> 
> been busy here getting ready for my departed daughter saida's memorial tree planting
> which was a year ago today
> ...


Saida is up there smiling down on you right now brother.
(The shop is coming along nicely too.)


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *memorial and gifts*
> 
> been busy here getting ready for my departed daughter saida's memorial tree planting
> which was a year ago today
> ...


thank you eric

feel much better now
having taken care of her

just went out and secured the tree better
to keep it straight


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

patron said:


> *memorial and gifts*
> 
> been busy here getting ready for my departed daughter saida's memorial tree planting
> which was a year ago today
> ...


David, This is a great tribute to your daughter. We planted a willow oak at David's school outside the band room when he died 20 years ago last June. It has grown into a nice shade tree and the school put a bench under it with a plaque remembering David. You will give that tree a lot of attention and it will thrive.

Good to see the shop progress as well.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

patron said:


> *memorial and gifts*
> 
> been busy here getting ready for my departed daughter saida's memorial tree planting
> which was a year ago today
> ...


it always makes me so happy to see things progress, i can see you working in there making your beautiful tables and all the wonderful things you do, i hope you continue to have the energy needed to get to a good starting point in there…it sure is coming along nicely…i love that tree….


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *memorial and gifts*
> 
> been busy here getting ready for my departed daughter saida's memorial tree planting
> which was a year ago today
> ...


thats what i'm feeling too andy
just knowing they are remembered gives peace

and yes something for me to learn too
never been any good at 'green thumb'
going to have to start learning now


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

patron said:


> *memorial and gifts*
> 
> been busy here getting ready for my departed daughter saida's memorial tree planting
> which was a year ago today
> ...


Very good David. The tree shade is a great idea. Nice way to remember your daughter and good steps to ensure that the tree thrives.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *memorial and gifts*
> 
> been busy here getting ready for my departed daughter saida's memorial tree planting
> which was a year ago today
> ...


thanks grizz and bill

i just keep believing
and things keep getting better

do the best we can
with what we got


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

patron said:


> *memorial and gifts*
> 
> been busy here getting ready for my departed daughter saida's memorial tree planting
> which was a year ago today
> ...


A very moving story….

It seems that things are all set to start growing and prospering.
The shop….
The memorial tree….
And even you!!!

Glad to hear of all the good things, that are transpiring!!!


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

patron said:


> *memorial and gifts*
> 
> been busy here getting ready for my departed daughter saida's memorial tree planting
> which was a year ago today
> ...


Shop looks great, David. Won't be long now until you are in full swing.
The tree is such touching memorial to your daughter that will stand for years to come.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

patron said:


> *memorial and gifts*
> 
> been busy here getting ready for my departed daughter saida's memorial tree planting
> which was a year ago today
> ...


She would be proud of a fine dad I am sure David.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

patron said:


> *memorial and gifts*
> 
> been busy here getting ready for my departed daughter saida's memorial tree planting
> which was a year ago today
> ...


David, your tree looks great! It will be super nice when larger… Glad to see you reinforced it!

Your shop Electrical looks COOL too!

You are getting closer & closer to The Big Day!

It's so fascinating seeing it NOW getting closer to being DONE!

Thank you for the Update!

Joe


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

patron said:


> *memorial and gifts*
> 
> been busy here getting ready for my departed daughter saida's memorial tree planting
> which was a year ago today
> ...


David thats a great tribute to Saida, shes up there smiling down at ya , 
the shop is looking like its taking shape .you have cover a lot of ground on it and now electricity ,know you'll be happy to have it all wired up and going its really looking good ,that table is awesome , you have a good Labor day week end my friend ,


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

patron said:


> *memorial and gifts*
> 
> been busy here getting ready for my departed daughter saida's memorial tree planting
> which was a year ago today
> ...


You have honored your family well. Wonderful to see the shop coming together.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

patron said:


> *memorial and gifts*
> 
> been busy here getting ready for my departed daughter saida's memorial tree planting
> which was a year ago today
> ...


Nothing beats the spiritual feeling that a memorial tree can give David. I'm sure it will thrive with the love and care you are giving it and your Daughter must be very pleased you did this to honor her memory.

I can't wait to see your shop up and running. You are a guy who completes his projects even when they might seem insurmountable. You must feel rightfully very proud of what you have accomplished there. I'm sure some wonderful creations will be coming out of there.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

patron said:


> *memorial and gifts*
> 
> been busy here getting ready for my departed daughter saida's memorial tree planting
> which was a year ago today
> ...


Well done my old mate…


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

patron said:


> *memorial and gifts*
> 
> been busy here getting ready for my departed daughter saida's memorial tree planting
> which was a year ago today
> ...


Wonderful tribute to Saida and wonderful progress on that awesome shop.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

patron said:


> *memorial and gifts*
> 
> been busy here getting ready for my departed daughter saida's memorial tree planting
> which was a year ago today
> ...


What a wonderful tribute. And self watering too. Fantastic for years to come.

And the shop is looking fantastic. Good job sir - I don't know how you get it all done.

Steve


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

patron said:


> *memorial and gifts*
> 
> been busy here getting ready for my departed daughter saida's memorial tree planting
> which was a year ago today
> ...


I'm glad that some peace and prosperity is coming into your life David. You certainly deserve it. The shop build has been a very long haul but you can do more with less than anyone I know and as for your recent good luck, you remind me very much of my favorite saying: "The harder I work, the luckier I get."

I can't wait to see you in your finished shop creating beauty for the world again. You've accomplished so much here.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

patron said:


> *memorial and gifts*
> 
> been busy here getting ready for my departed daughter saida's memorial tree planting
> which was a year ago today
> ...


So far as "time for me to be the person they all want of me" I think that you are doing quite well when it comes to that. You are someone to be admired, respected, and looked up to. I love your work and your shop and that tree will be a wonderful memorial. You are a fine fellow and a great lumberjock. Thanks for the great story and I know that you have enough wisdom to always find strength in what remains behind. May you always be happy in your work.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *memorial and gifts*
> 
> been busy here getting ready for my departed daughter saida's memorial tree planting
> which was a year ago today
> ...


morning all
funny 
a guy posts a blog
and sits down to watch the news for a minuet
then wakes in the middle of the night exhausted
and crawls off to bed
finally wakes late morning
to all your kind comments

went out and looked over the tree 
nice to see the branches waving in a breeze

learned early on
'you don't work
you don't eat'

things like' impossible' or 'hard' don't matter
finding the path and strength to continue
and get the job done is the only way to accomplish anything

thanks again for your encouragement and comments
what a bunch of great guys and gals

have a good one


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

patron said:


> *memorial and gifts*
> 
> been busy here getting ready for my departed daughter saida's memorial tree planting
> which was a year ago today
> ...


A growing lasting tribute for your daughter!
Touching story *David*!


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

patron said:


> *memorial and gifts*
> 
> been busy here getting ready for my departed daughter saida's memorial tree planting
> which was a year ago today
> ...


What a great tribute David…...really great. Glad to see the shop progress also…..that's a great space.


----------



## janice (Jan 8, 2009)

patron said:


> *memorial and gifts*
> 
> been busy here getting ready for my departed daughter saida's memorial tree planting
> which was a year ago today
> ...


Very nice tribute to your daughter. Very touching story. Glad to see the shop is coming along so well!


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

patron said:


> *memorial and gifts*
> 
> been busy here getting ready for my departed daughter saida's memorial tree planting
> which was a year ago today
> ...


Beautiful Mr. David. Simple and very special, and it grows. Wonderful tribute


----------



## changeoffocus (Dec 21, 2013)

patron said:


> *memorial and gifts*
> 
> been busy here getting ready for my departed daughter saida's memorial tree planting
> which was a year ago today
> ...


David, 
What a fitting memorial to those past, I fully agree with those who posted earlier that you are leading by example like no one I've ever known. 
I wish you the best of luck and good fortune, you most certainly have earned it the hard way.
You are Superman, 
Bob Current


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

patron said:


> *memorial and gifts*
> 
> been busy here getting ready for my departed daughter saida's memorial tree planting
> which was a year ago today
> ...


A nice touch with the memorial tree,

When My Dad passed away I hung a fern om the palm tree in my drive way.

The palm died and I was concerned about the fern so moved it to a second palm

Its going OK now!!



















My kids always check it out when they visit !!


----------



## BJODay (Jan 29, 2013)

patron said:


> *memorial and gifts*
> 
> been busy here getting ready for my departed daughter saida's memorial tree planting
> which was a year ago today
> ...


Nice story David,

Glad you are able to make a living memorial. I'm happy your shop is moving along too.

BJ


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

*moving up thru blessings*

last time we left off here
with a new electric panel









got some 220 hooked up to some of the floor boxes
and vacuum there too
it is all still 'in the works'

however the table saw and jointer are working off the new system
not extension cords and vac hoses


















i was fortunate to get a couple outside jobs
and got 4 cords of firewood so i can mellow for coming winter
so went and got a chimney box and pipes
and hooked up the shop stove









while working off a ladder there
it became apparent that it was a dangerous task
tools parts and only two hands 
a friend helped me in this by getting me a scaffold to work from









so before the moss grows on everything 
i put it to use running wires and lights in the ceiling
i had been looking at florescent fixtures
after having problems with old ones
but frankly i just couldn't justify the cost
and ballasts going out like in the past
so i went to lowes and for some chump change
got 25 nail on plastic light boxes ($.94 apiece)
and some closet single bulb sockets ($1.23 each)
and just now finished running 3 rows of lights up in the ceiling
each row with 9 lights and separate switches
i got old bulbs in them for now
but plan on getting led 100w equivalent bulbs 
as i get my allowance thru the winter
they last for 25,000 hours and stay relatively cool
which will keep the electric consumption down to a mild roar
and less worry about fires from the heat buildup

also got more flooring in (moving tools around for all these things of course
and am discovering i may just have room for everything now
here is some picks from the corners looking in













































in other news
got started on some skirting footers under the shop to keep the snow and critters out from there
the memorial tree 'parasol' shield got wind blown down from hurricane odiel backlash
fortunately it took it from behind and left the tree alone
which is growing new leaves and looking good

went and started hauling things out of my brothers place
so i can finish taping and painting it
got it up for sale and have had some look at it already

all in all things are doing well 
i am going to be warm this winter
and won't freeze
course i may starve
blowing every cent i get on the shop

i have said i did this build alone
and that is true for 98% of the time
but i am very grateful to those that have come to visit and help as they can
and to all you that have supported me in this venture
thru your encouragement and kind words and deeds

no man is an island

i have been in the void before
and have no need to prove anything

thank you all

and bless you and your loved ones


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

patron said:


> *moving up thru blessings*
> 
> last time we left off here
> with a new electric panel
> ...


Congratulations David. It looks like a dream come true. I can see some wonderful projects coming out of there in the near future.


----------



## changeoffocus (Dec 21, 2013)

patron said:


> *moving up thru blessings*
> 
> last time we left off here
> with a new electric panel
> ...


David,
Always a pleasure to see your progress reports especially ones that tell of this much forward motion. 
Keep up the good work Superman. 
Bob


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *moving up thru blessings*
> 
> last time we left off here
> with a new electric panel
> ...


hi mike

thanks for that
i have been making some new boxes too
going slow with that
mostly to check the tools and their set-ups
finding what needs to be fixed or changed

long way to go yet
need more of everything
will use the shop on warmer days
since i have no insulation in it yet
and the fire will only be for an hour or so
when i do


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *moving up thru blessings*
> 
> last time we left off here
> with a new electric panel
> ...


thank you too bob

hows your shop coming along
or are you still drinking all the dregs
in the bottom of the falstaf vats

looking forwards to another shop blog


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

patron said:


> *moving up thru blessings*
> 
> last time we left off here
> with a new electric panel
> ...


well well well…. it is finally looking like the shop you have envisaged for so long… it is looking great…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *moving up thru blessings*
> 
> last time we left off here
> with a new electric panel
> ...


well well well
the master shows up

you took the ball
and are teaching us all
how to run for all we are worth

good on you mate
and thanks


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

patron said:


> *moving up thru blessings*
> 
> last time we left off here
> with a new electric panel
> ...


It has been some journey David and, shop-wise, it's great to see where you are today. I can't help but comment on the sun blazing through the window in the pictures of the ceiling lights. It's as if the sun is saying, "You want light? I'll show you light!"


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

patron said:


> *moving up thru blessings*
> 
> last time we left off here
> with a new electric panel
> ...


Mike said it right, your dream come true. So many times in the past, I have wondered how you could possible do this task all alone. Well, there it stands. A monument to your tenacity. Good job, David. I'm really glad you finally have your shop.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *moving up thru blessings*
> 
> last time we left off here
> with a new electric panel
> ...


hi lenny
you know how it goes with that

still need more real windows
to get rid of the plastic on the rough openings
and get more daytime light

the lights were put up at night
but the picture taken during the day


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

patron said:


> *moving up thru blessings*
> 
> last time we left off here
> with a new electric panel
> ...


this is just so incredible, and you are an example of a man determined to get something done that wa important to him, you and some friends who came to help along the wy have gotten this dream to come true, you have done it david, like ive said along the way im so proud of you and what you have done, Lord know i wish i could have come and helped…now comes the best part, im waiting now to see the best part…your creative soul will now show what will be made inside the work palace…let the saw dust fly…amazing…fantastic david…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *moving up thru blessings*
> 
> last time we left off here
> with a new electric panel
> ...


you and me both gary
i wonder sometimes why i even started
but watching reality shows
just isn't my style
i'd rather do it
.
thanks grizz
it is the journey that excites the most
whether the destination 
is ever reached or not

and what we learn along the way
is priceless


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

patron said:


> *moving up thru blessings*
> 
> last time we left off here
> with a new electric panel
> ...


I am happy to see more progress on your new shop.
It won't be long now.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

patron said:


> *moving up thru blessings*
> 
> last time we left off here
> with a new electric panel
> ...


Hey David, what an accomplishment! Looks like you are close to turning out some new masterpieces…....Can't wait to see what the first "new shop"project is…...carry on my friend..


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

patron said:


> *moving up thru blessings*
> 
> last time we left off here
> with a new electric panel
> ...


Super David will be your New name! (if you aren't very careful)...

I really LIKE your lighting idea! Makes good sense!!

Do those lights really give you nice Bright light?

What is your spacing between lights (in a row)?

What is your spacing between rows?

How high are the lights from your working surface area?

I have some of the flourescent tubes in use (if you can remember)... They are not as bright as I'd like them to be… and probably should be better tubes, etc. etc. costing more $$$.

If I can do the same that you did and get better light, IT WOULD BE BETTER…
... but, I want good solid bright light.

It's nice seeing your shop coming together so NICELY!

You wood stove looks great too… Will your floor stay cool and NOT get heat damaged?
... maybe the stove should be sitting on a sheet Wonder Board (concrete like board)


> ... just to be safer


I like windows… wish I had some… BUT, they take up wall space! You have the wall space to spare… I don't… Wish I could… How will feel about cutting holes in your NEW walls to install windows in them? (& probably double / triple paned windows)??

Nice to see that you have two important power tools wired and in operation (w/o ext. cords







!

Thank you for the Update… LOOKS GREAT!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

patron said:


> *moving up thru blessings*
> 
> last time we left off here
> with a new electric panel
> ...


Congrats David. You have it beat.
Your underfloor dust collection and wiring are very similar to mine. It is so nice to have all that under the floor with no power cords lying around to trip over.
It makes me very happy to see your progress. You have worked so hard and long for this and now you deserve some quality shop time. Working in the shop that is, not on the shop.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

patron said:


> *moving up thru blessings*
> 
> last time we left off here
> with a new electric panel
> ...


David, The shop is looking great! You should be very proud to have done all this work on your own. Would some 'pie plate' reflectors focus the light down toward the work surfaces? Wish you were closer. I have way more firewood than I need and would send you home with all you could haul! And it's hardwood, not pine


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

patron said:


> *moving up thru blessings*
> 
> last time we left off here
> with a new electric panel
> ...


Let there be lights…
Like your tin work, you've done that before haven't you?


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

patron said:


> *moving up thru blessings*
> 
> last time we left off here
> with a new electric panel
> ...


Shop is looking good David, and I hope things stay on a nice even pace to good fortune for you.
God bless you brother.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *moving up thru blessings*
> 
> last time we left off here
> with a new electric panel
> ...


wow guys

i pass out in a chair
and you all come looking
don't you just love being a lumberjock

thanks for all the great comments


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

patron said:


> *moving up thru blessings*
> 
> last time we left off here
> with a new electric panel
> ...


*DAD!!!*
'Tis GREAT to see the progress….
No resting on your laurels!

Glad to know you've a stove & wood….
Have to keep them tools/machines warm.
I'm sure you keep yourself to active, to ever get cold!!!

Seeing your shop come together is inspiring….
Looking forward to more shop progress reports & that first project post!!!

Carry on….


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

patron said:


> *moving up thru blessings*
> 
> last time we left off here
> with a new electric panel
> ...


It has been a long journey David; quite an interesting one.
Although not entirely finished, it's looking like a dream shop.

I am happy you can now make stuff. Congratulation David.


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

patron said:


> *moving up thru blessings*
> 
> last time we left off here
> with a new electric panel
> ...


Looking Great!
Love the dust collection and wiring through the floor.

Thanks for posting


----------



## BuyoMasilla (Jun 5, 2011)

patron said:


> *moving up thru blessings*
> 
> last time we left off here
> with a new electric panel
> ...


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

patron said:


> *moving up thru blessings*
> 
> last time we left off here
> with a new electric panel
> ...


Looking good David.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

patron said:


> *moving up thru blessings*
> 
> last time we left off here
> with a new electric panel
> ...


Coming along nicely Dave.

I see you want to get LED bulbs, but you might consider CFLs. Back in 10aSEE I also used the simple porcelain light fixtures and started out with cheap 100watt bulbs. It became apparent that the heat would be an issue (I had 26 lights in a 30' x'40' shop). And the glare from those bulbs gave me quite a headache.

So I watched HD and Lowes for sales on the CFL bulbs. They would put out multi-packs for much cheaper than the single bulbs. Eventually I ended up with 26 bulbs that each only used 23 watts, but gave out the same light as a 100 watt bulb. Watch the packages, because some of the bulbs have a sort of "yellow" glow and didn't give as clean a light.

And the CFLs were less than half what the LEDs cost.


----------



## Bricofleur (Aug 28, 2009)

patron said:


> *moving up thru blessings*
> 
> last time we left off here
> with a new electric panel
> ...


Congratulations David. You did it right and large enough. (Oops, probably not)

I saw a clock on the wall. Does it mean you're planning to walk out of it ? 

All your efforts were worth it, right ? And what a journey for us it was to follow !

Best,

Serge

http://atelierdubricoleur.wordpress.com


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *moving up thru blessings*
> 
> last time we left off here
> with a new electric panel
> ...


thanks all

joeinGa

i got the same number of lights here too

in my kitchen i have 9 canister lights
started out with simple spots
then went to CFL bulbs there
after about a month or so
some turned yellow
and lost luminosity
and started going out completely
have switched a few (60w equivalent) as i can afford to LED's
very bright light and still cool 
and at 25,000 hours for roughly $12.50 apiece for the 100w equivalent
the LED's for the shop will give me the best return i feel
as i won't have to keep replacing them constantly
and the electric bill should go down quite a bit
i don't plan on being in the shop at night that much
the occasional stretch to finish something (getting to old to do that anymore)
when i get all the windows in daylight should be fine during the day
the ceiling will be white painted sheetrock
so will be a good reflector


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *moving up thru blessings*
> 
> last time we left off here
> with a new electric panel
> ...


hi serge

when people ask me how i am
i respond with

'i'm still breathing'

yes it is worth it
i'll be 70 in november
so i must be doing something right

no golden pond for me
unless i build myself a rowboat


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

patron said:


> *moving up thru blessings*
> 
> last time we left off here
> with a new electric panel
> ...


In my La Conner shop, David, I use dual sockets and two 150 watt equivalent CFLs in each fixture. I just leave them bare. Whole lot of light, and easy to replace the bulbs. In those places that really need the light, you could buy a cheap dual socket adapter, and use whatever lights you need in them. You might try daylight spectrum CFLs as well, they might give more light. The nice thing about the CFL's is you don't need high power sockets for them.

Have a good one, 35 degrees here in Anchorage. Not looking forward to winter time…...........


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

patron said:


> *moving up thru blessings*
> 
> last time we left off here
> with a new electric panel
> ...


it's beginning to look like a real shop, now you will be able to work inside for the winter. lookin good David!!!


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

patron said:


> *moving up thru blessings*
> 
> last time we left off here
> with a new electric panel
> ...


looks good


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *moving up thru blessings*
> 
> last time we left off here
> with a new electric panel
> ...


you CFL guys win for now
got 8 - bulbs on sale (100w equivalent)
for the cost of 1 LED

i dream of jeanie

but will settle for whatever light i can get


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

patron said:


> *moving up thru blessings*
> 
> last time we left off here
> with a new electric panel
> ...


David the shop is awesome ,no doubt in my mind of you getting her done ,i know how you work , your shop and cant nobody get this one its yours and you should be very proud and you deserve it my friend ,very blessed , pray you can sell the other place soon know that would come in usefully this winter ,hopefully i can come see ya if the weater permits in a month r two, thanks for the friend ship and tips ,i try to use the table saw tip every time i cut it on ,the one to stop and pray for focus when turning on the power to it ,i to have been dreaming of jeanie but i do a lot of that LOL , looking great my friend


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *moving up thru blessings*
> 
> last time we left off here
> with a new electric panel
> ...


hey eddie
glad to hear you working the shop

you know me
the only thing that takes time
is finding something to work with

little here and a little there

anytime you want buddy
doors always open


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

patron said:


> *moving up thru blessings*
> 
> last time we left off here
> with a new electric panel
> ...


David,

Approx. spacing of bulbs?

Thank you.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *moving up thru blessings*
> 
> last time we left off here
> with a new electric panel
> ...


hi joe

3 rows with 9 lights each 4' apart
the side rows are 5' from walls
and one center row at 14' 8" 
thought about 4 rows
but it seemed like overkill
as i don't plan on working all night in there

the center row only has 7 lights as i will put 2 fans up there too
to blow down the winter heat
from the stove

i got a summer cooling coming up soon
so don't use the fans for that


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

patron said:


> *moving up thru blessings*
> 
> last time we left off here
> with a new electric panel
> ...


Just in time for winter David.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *moving up thru blessings*
> 
> last time we left off here
> with a new electric panel
> ...


got the first fire burning in the house tonight
will be to 33* by morning


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

patron said:


> *moving up thru blessings*
> 
> last time we left off here
> with a new electric panel
> ...


WOW!

So COLD SO EARLY!

Sounds cozy…

Enjoy!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *moving up thru blessings*
> 
> last time we left off here
> with a new electric panel
> ...


45* out right now joe
almost 11 pm

they got snow up in colorado
bout 100 miles from me


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

patron said:


> *moving up thru blessings*
> 
> last time we left off here
> with a new electric panel
> ...


no, NO, *NO!!!*
No pictures of SNOW….
I ain't ready!!!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

patron said:


> *moving up thru blessings*
> 
> last time we left off here
> with a new electric panel
> ...


Looking Good David.

The CFL are certainly lghting up the place.

If LEDs are of interest here is some pictures of a friends open workshop I wired up last month, it has 12×30 W LEDs









There are four rows of three lights lights switched alteratively meaning row 1 and 3 consisting of six lights then 2 and 4. Row 1 being the closest and row 4 at the back









And at night with all on.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

patron said:


> *moving up thru blessings*
> 
> last time we left off here
> with a new electric panel
> ...


David you are my hero!
What a wonderful shop it is becoming, what a wonderful place to go and make sawdust and shaves.
I never stop to be amazed when I see what you manage to do on your own, wish I had your energy and most of all will power, it's unique.
So sexy to see all the heavy cast iron getting plugged up and running!
Best thoughts my friend,
Mads
So happy to hear the tree made it and are setting new leaves.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

patron said:


> *moving up thru blessings*
> 
> last time we left off here
> with a new electric panel
> ...


Amazing.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

*the beat goes on*

hi there neigbors

been awhile here more computer problems
lost i-photo on the macbook
got a new chromebook for that

thank you that wrote me and pointed me in the direction of using 
and learning new computer geek stuff (mac is much different from windows or chrome))
i was about ready to go to the local kindergarten class 
to learn how to use it
(i did get a windows 8.1 for a bit but took it back
way more and harder than i could ever need
like buying an 18 wheeler to go down the street
to buy a loaf of bread)

during this time i have been working off and on (real work in santa fe)
during time off been working on the shop
and a bedroom where the old shop was in the house

here are some up-grades









framing double walls for hallway to shop (on left)
and closet for bedroom









sheetrocked one side and insulated


















finishing both sides now

this gives me less space to heat this winter in the house
so i can conserve on firewood
and a room to store some stuff i will save out of the way
(will tape and texture/paint first)

in the shop i have done more electric boxes (quads)
along two walls with another coming soon


















these boxes are every 4' at a height of 4' from the floor
over any tools or work tables i might have there 
as the shop progresses with french cleat hanging cabs above
movable and dedicate each to a tool and their accessories and supplies









in order to save on wire and space for breakers in the main panel
i ran a total of 4 wires (2 - 220v and 2 - 110v around the walls)
each box has 1 - 220v duplex outlet and 1 - 110v outlet
by jumping every other box with separate circuits
i have 5 boxes on 1 each power source
the jumped boxes (4) have the other circuits to them

so every 8' is a different place the same circuit
and in between the separate circuit too
as i move tools or add more there is always a handy receptacle to plug into
that way if two heavy draw tools should land close together
i can just go to the next plug on a different circuit
and use the spare for a minor draw tool

at our last blog many mentioned that the shop stove was over exposed floor
when i was setting the stove i totally skipped that need
eager to put in the roof jack and chimminey

thank you for bringing that up

so i went and moved the stove out of the way
and cut out the overlay floor in the corner (5'x6')
leaving a 3/4" space over the original OSB floor


















got 1/4" 'wonderboard' (cement)
and did a double layer in that space staggered seams









and will tile there when the temp comeback up some









woke this morning to 3" of snow here

time to hunker down now

stay warm 
and thanks for stopping in

have a great holidays


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

patron said:


> *the beat goes on*
> 
> hi there neigbors
> 
> ...


Hi David, it looks like you're moving in the right direction…. glad you figured out your new computer. At the rate you're going, your home and shop could be just the way you want it by Christmas, I hope it is.

Love the picture of the snow

Well Done David!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *the beat goes on*
> 
> hi there neigbors
> 
> ...


hi there cher
thank you

maybe not insulated
but all the tools are working
need more vacuum lines too

day by day
thats how we live

how are things in south africa autumn
from your parka
it looks colder than i imagined


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

patron said:


> *the beat goes on*
> 
> hi there neigbors
> 
> ...


Gettin' things situated, I see.

Focusing on the inside stuff, now.
Just in time….

Woodstove… check.
firewood… check.
How is the water supply???

Good to see the shop taking on the shape that you want….


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

patron said:


> *the beat goes on*
> 
> hi there neigbors
> 
> ...


Hey David, too bad you dont live here in SA, I could have gotten all your electrical boxes and cables at a very good price… I work at an electrical wholesaler.

David you and I write to each other every day, you know that that photo was taken last year… hahahaha


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

patron said:


> *the beat goes on*
> 
> hi there neigbors
> 
> ...


yeee haw david, looks great, your shop is going to be so great, your power needs will be met and like you have explained, can move large tools next to each other and have the power there…this is the Patron super shop…i sure am glad you have all of these skills…if you were to have had to bring someone in…the cost would have been out of the roof, things are coming along splendidly , i can see you in there with a warm fire and the woodworker at work…


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

patron said:


> *the beat goes on*
> 
> hi there neigbors
> 
> ...


Dang, David. There's no stopping you. That looks great. Wish I had your energy and stamina. And know how. And skill. And on and on and on.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *the beat goes on*
> 
> hi there neigbors
> 
> ...


hey *son*
can't hold back the winter any longer
hope you are warm too
water tanks both full
and when the snow melts even better

that would be nice *cher*
course the airfare might just take up any discount

hi *grizz*
don't forget the floor boxes too
so all the tools can be worked
without wires and hoses laying around

good morning *gary*
nothing to it
just need to dig into your inner woodworker
let the tide and joy carry you along

hows the leg works coming along
hope you are up and running better
(pun intended)


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

patron said:


> *the beat goes on*
> 
> hi there neigbors
> 
> ...


Looking good David. Did you run any power lines under the floor for tools "out in the middle"?
That cement board should be a nice safe base for your stove. I took the easy route and used four 2' square 1 1/2" concrete patio slabs with exposed aggregate tops. The look nice but catch dust, ashes etc. I like your approach.
It is really good to see you all buttoned up against the weather this winter.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *the beat goes on*
> 
> hi there neigbors
> 
> ...


hey *paul*

i plan on using some patio pavers i got too
in a metal frame just under the stove itself

did the inset tile
to keep things low
so the door doesn't scrape there

still working the floor boxes
will do more as funds allow
(wire and vacuum lines)


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

patron said:


> *the beat goes on*
> 
> hi there neigbors
> 
> ...


Great Progress!

Glad you finally figured how to post pictures! 

Everything looks Fantastic!!

Little by little… step by step… and you're doing SO GOOD!!

Thank you for the update and the wiring / circuit details… COOL!

Stay warm!


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

patron said:


> *the beat goes on*
> 
> hi there neigbors
> 
> ...


Great Progress Maestro!
If you'd like to keep the snow out in your neck of the 'woods'
that would be fine by me… 
Glad to see you figured a way to get the photos up David and again, Congrats on the New 'Puter…
Subliminal message follows….
(Insulate, insulate, insulate…) **


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *the beat goes on*
> 
> hi there neigbors
> 
> ...


hi *joe*

'with a little help from my friends'

still snowing here
went out and broomed off the satellite dish
6" and falling
can't see more than 100 yards
(course you can't see more than 100 feet in some parts of LA
even on a clear day) 

youe share is still falling *michael*
(got it, got it, got it)
now for the planets to get with the program
and link me to some insulation


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

patron said:


> *the beat goes on*
> 
> hi there neigbors
> 
> ...


David it is looking great ,the shop is the envy of of any woodworker ,awesome you have really done a lot of work on it and i mean a lot come a long way from just last year , glad you got the puter fixed pics look good,get to cold for ya up there come on down here and warm up a bit , 6 inches of snow here the national guard would have to be called out  ,house and shop is looking great


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

patron said:


> *the beat goes on*
> 
> hi there neigbors
> 
> ...


Looks like you are getting geared up for some serious work there David. It's good to have a lot outlets everywhere. That will give you more flexibility with the placement of tools and also be handy for electric hand tools wherever you are working. I have a similar setup in my shop and I use all of them quite a lot. The oven setup should be good too. A great way to get rid of those pesky cut-offs. It sure looks cold outside your place, so I'm sure that oven will get a lot of use. It's unusually warm here. We have a hanging plant next to the front door that is still in full bloom and we still have flowers on our hedge too. Not so strange in Florida maybe, but really weird here in Norway.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *the beat goes on*
> 
> hi there neigbors
> 
> ...


ah there you are *eddie*

house is nice and warm here
and the snow is good for making snowgaters

we don't need the national guard
we got the sun 
it just popped out
will melt things for the tank now


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

patron said:


> *the beat goes on*
> 
> hi there neigbors
> 
> ...


David,

LA is better than it used to be… You can probably a lot longer than 200 yards now… Much better!

When was the last time you saw LA in the daytime?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *the beat goes on*
> 
> hi there neigbors
> 
> ...


still growing in norway *mike*
i'd have thought you would be under a foot by now
maybe the poles shifted somewhat
and areas are changing from that

so long as we get water
i'm good

got tired of tripping over cords and hoses
got 2 parts carts too
got to keep them clear
so i don't have to carry stacks of wood
from tool to tool 
one by one


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *the beat goes on*
> 
> hi there neigbors
> 
> ...


*joe*

been a while

when i was going to learn woodworking
(at the fed pen in lompoc)
coming over the hill into the basin
i was above the black cloud (smog)
got down in to it
and my eyes watered
and my breath started to hurt

as you can tell

i made it out alive


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

patron said:


> *the beat goes on*
> 
> hi there neigbors
> 
> ...


Looking good .. enjoy the journey…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

patron said:


> *the beat goes on*
> 
> hi there neigbors
> 
> ...


LA is a lot better NOW…

Since then, we've probably changed all gasoline pumps to also capture tank fumes while refueling…
... plus, more newer cars on the road that are better emitting cleaner engines and strict SMOG checks, etc.


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

patron said:


> *the beat goes on*
> 
> hi there neigbors
> 
> ...


Great update David. As always, I enjoy watching your progress.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

patron said:


> *the beat goes on*
> 
> hi there neigbors
> 
> ...


Hey David…...you are definitely keeping busy there…..great progress on the house and the shop both….very cool…

And snow too…......!


----------



## changeoffocus (Dec 21, 2013)

patron said:


> *the beat goes on*
> 
> hi there neigbors
> 
> ...


David,
I am so impressed with the speed in which you're closing out your shop build. Your project plan was well thought out and it's clear that whenever you were not installing materials you were carefully planning your next move. 
Well executed Superman, I look forward to the next session.
Bob


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

patron said:


> *the beat goes on*
> 
> hi there neigbors
> 
> ...


Looking good brother.
Glad to see you are doing well and the shop is coming along.
Nice to see the pictures.
Stay warm & Merry Christmas.


----------



## janice (Jan 8, 2009)

patron said:


> *the beat goes on*
> 
> hi there neigbors
> 
> ...


It's been awhile since I've looked at anything on here but had to check out your shop. It is really turning out nice! But that's what I expected! Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

patron said:


> *the beat goes on*
> 
> hi there neigbors
> 
> ...


Looking great David! Insulation just in time for winter. BTW, wiring passes cyber inspection ;-)


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

patron said:


> *the beat goes on*
> 
> hi there neigbors
> 
> ...


Late to the party, all the good stuff's been said! So let me just add my congratulations on the progress and anticipating the next installment. Be safe and warm, David.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *the beat goes on*
> 
> hi there neigbors
> 
> ...


good morning all

today is a milestone for me
my 70 b'day

going to celebrate with more sheetrock in the new bedroom
never thought i'd make it past 20
and here i am blessed with my own home and a new shop
and some good friends

think i'll have some more coffee

wishing you all a great holidays
and a pryer for all your dreams
for you and your loved ones

play safe


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

patron said:


> *the beat goes on*
> 
> hi there neigbors
> 
> ...


Happy birthday, David! Have an extra piece of cake for me (calorie free, since it's birthday cake)!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

patron said:


> *the beat goes on*
> 
> hi there neigbors
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday, DAD!!!

I'll join you in a coffee & a "toast"....


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

patron said:


> *the beat goes on*
> 
> hi there neigbors
> 
> ...


Hey David!

*Happy H A P P Y Birthday!*

Have a GREAT DAY, week, month, year!

I'm 8 years ahead of you! Know how you feel…

.

.

.

.

You knew that Birthdays are good for you… didn't you?

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

The more you have, the Longer you live!  

Have a good one! (sorry I'm a day late…)


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

patron said:


> *the beat goes on*
> 
> hi there neigbors
> 
> ...


David, you may need that insulation going on that snow drop in New York yesterday.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

patron said:


> *the beat goes on*
> 
> hi there neigbors
> 
> ...


Hey Old Man.
Happy Birthday (late).

Great job on the shop. Wish I'd had thought of that electrical run. Neat idea.
Didnt see any board behind the stove place. Please put some there. Want to see you around a good while longer.


----------



## Doe (Aug 26, 2010)

patron said:


> *the beat goes on*
> 
> hi there neigbors
> 
> ...


Great progress! And a belated happy birthday!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

patron said:


> *the beat goes on*
> 
> hi there neigbors
> 
> ...


;-)


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

*and along came jones ....*

hi folks

it's been a while since i have posted some shop work
bits and pieces here and there
then one day things changed for me

here is what happened (please watch and listen i can't seem to get it to take)

i was installing a shelving unit for a long time friend and client
he saw my rickety ride i use to work with (and the only running one i got)









he (i will call him 'jones')took me to an old gas station that sold cars now
and looking out the window said
'there's your truck there'
and wrote a check for a down (both from him and his friend - also called 'jones')
and 2 hours later i was home with a '06 toyota rav 4 4×4









suddenly the phone rang
it was a different 'jones' calling from washington dc
a ticket was waiting for me to come fix the jones home
(i suspected it was built by washington himself
the colonial style was a hint)
i suggested i drive my new ride there with some tools in it

but no that would be to easy 
so i landed without even a pencil 
and spent 3 weeks fixing old windows and doors and plumbing and leaks
and dry rot and …. all with cro-magnon tools i found in the garage

well i did the best i could there and spent some wonderful times eating donuts
mrs. jones even got me a refurbished i-pad (which i am still learning

from there off to visit mr and mrs jones in NH for a week
and see their new home (if you can call a 100+ year old house new)
another wonderful visit and 
i was fortunate to find an old friend from new mexico
and had a wonderful seafood dinner with he and mrs jones in their home 
down the street from where i was staying (thanks for the linc - i did get the trust stuff)

well i got home and promptly took a week in bed
ready to get back on the shop build with some renewed vigor
but got a call from my local bud jones to come help finnish some cabs he was doing
so no rest for me and off to work with the younger set
(they don't even take breaks these days)
got home and back to bed after 3 brutal weeks

ready to get back on the shop
when my neighbor jones needs his roof re-shingled
(i have never touched them before - i did get him to look into a roofing gun rental
he bought his own, and in 5 minuets i was a pro)
after 1 week in the blazing sun
i came home and seeking rest again
went into the shop to see about the insulation i had gotten with all that lucre
it was so hot in there i could only work at night
and started doing that









first some insulation in the walls R-19
and R-38 in the ceiling
as it was very dicey working that high up on a ladder
i went over to my bud jones and borrowed his scaffolding and sheet lift
i had to order an extension for the lift to go to a full 12' height
and wheels for the scaffold - that took a few weeks to get
so i made some doors for the loading bay









two by-fold on one side
and one single on the other for entry (i did remove and close off the metal door that was there originally and put it in the hallway leading into the house
and got more sliding windows for the plastic covered opening in the exterior walls
and now have air and more light in there










with some wallboard i started working on the ceiling
and got a few up as time allowed
i had to reconfigure all the tools into a packed wudge out of the way
for the ceiling work 
so one row of insulation one sheet of wallboards tape the seams 
and paint (i found some PVA primer at lowes 5 gal for $39)
was running out of dineros for more wallboard waiting for SS to land
when along comes jones ….
and gifted me 32 sheets of wallboard waiting for me at the local lowes
(i have gotten 12 up now and got the lights back on last night along the first row)










the moral of this story is that i asked for nothing of anyone
aside from borrowing a lift and scaffold

i have been very blessed to have all these anonymous angels helping me
and to be gifted all this help with the shop and in life

i thank the good Lord everyday for my life
i never ask for anything i can do for myself
He knows what i need
and the universe seems to work just fine without my interference

bless you all in your endeavors
and enjoy a celebration of our independence on the fourth of july
(for you foreigners that was the movie where they smoked the cigars
when they saves mankind)

it is motor-home matting season out now
so please be careful on the roads
they can be dangerous when they are rutting

especially the dinosaurs


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

patron said:


> *and along came jones ....*
> 
> hi folks
> 
> ...


Coming along well in spite of the "distractions" David.
I'm not a particularly religious person but the quote "As ye sow, so shall ye reap" comes to mind here.
No one is more deserving that you are, a heartwarming story.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

patron said:


> *and along came jones ....*
> 
> hi folks
> 
> ...


That's WONDERFUL, Patron (David)!

The Jone's family is really good to you… 

Glad you're making progress on your Shop… Super COOL Shop!

Thank you for the Update!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *and along came jones ....*
> 
> hi folks
> 
> ...


thanks *paul*

'i'm spiritual - not religious ' seems to work for me too
we all know to many still waiting for a better sofa
as if it is their due

hi *joe*
at our age it takes focus and lots of balance
in everything we do
(and a nap from time to time)


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

patron said:


> *and along came jones ....*
> 
> hi folks
> 
> ...


Dad,

I'm very upset with you!!! 
However, I suppose you have a good excuse for missing Woodstick 2015!!! ;^)

Wish you had clued me in on the NH visit….
I'da made the trip to say hello…. I'm right next door.

Love the story & the narrative!!!
Couldn't be a more deserving soul out there.
Karma, Karma, karma…

Shop is progressing nicely.
Thanks for the update and affirmation….
that there are still good people out there (besides yourself, that is)!!!

Best of everything to you….


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

patron said:


> *and along came jones ....*
> 
> hi folks
> 
> ...


Man, I've been jonesin', waiting for a new blog from you,
thought your were parked on the couch,
watching the Kardashians or something… 

I've heard it said that, "No Good Deed goes unpunished" 
but have never believed it for a minute!
They should say, "No Good Deed goes unrewarded!" 
You've helped scores of People in your lifetime David
and like caches of Good Will, some of it has come back your way…
Enjoy it!!

The Shop is looking Great!
Thanks for the well wishes for tomorrow the 4th
Thanks also for getting me started
and showing me how to redo the Bedroom here…
It's finally finished, right down to the floor… 









Do you get many Fireworks up your neck of the Desert???


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

patron said:


> *and along came jones ....*
> 
> hi folks
> 
> ...


Looking good David.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *and along came jones ....*
> 
> hi folks
> 
> ...


howdy all

*son* tried to make it but the ride went sou …. er …. north without me
as far as NH
that almost didn't happen just at the last minuet
there will come a time for us to meet

*michael* that room sure looks different now
you have done a fine job on it
floor looks great

hey *don* have a great 4th down there
thanks for stopping in


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

patron said:


> *and along came jones ....*
> 
> hi folks
> 
> ...


U never cease to amaze me David. Everything lookin up and goin your way ;-)


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

patron said:


> *and along came jones ....*
> 
> hi folks
> 
> ...


So good to hear you are keeping busy… and the workshop will be ready when it is time…
Kindest regard, Larry from Downunder…


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

patron said:


> *and along came jones ....*
> 
> hi folks
> 
> ...


Being your senior by a few years I can only say that I have some idea of what this work is costing you in a physical sense, both for work done for the 'Jones's' and at your own home. On the whole though it looks like you are a net winner spiritually with so many happy friends left in your wake. Your shop is looking fantastic and I can't wait to see it finished. It should be a wonderful work space and allow you to do whatever kind of projects suits your fancy. Have a great 4th!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

patron said:


> *and along came jones ....*
> 
> hi folks
> 
> ...


What can I say David, what goes around comes around. You do your stuff and collect your rewards.

Your new rav4 and shop progress looks impressive.

Steve


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

patron said:


> *and along came jones ....*
> 
> hi folks
> 
> ...


David, you are an inspiration to us all. I always believe, give to others and if it comes back great, if not, I have the satisfaction that I helped someone.
Don


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

patron said:


> *and along came jones ....*
> 
> hi folks
> 
> ...


Most excellent Dave!


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

patron said:


> *and along came jones ....*
> 
> hi folks
> 
> ...


What an adventure David and a great story, are you going with OSB or sheet rock on the interior walls? I wish I had used OSB on my original building instead of the sheet rock because I sure am loving that OSB on the addition I just completed.


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

patron said:


> *and along came jones ....*
> 
> hi folks
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great update David!!


----------



## Bricofleur (Aug 28, 2009)

patron said:


> *and along came jones ....*
> 
> hi folks
> 
> ...


Remember the Yin/Yang ? Energy roundtrips only. The more you give, the more you get. No doubt you got that much, David. God bless!
Good to hear from you.

Best,

Serge

http://atelierdubricoleur.wordpress.com


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

patron said:


> *and along came jones ....*
> 
> hi folks
> 
> ...


Hi David

So nice to see how much you have been doing. Last I seen you were doing working in your house and still planning the workshop. I now see you will have the work shop of your dreams.

I am thinking I was not the Joness but the Blue customer and I like that you came over to help a little over 4 years ago.

God Bless and take care my friend


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *and along came jones ....*
> 
> hi folks
> 
> ...


good morning all

happy 4th !

thank you for the kind comments and well wishes

in my haste to use the time in the shop right
(around the heat issues here)
i work early and late as i can
so don't do as much LJ as i used to

it takes me about 2 hours per sheet on the ceiling
from insulation to a coat of mud then paint

to keep from going bonkers 
i change from time to time
and even forgot that yes the walls are all OSB
and have french cleats 
making everything as modular and adaptive as i can

life is it's own reward
and i am grateful to all that help

bless you all
and your loved ones


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

patron said:


> *and along came jones ....*
> 
> hi folks
> 
> ...


"Paying It Forward" works both ways …. this case in point proves it ! Thanks for sharing


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

patron said:


> *and along came jones ....*
> 
> hi folks
> 
> ...


David, I'm happy that some of your good deeds are being rewarded. Shop is looking good. Don't know anything about those "Rav" thingys but if it's an upgrade for you, I'm glad. Have a happy Fourth.


----------



## CJIII (Jan 3, 2014)

patron said:


> *and along came jones ....*
> 
> hi folks
> 
> ...


Nice progress!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

patron said:


> *and along came jones ....*
> 
> hi folks
> 
> ...


You surely will have something to celebrate when you finish, if you are still in one piece. Are you going to air condition it, or just go with a monster exhaust fan. Heating might be easier than cooling, I suspect.

You are brave doing all that stuff yourself. I no longer go up on ladders, and keep my 120# brute of a wife handy to do the heavy lifting.

Happy July 4th weekend, may the force be with you…......................(-:


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

patron said:


> *and along came jones ....*
> 
> hi folks
> 
> ...


Hey David - as usual, you have been busy! Nice to here you got some travel time in, how cool is that! Nice wheels….and of course the shop is getting better all the time…......

Do you got the numbers for the Jones's ??


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

patron said:


> *and along came jones ....*
> 
> hi folks
> 
> ...


Congratulations, traveling can be very tiring


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

patron said:


> *and along came jones ....*
> 
> hi folks
> 
> ...


Be you a child or any age, naps are wonderful! Congratulations on your blessings, David. Progress! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## changeoffocus (Dec 21, 2013)

patron said:


> *and along came jones ....*
> 
> hi folks
> 
> ...


David, 
Great progress and a great story. I'm late in commenting but everyone seems to be agreement that your long list of good deeds is coming back at a good time. 
It could not happen to a more deserving person. 
The shop looks great and you are still "Superman" in my book. 
Bob


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

patron said:


> *and along came jones ....*
> 
> hi folks
> 
> ...


You are wonderful David!
Yes!!!
Love to read about your way, you and Mr. Jones…
Life is what we see and through your eyes I love what I see, thank you.
All my best thoughts get wings here,
Mads


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

patron said:


> *and along came jones ....*
> 
> hi folks
> 
> ...


*ESA TIENDA MEJORA Y CRECE!!!!
BUEN TRABAJO VIEJITO!!!!*


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

patron said:


> *and along came jones ....*
> 
> hi folks
> 
> ...


David we seriously miss you!
How is the shop moving on?
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

*ongoing still*

hi there folks: seems it has been years since i did another post to this blog. i have gotten some PM's asking about the shop build, and have wanted to do another, but as life dictates our actions at times, never did get around to it. so i will give some ongoing work not only to the shop, but the house as well.

last blog i had just gotten a new (to me) suv. something i finally paid off thru the last 4 years.

so let's see if i can highlight whats been ongoing in that time

started out by adding 16 lights under the shop.
and skirting it in to keep winter cold at bay



























inside a sheet goods rack was built









then some work in the old shop
walls to make 2 bedrooms
there were 4 2×4x16' walls to do here
hallway entrance and and shop hallway and closet inside bedrooms


















back outside again shop delivery porch


















which brings us to the sheet insulation (2 layers of 3/4" staggered seams)
that have been added outside the house/shop to save on heating costs.
that led to a ceiling hung heater in the shop and a propane line to it









and a closet for shop firewood









and since the shop/house roof water was still coming under the house storage area, a drainage was needed there to carry water away. dome in a french drain style, plastic sheet, gravel, 4" slit drain line, more gravel and tar paper over to keep sand out of the drain line









i went to colorado to a prayer service
and got to sit next to lady that asked me if i was the guy that made all the boxes in use there
she had heard me talking with the farm owner outside
about maybe borrowing his tractor (something i been trying to get for years)

when i answered yes
she said her dad had passed 5 years before and left her the farm and she gave me the tractor he used (it was down and out all that time) with a wonderful friend along went and found it and ultimately brought it home where it is running off and on. it's got flat on the big rear wheel now
used it to jerk sagebrush from the shop delivery drive and the ongoing things. 









got a call one night from a friend 'down east'. his 120 year old house he was doing a foundation curb on. it was old style 6' deep trench with granite boulders layed in. had caved in, exposing a two story wall unsupported for 28'.
got on a plane and arrived the next evening









to this









the first week got rubble cleared









and built a form for the new foundation









and another friend that lived close by
would come help from time to time

second week we poured 7 yards of concrete









then the stem wall to the house beam was framed and poured
just as the form was topping out the form broke

knocking my part time helper friend and i off the big concrete block
both were on the floor with the form on us and the wet cement on the form 
helper got up and went to the hospital his hand got some splints and pins
i stayed and raked more concrete into another smaller form while owner cleaned up the mess and saved the forms to be built again and scribed to the granite boulders

here i am after the concreet was done that day









after it all i was admitted to the hospital and bruised and battered

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










fortunately no broken bones or blood vessels got injured
my whole left side got crushed my left leg swollen for months afterwards









came home and got back to work here
i just had my 75th birthday
and figure if i stay focused and busy
things will keep working
by the grace of God

well for now
thanks for stoping in

bless you all









and remember


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

patron said:


> *ongoing still*
> 
> hi there folks: seems it has been years since i did another post to this blog. i have gotten some PM's asking about the shop build, and have wanted to do another, but as life dictates our actions at times, never did get around to it. so i will give some ongoing work not only to the shop, but the house as well.
> 
> ...


Hey you old coot. Good to see you. Been a while


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

patron said:


> *ongoing still*
> 
> hi there folks: seems it has been years since i did another post to this blog. i have gotten some PM's asking about the shop build, and have wanted to do another, but as life dictates our actions at times, never did get around to it. so i will give some ongoing work not only to the shop, but the house as well.
> 
> ...


OMG… You have been through HELL and survived! Thank God!

Glad you're OK.

What happened to the house job where the accident happened? Someone else finish it up?

Your shop is looking real good…

Thank you for the update…

Happy belated 75th birthday!!

What shape are you in now? Can you work without pain?
What are you planning on doing next?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *ongoing still*
> 
> hi there folks: seems it has been years since i did another post to this blog. i have gotten some PM's asking about the shop build, and have wanted to do another, but as life dictates our actions at times, never did get around to it. so i will give some ongoing work not only to the shop, but the house as well.
> 
> ...


thanks gary
been getting older
but still going

how about yourself


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *ongoing still*
> 
> hi there folks: seems it has been years since i did another post to this blog. i have gotten some PM's asking about the shop build, and have wanted to do another, but as life dictates our actions at times, never did get around to it. so i will give some ongoing work not only to the shop, but the house as well.
> 
> ...


yep joe
you know the old gezzer story

wake up
think about what to do

go back to sleep

i went back again and did some inside work 
stairs and framing
owner doing things there on weekends
he will have crews come in for sheetrock and whatever else needed
he still wan't me to come back and do more

waiting to see when that might be


----------



## tyvekboy (Feb 24, 2010)

patron said:


> *ongoing still*
> 
> hi there folks: seems it has been years since i did another post to this blog. i have gotten some PM's asking about the shop build, and have wanted to do another, but as life dictates our actions at times, never did get around to it. so i will give some ongoing work not only to the shop, but the house as well.
> 
> ...


David. Good to see you're keeping busy. I haven't been posting for over 2 years cause been busy myself adding on to my shop & house. Hope to blog about the adventure when i run out of things to do.

Have a happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

patron said:


> *ongoing still*
> 
> hi there folks: seems it has been years since i did another post to this blog. i have gotten some PM's asking about the shop build, and have wanted to do another, but as life dictates our actions at times, never did get around to it. so i will give some ongoing work not only to the shop, but the house as well.
> 
> ...


Good to see your alive and still kicking up lots of sawdust … not to mention messing around with lots of concrete too! Thanks for the very interesting update and I do hope you're healing well David!!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *ongoing still*
> 
> hi there folks: seems it has been years since i did another post to this blog. i have gotten some PM's asking about the shop build, and have wanted to do another, but as life dictates our actions at times, never did get around to it. so i will give some ongoing work not only to the shop, but the house as well.
> 
> ...


it's taken me 55 years
to realize i'm not 20 anymore

like many now
somewhat lost
and somewhat found

nothing to prove anymore anyway

which is a good thing

enjoy the holidays 
and thanks for checking in


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

patron said:


> *ongoing still*
> 
> hi there folks: seems it has been years since i did another post to this blog. i have gotten some PM's asking about the shop build, and have wanted to do another, but as life dictates our actions at times, never did get around to it. so i will give some ongoing work not only to the shop, but the house as well.
> 
> ...


Hey David. That blowout could have ended horribly! Glad to hear you both made it out of that space.

Your new shop is looking good. Do you have a move-in date?


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

patron said:


> *ongoing still*
> 
> hi there folks: seems it has been years since i did another post to this blog. i have gotten some PM's asking about the shop build, and have wanted to do another, but as life dictates our actions at times, never did get around to it. so i will give some ongoing work not only to the shop, but the house as well.
> 
> ...


Holy crap…it's patron…...good to hear from you!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *ongoing still*
> 
> hi there folks: seems it has been years since i did another post to this blog. i have gotten some PM's asking about the shop build, and have wanted to do another, but as life dictates our actions at times, never did get around to it. so i will give some ongoing work not only to the shop, but the house as well.
> 
> ...


hi don

all my dates moved out

so on with the show here

the shop is usable
just cluttered for now

sure miss me some eddie









God bless


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *ongoing still*
> 
> hi there folks: seems it has been years since i did another post to this blog. i have gotten some PM's asking about the shop build, and have wanted to do another, but as life dictates our actions at times, never did get around to it. so i will give some ongoing work not only to the shop, but the house as well.
> 
> ...


hi jeff

like many here
i don't LJ as much as before
mostly when a bud posts something
and i get a notice

keep up the good works
i do enjoy seeing them


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

patron said:


> *ongoing still*
> 
> hi there folks: seems it has been years since i did another post to this blog. i have gotten some PM's asking about the shop build, and have wanted to do another, but as life dictates our actions at times, never did get around to it. so i will give some ongoing work not only to the shop, but the house as well.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you again David!

Gettin old ain't for sissies I always say but wisdom does come with it…...


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *ongoing still*
> 
> hi there folks: seems it has been years since i did another post to this blog. i have gotten some PM's asking about the shop build, and have wanted to do another, but as life dictates our actions at times, never did get around to it. so i will give some ongoing work not only to the shop, but the house as well.
> 
> ...


along with some blank spots
confusing days
head scratching
fiberglass hulls
and lots of naps


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

patron said:


> *ongoing still*
> 
> hi there folks: seems it has been years since i did another post to this blog. i have gotten some PM's asking about the shop build, and have wanted to do another, but as life dictates our actions at times, never did get around to it. so i will give some ongoing work not only to the shop, but the house as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Eddie photo! I miss that big guy….......

I need to start building again…....thanks for the boost…........


----------



## Praki (Jun 17, 2007)

patron said:


> *ongoing still*
> 
> hi there folks: seems it has been years since i did another post to this blog. i have gotten some PM's asking about the shop build, and have wanted to do another, but as life dictates our actions at times, never did get around to it. so i will give some ongoing work not only to the shop, but the house as well.
> 
> ...


Over the years, I have wondered about you and your workshop. Good to see the progress and impressed with what you do at 75! Keep it going David!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

patron said:


> *ongoing still*
> 
> hi there folks: seems it has been years since i did another post to this blog. i have gotten some PM's asking about the shop build, and have wanted to do another, but as life dictates our actions at times, never did get around to it. so i will give some ongoing work not only to the shop, but the house as well.
> 
> ...


OMG and I thought I posted some bizarre stories!

Is that form work Bamboo?
If its any consolation when my son did his pour one of the forms blew out as well, lotta weight behind the concrete, no injuries just mess to cleanup and more concrete to order.

Keep the tractor purring!


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

patron said:


> *ongoing still*
> 
> hi there folks: seems it has been years since i did another post to this blog. i have gotten some PM's asking about the shop build, and have wanted to do another, but as life dictates our actions at times, never did get around to it. so i will give some ongoing work not only to the shop, but the house as well.
> 
> ...


Man, I figured you were dead!
Glad to see your still on the up-side of the grass.
You've been a busy boy, and Happy Birthday!
Let's try not to wait another 4 years before your next update, OK?
Peace brother.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

patron said:


> *ongoing still*
> 
> hi there folks: seems it has been years since i did another post to this blog. i have gotten some PM's asking about the shop build, and have wanted to do another, but as life dictates our actions at times, never did get around to it. so i will give some ongoing work not only to the shop, but the house as well.
> 
> ...


Happy birthday to you, happy birthday 2 U, happy birthday 2 U, HAPPY BIRTHDAY dear Dav……i.i.i.i..i..d.d.d..d…d! HAPPY BIRTHDAY 2 Uuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!

Good to see you have it all under control.


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

patron said:


> *ongoing still*
> 
> hi there folks: seems it has been years since i did another post to this blog. i have gotten some PM's asking about the shop build, and have wanted to do another, but as life dictates our actions at times, never did get around to it. so i will give some ongoing work not only to the shop, but the house as well.
> 
> ...


Hi David, it has been a long time since you posted on the shop along, so much has happened in the meantime. Good to see the shop getting close to how you want it to be, I know it has been a struggle for you but then again you are one of those people that always manages to figure out a way to work smarter not harder (unlike me). 
That was a dreadful accident that you had, glad you didnt break any bones and you're on the mend.
It is sad about your buddy Eddie, you did something for him that I am sure he was very grafteful for, remodeling his shop and giving him more space to work in. I remember you saying that you were both looking forward to doing a road show, well hopefully some day you will get to go on that road show and meet up with some Ljs.
Your work speaks volumes about your dedication to your work, you are Blessed to have been able to do something you are passionate about.
Hope you've had a wonderful birthday…. didnt see any birthday cake though.. perhaps some doughnuts?
May God always Bless you with good health, peace, joy and happiness. 
I dont know of anyone that has a kind heart like you do…. you have helped so many people without them even asking for it.
God Bless you my dearest friend.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

patron said:


> *ongoing still*
> 
> hi there folks: seems it has been years since i did another post to this blog. i have gotten some PM's asking about the shop build, and have wanted to do another, but as life dictates our actions at times, never did get around to it. so i will give some ongoing work not only to the shop, but the house as well.
> 
> ...


Good to see that you are still at it David. I am pretty amazed at all the work you have accomplished on your new shop. My unsolicited advice is just to keep going until you can't. I would think that with such a fine workshop you could find an apprentice to share the workload on future projects.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

patron said:


> *ongoing still*
> 
> hi there folks: seems it has been years since i did another post to this blog. i have gotten some PM's asking about the shop build, and have wanted to do another, but as life dictates our actions at times, never did get around to it. so i will give some ongoing work not only to the shop, but the house as well.
> 
> ...


Glad to see you're still in there a kickin. missed seeing progress on your shop.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

patron said:


> *ongoing still*
> 
> hi there folks: seems it has been years since i did another post to this blog. i have gotten some PM's asking about the shop build, and have wanted to do another, but as life dictates our actions at times, never did get around to it. so i will give some ongoing work not only to the shop, but the house as well.
> 
> ...


David, that leg looks like a serious issue. Take care buddy.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

patron said:


> *ongoing still*
> 
> hi there folks: seems it has been years since i did another post to this blog. i have gotten some PM's asking about the shop build, and have wanted to do another, but as life dictates our actions at times, never did get around to it. so i will give some ongoing work not only to the shop, but the house as well.
> 
> ...


Patron: Glad to see that you are still active. Like not as active as before. The age keeps going and the clock is not slowing down.

be blessed brother.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *ongoing still*
> 
> hi there folks: seems it has been years since i did another post to this blog. i have gotten some PM's asking about the shop build, and have wanted to do another, but as life dictates our actions at times, never did get around to it. so i will give some ongoing work not only to the shop, but the house as well.
> 
> ...


thank you all for your concerned and kind comments

will do a part 2 soon i hope
(there is still more to this blog)

winterizing here for now

no plans for the holidays
do hope you all enjoy yours

good to hear from old friends

whatever you celebrate
enjoy


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

patron said:


> *ongoing still*
> 
> hi there folks: seems it has been years since i did another post to this blog. i have gotten some PM's asking about the shop build, and have wanted to do another, but as life dictates our actions at times, never did get around to it. so i will give some ongoing work not only to the shop, but the house as well.
> 
> ...


Wow, you just about bought the farm, there! Just another payment, I guess. I hope I'm doing as well as you 10 years from now!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

patron said:


> *ongoing still*
> 
> hi there folks: seems it has been years since i did another post to this blog. i have gotten some PM's asking about the shop build, and have wanted to do another, but as life dictates our actions at times, never did get around to it. so i will give some ongoing work not only to the shop, but the house as well.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you! Thanks for the update.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

patron said:


> *ongoing still*
> 
> hi there folks: seems it has been years since i did another post to this blog. i have gotten some PM's asking about the shop build, and have wanted to do another, but as life dictates our actions at times, never did get around to it. so i will give some ongoing work not only to the shop, but the house as well.
> 
> ...


Hi David,
Soooo good to see you are up and running.
Wonderful builds on the workshop, it really becomes a dream workshop, even I can see it makes you struggle at times, but with the insulation and drain, you will be in a dry and warm place.
Auuuucccchhhh that leg looks painful, what a story.
You are a superman David, I really admire your energy and will.
Hope there are a smile on the lips and you find time to relax also.
Best of my thoughts,
Mads


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

patron said:


> *ongoing still*
> 
> hi there folks: seems it has been years since i did another post to this blog. i have gotten some PM's asking about the shop build, and have wanted to do another, but as life dictates our actions at times, never did get around to it. so i will give some ongoing work not only to the shop, but the house as well.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you are still with the program!! I just got to La Conner after a cruise down to South America, and a few days in Dallas visiting with my wife's brother. Will do a little work here on the house while I am here for two weeks, then back to Anchorage. Doing reasonably well, considering my bout with heart failure and a very minor stoke earlier this year. But I am back at 'em again.

Keep on plugging, that's what keeps us going…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

patron said:


> *ongoing still*
> 
> hi there folks: seems it has been years since i did another post to this blog. i have gotten some PM's asking about the shop build, and have wanted to do another, but as life dictates our actions at times, never did get around to it. so i will give some ongoing work not only to the shop, but the house as well.
> 
> ...





> Doing reasonably well, considering my bout with heart failure and a very minor stoke earlier this year. But I am back at em again.
> 
> Keep on plugging, that s what keeps us going…
> 
> - Jim Bertelson


Golly, Jim, I didn''t know what you were going through… missed it if you posted about it…

I'm glad you are recovering good! Keep it up… I didn't think Drs. got sick like that… You guys know better & what to do to avoid that kind of stuff… yes? 

Take care!


----------

